# Cuál es tu lenguaje de programación preferido?



## pijoprogre (25 Feb 2014)

Pos eso.

Una encuestilla para saber la opinión de los conforeros programadores.

Ya sé, ya sé. Me vendrán con que eso depende de qué vayas a programar, el contexto, la eficiencia requerida y etc. Pero con cuál se sienten más cómodos.

En mi caso, me siento más cómodo en javascript y python. Odio PHP. Amo C++ pero no es muy práctico. Java me resulta confuso. Ensamblador es poco práctico y sólo lo embebo en C para algunas cosas. Fortran parece anclado en los 70.


----------



## Malafollá (25 Feb 2014)

Cobol y fortran, mireusté


----------



## Carbonilla (25 Feb 2014)

Yo es que soy de letras.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Feb 2014)

Plankalkül.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Feb 2014)

A mi me gusta el Go, que por cierto te falta en la lista


----------



## pijoprogre (25 Feb 2014)

Polux dijo:


> A mi me gusta el Go, que por cierto te falta en la lista



Faltan muchos en la lista porque el número máximo de opciones es 10.


----------



## automono (25 Feb 2014)

como solo se html y un poco de PHP, pues me quedo con php.
lo mio es más el marketing, pero en internet hay que tener nociones de como funciona.

En el futuro, cuando tenga tiempo, debería aprender a programar en serio (por hobby)


----------



## Vanish (25 Feb 2014)

Yo voto por C/C++, aunque no desarrollo casi nada.


----------



## Fuego azul (25 Feb 2014)

miniempresario dijo:


> como solo se html y un poco de PHP, pues me quedo con php.
> lo mio es más el marketing, pero en internet hay que tener nociones de como funciona.
> 
> En el futuro, cuando tenga tiempo, debería aprender a programar en serio (por hobby)



Yo he programado algo, PHP, ASP, javascript, etc... lo deje, como bien dices, unas nociones vienen bien, pero lo mejor es SEO, SEM, social media para mover tus producciones, programar son muchas horas, con unas nociones te apañas, porque a parte de eso pulir el server, instalar modulos a apache, mirar las analyticas, etc.... imposible hacer todo uno

EL que mas me gustaba era PHP, no es muy buen lenguaje, y me gustaria aprender python y pearl, eso da mucha potencia


----------



## kudeiro (25 Feb 2014)

a mi me gusta el pearl jam


----------



## iPod teca (25 Feb 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> a mi me gusta el pearl jam



Entre mis 5 grupos favoritos, sin duda.

No veo por ningún sitio el PowerPoint+


----------



## brotes_verdes (25 Feb 2014)

C#. El LINQ y el Intellisense que tiene el Visual Studio lo hacen (en mi opinion) incomparable.

Ahora estoy programando una app Android en Java sobre Eclipse y es un dolor. Sin ninguna duda C# es mi opcion


----------



## OberOst (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## malpas (25 Feb 2014)

Java. Principalmente por su amplia variedad de bibliotecas, y la enorme cantidad (y calidad) de contributors y comunidad que hay detrás.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (25 Feb 2014)

HTML5 es de lejos el que te permite hacer mas cosas.


----------



## Ufo (25 Feb 2014)

Java es donde esta el dinero ... metheor no esta mal


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (25 Feb 2014)

Como solamente hago scripts, Python.



Fuego azul dijo:


> Yo he programado algo, PHP, ASP, javascript, etc... lo deje, como bien dices, unas nociones vienen bien, pero lo mejor es SEO, SEM, social media para mover tus producciones, programar son muchas horas, con unas nociones te apañas, porque a parte de eso pulir el server, instalar modulos a apache, mirar las analyticas, etc.... imposible hacer todo uno
> 
> EL que mas me gustaba era PHP, no es muy buen lenguaje, y me gustaria aprender python y pearl, eso da mucha potencia



Perl está muy bien para tratamiento de cadenas de texto, pero en mi opinión está superado por Ruby, que además es increiblemente más claro y elegante.


----------



## lapin (26 Feb 2014)

yo soy el puto amo de ABAP (SAP) y estoy en paro


----------



## peseteuro (26 Feb 2014)

Depende para qué, yo uso:

Para web PHP
Para software C#
Para micros C/C+
Y para móvil Java
...


----------



## tomcat ii (26 Feb 2014)

Programacion en general c++ sin dudarlo.
Webs y scripts varios PHP.
Mención especial al SQL por hacer tan bien lo que hace.
Le tengo manía al java.

Estamos esarrollando una aplicacion para mobiles con Marmalade SDK, middleware para desarrollar en c++ multiplataforma, tiene sus fallos y problemas varios pero está mejorando.


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (26 Feb 2014)

Java para android. Lo demás son mariconadas.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Feb 2014)

lapin dijo:


> yo soy el puto amo de ABAP (SAP) y estoy en paro



y que coño estas haciendo en España con SAP,largate fuera y veras como progresaras


----------



## HaPLo (26 Feb 2014)

desarrollo en PHP normalmente y he hecho proyectos en ASP, Java, C y Python pero desde hace 1 anyo o asi estoy descubriendo como funciona JavaScript y he de decir que me encanta. Estoy intentando dominarlo pero se hace complicado dadas las innumerables aplicaciones que tiene (tanto en web del lado del cliente/servidor como en escritorio)


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Sep 2015)

ienso: Um, que tranquilo está esto, vamos a empezar un Flame War:

Cassandra Rewritten In C++, Ten Times Faster - Slashdot


> *Cassandra Rewritten In C++, Ten Times Faster*
> 
> Posted by samzenpus on Tuesday September 22, 2015 @07:04PM from the greased-lightning dept.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yosako_borrado (23 Sep 2015)

Ufo dijo:


> Java es donde esta el dinero ... metheor no esta mal



Java no tiene GOTO. ¿Qué se puede decir de un lenguaje de programación sin velociraptors? :fiufiu:


----------



## luckyLuck (23 Sep 2015)

peseteuro dijo:


> Depende para qué, yo uso:
> 
> Para web PHP
> Para software C#
> ...



para micros C++ ? No seras de los que cree que c++ es c con clases, ¿no?

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 13:21 ----------

Si a partir de hoy no podría usar mas de un lenguaje de programación el resto de mi vida, desde luego que elegiría C sin dudarlo.
Si tuviese que elegir un segundo seria C++.

Me gusta hacer código que realmente pueda ser multi-plataforma, y que se pueda ejecutar desde otros lenguajes,


----------



## crucificado_telecos (23 Sep 2015)

Yo no sabria decir cual es mi preferido. En general todos los lenguajes en los que he trabajado me han parecido cojos, fallaban en su especificacion o en su implementacion.

Creo que queda muchisimo por mejorar y que el tema esta bastante estancado. Creo que Go va por un camino interesante. No he podido trabajar en C# pero lo que veo de el me gusta.

Lo que si puedo decir es que lenguaje me da mas asco; es el C++ de largo. No puedo entender como le gusta nadie, es el engendro mas abominable de la informatica, quiza el error mas caro que hemos cometido desde el COBOL.


----------



## Bubble Boy (23 Sep 2015)

El lenguaje "mujer española", poniendo siempre las mismas instrucciones nunca sabes lo que va a responder.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Sep 2015)

Nadie odias javascript?


----------



## Hacendado (23 Sep 2015)

Cada lenguaje tiene su propósito. Lo que es absurdo es usar C++ para una pequeña aplicación de gestión por ejemplo. 

No sé cual es mi preferido, pero si tengo que odiar uno, es Java. 

Y además también creo que PHP esta supervalorado cuando me parece un lenguaje que te hace perder muchísimo tiempo para hacer cualquier cosa.

Eso sí, la encuesta tiene un errro grave, C# debería estar al nivel de los otros lenguajes.


----------



## elnida (23 Sep 2015)

python para todo lo que no requiera de un rendimiento óptimo. Para esos casos, C++


----------



## Bangbang (23 Sep 2015)

Lo que más está pegando ahora es Javascript con aplicaciones isomórficas. Yo ahora estoy con MEAN y se puede hacer casi de todo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Sep 2015)

Tenía pensado secuestrar este hilo (la alternativa era abrir otro en la Guardería) para poner las actualizaciones, mes a mes, de TIOBE. Dejo la de Septiembre:







Y el texto con los cambios en el Top 20:



> Sep 2015	Sep 2014	Change	Programming Language	Ratings	Change
> 1	2 Java	19.565%	+5.43%
> 2	1 C	15.621%	-1.10%
> 3	4 C++	6.782%	+2.11%
> ...



¿Saldrá Java de su tendencia bajista de los últimos años (lleva meses yendo de puta madre)? ¿Conseguirá C++ recuperar la tendencia alcista que pareció comenzar hace unos meses? ¿Se hundirá Objective-C en la miseria más absoluta?  La respuesta, durante los próximos años, en sus pantallas! ::


----------



## elepwr (23 Sep 2015)

html5 para todo


----------



## Naguissa (23 Sep 2015)

Para programas de ordenadores y microcontroladores, C
Para aplicaciones web, PHP
Para presentación de webs, JavaScript


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Sep 2015)

Smith John dijo:


> BASIC sin la menor duda. Hoy en día, después de aprender varios lenguajes (sobre todo C, C++) BASIC es el mejor. No confundir con Visual Basic. Hablo del BASIC de toda la vida, una delicia, una gozada para el usuario; no tienes que hacer nada más que escribir tu puto programa, no necesitas gestionar la memoria, por no necesitar, no necesitas ni declarar las variables. BASIC es el Nirvana de los lenguajes de programación, y a día de hoy sigo haciendo todas mis aplicaciones personales con él.



ienso: Como (semi)persona que aprendió a programar en GW-BASIC, entre un libro que me vino con el Amstrad 086 que fue mi pimer ordenador y escribiendo los programillas que venían en las últimas páginas de la Micromanía, apruebo este post. 8:  ::


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Sep 2015)

en mis tiempos de estudiante programé con basic, pascal, fortran y un poquito con C. Quise meterme con el ensamblador pero nunca se dio la oportunidad (no estudié informática).

Con el que más aprendí y usé fue el pascal, para mí es el que se me hizo más claro como lenguaje, pero parece que ese era su propósito. Ordenado y muy formal.

Lo poquito que conocí de C se me hizo más anárquico.

Por morriña voto por pascal


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (23 Sep 2015)

Me gustaría aprender en serio Python y C++, pero me temo que solo tengo una vida antes de morir y demasiadas cosas que hacer.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Sep 2015)

los goto del basic acaban liando la programación, ¿no son más elegantes los procedimientos del pascal?


----------



## Bangbang (23 Sep 2015)

elepwr dijo:


> html5 para todo



HTML no es un lenguaje de programación....::

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 18:29 ----------




quehaydelomio dijo:


> Tuve un encontronazo con vd en este nuevo foro pero tengo que reconocer que suelo estar de acuerdo con la mayoria de sus afirmaciones.
> 
> Si, JavaScript esta en pleno auge. Yo tambien ando con MEAN aunque para que enganianos mas con la A que para eso soy Javero y en el back-end me cuesta un poco el Express/ Node :o



Lo bueno de JS es que están saliendo muchos frameworks que tienen un potencial tremendo. 
Cuando tenga tiempo quiero meterme con React que por lo poco que he visto me ha gustado mucho. Además tiene detrás una comunidad muy solida respaldada por Facebook.


----------



## elepwr (23 Sep 2015)

con javascript puedes hacer todo y cada vez se irá moviendo todo en esa dirección, lo único es que salen frameworks y herramientas como churros y toda la cadena de desarrollo termina siendo enorme


----------



## Hacendado (23 Sep 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Tuve un encontronazo con vd en este nuevo foro pero tengo que reconocer que suelo estar de acuerdo con la mayoria de sus afirmaciones.
> 
> Si, JavaScript esta en pleno auge. Yo tambien ando con MEAN aunque para que enganianos mas con la A que para eso soy Javero y en el back-end me cuesta un poco el Express/ Node :o



¿Que cosas se pueden hacer con MEAN?

¿Por ejemplo una web que consulte con el servidor javascript (node****) en vez hacer consultas AJAX con php?

¿Aplicaciones para móviles basadas en web o no y que tomen los datos del servidor javascript (node****)?

¿Mi pregunta, es quien se pone a hacer una web para navegador de PC con MEAN?


----------



## Señor Calopez (23 Sep 2015)

Basic 1.0

...


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Sep 2015)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



El último párrafo de la imagen es totalmente cierto, al menos a mi me paso con el editor vi.


----------



## ELGranaino (23 Sep 2015)

El c# 

+ 10 caract


----------



## Dr Polux (23 Sep 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Que cosas se pueden hacer con MEAN?
> 
> ¿Por ejemplo una web que consulte con el servidor javascript (node****) en vez hacer consultas AJAX con php?
> 
> ...



Express + NODE + Mongo desarrollas una API REst por ejemplo en el backend

angular + bootstrap desarrollas la parte frontend (es muy facil atacar al API)

Puede ser algo funcional por ejemplo para intranet (ya sea escritorio, movil, etc) 

Estamos de acuerdo q es algo q se ha puesto de moda, pero algo s epuede hacer con ello


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Sep 2015)

Añadido:

Imprimir Hola en php

```
<?= 'Hola' ?>
```
Hola en twig

```
{{"Hola"}}
```
'Hola' en Blade

```
@{{Hola}}
```


----------



## Chamber (24 Sep 2015)

MongoDB es para los débiles, larga vida a Cassandra!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (24 Sep 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El último párrafo de la imagen es totalmente cierto, al menos a mi me paso con el editor vi.



Que me vas a contar - en una ocasion, Richard Stallman casi se lia a hostias con un amigo mio que le sugirio utilizar vi para no se que chorrada. :: Eran los tiempos pre-wikipedia, y Stallman no era conocido por haber programado emacs...


----------



## Hacendado (24 Sep 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Estas de conia? De que planeta vienes? Frameworks como MEAN o Meteor estan ganando adopcion de una manera increible. Olvidate por un momento de la tecnologia en si y piensa lo que signifca poder usar un mimo lenguaje en front y back (incluso compartiendo clases, validaciones...).
> 
> Por ultimo no olvides que aparte de Node en MEAN tambien tienes AngularJS o MongoDB que las usa todo el mundo.



Del viejo planeta WAMP. 

Pero ciertamente, es una gran ventaja tener el mismo lenguaje tanto en el cliente como en el servidor. Ese si es buen punto a tener en cuenta.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Sep 2015)

El LOGO

[YOUTUBE]qo7CfcOWdhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naguissa (24 Sep 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Añadido:
> 
> Imprimir Hola en php
> 
> ...




Error. En PHP:

```
Hola
```
Si no abres tag PHP imprime directamente... :Baile:


----------



## kudeiro (25 Sep 2015)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> ¿Saldrá Java de su tendencia bajista de los últimos años (lleva meses yendo de puta madre)? ¿Conseguirá C++ recuperar la tendencia alcista que pareció comenzar hace unos meses? ¿Se hundirá Objective-C en la miseria más absoluta?  La respuesta, durante los próximos años, en sus pantallas! ::



Objective-C está siendo sustituido por Swift, por eso baja, no porque su plataforma se esté hundiendo


----------



## Hacendado (25 Sep 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Express + NODE + Mongo desarrollas una API REst por ejemplo en el backend
> 
> angular + bootstrap desarrollas la parte frontend (es muy facil atacar al API)
> 
> ...



No había visto el mensaje, gracias.

¿Que IDE se suele utilizar para esto? Porque para algo serio no creo que sea buena idea usar el Notepad++.


----------



## amenhotep (25 Sep 2015)

ODIO JAVA
Soy pobre pero feliz


----------



## Naguissa (25 Sep 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> No había visto el mensaje, gracias.
> 
> ¿Que IDE se suele utilizar para esto? Porque para algo serio no creo que sea buena idea usar el Notepad++.



Yo personalmente me he habituado a Netbeans y lo uso normalmente ara todo (hay plugins muy variados). Eclipse es tan potente o mas, aunque nunca me llegué a acostumbrar. Aunque ambos son aspiradores de recursos y un proyecto PHP mediano puede llegar a tragar 2gb de RAM....

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hacendado (25 Sep 2015)

A mi personalmente el que me gusta es Visual Studio, pero Netbeans también me gusta, todo menos Eclipse, el cual odio profundamente.


----------



## eugenio (25 Sep 2015)

apps linux - c++
apps windoze - c++
apps embedded - c++
apps android - c++
webs - c++

Para IOS no programo pero si lo fuera también sería C++:

Qt for the WIN


----------



## Naguissa (25 Sep 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> A mi personalmente el que me gusta es Visual Studio, pero Netbeans también me gusta, todo menos Eclipse, el cual odio profundamente.




Visual Studio es Windows sólo, ¿verdad? Al menos cuando yo lo usé era así, además de tener un soporte mas limitado para lenguajes (vamos, no sé si se podrán poner plugins para node**** y otros).

Un IDE que me gustaba bastante pero es mucho mas limitado es el Komodo IDE. Pero el Control+Click de Netbeans, y el Alt+Shift+O son maravillosos, además del autoformato de código....


----------



## FilibustHero (25 Sep 2015)




----------



## Hacendado (25 Sep 2015)

Naguissa dijo:


> Visual Studio es Windows sólo, ¿verdad? Al menos cuando yo lo usé era así, además de tener un soporte mas limitado para lenguajes (vamos, no sé si se podrán poner plugins para node**** y otros).
> 
> Un IDE que me gustaba bastante pero es mucho mas limitado es el Komodo IDE. Pero el Control+Click de Netbeans, y el Alt+Shift+O son maravillosos, además del autoformato de código....



¿Que hacen dichos comandos?

Si es sólo Windows, realmente sólo lo su para C#, cuando toca Java o PHP, netbeans.


----------



## Naguissa (25 Sep 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Que hacen dichos comandos?
> 
> Si es sólo Windows, realmente sólo lo su para C#, cuando toca Java o PHP, netbeans.



Control+Click sigue una clase o variable hasta su definición entre todos los archivos del proyecto.

Alt+Shift+O abre un archivo buscando en tiempo real en todo el proyecto. Es decir, en el diálogo que sale pones date y te sale, por ejemplo, la clase Date de Zend y cualquier archivo cuyo nombre empiece por date.

Otra muy buena es click derecho en cualquier clase o función y seleccionar "Show usages": Busca sus usos, referencias y redefiniciones (sobrecarga) en todo el proyecto.

Similar a la anterior, si sobre el nombre de una clase, variable o archivo pulsas botón derecho y seleccionas Refactor -> Rename puedes cambiar su nombre y todas sus referencias.


Es un ahorro de tiempo brutal, pero esas características, que llaman Code Intelligence, chupan bastantes recursos. Normal, con la potencia que tiene.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2015)

Actualizo:









> TIOBE Index for October 2015
> October Headline: Ruby replaces Objective-C in TIOBE index top 10
> 
> It was a matter of time. Soon after Apple announced to switch from Objective-C to Swift, Objective-C went into free fall. This month Objective-C dropped out of the TIOBE index top 10. Scripting language Ruby exploited this drop and entered the top 10 again. Ruby's small revival is a bit surprising. The language was a genuine hype between 2006 and 2008. Rubyists were shouting all over the Internet that Ruby and Rails were the best gift to mankind. It even became TIOBE's language of the year 2006. The hype stopped quite abruptly when Twitter announced to shift from Ruby to Scala in 2009. The hotness was over. Scala was the new thing. Without evangelists, Ruby dropped out of the top 10 and had to reinvent itself. The Ruby community stopped shouting, and started to work hard to overcome all criticism. Now it is slowly picking up again.
> ...


----------



## Bangbang (6 Oct 2015)

Me cuesta mucho creer esos datos al ver que Javascript solo cuenta con una cuota del 2%. 
Y más cuando vas a Gitbhub y ves que está a la cabeza en número de repositorios, por delante de Java inclusive.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2015)

Bangbang dijo:


> Me cuesta mucho creer esos datos al ver que Javascript solo cuenta con una cuota del 2%.
> Y más cuando vas a Gitbhub y ves que está a la cabeza en número de repositorios, por delante de Java inclusive.



Bueno, a decir verdad, lo único en lo que todo el mundo se pone de acuerdo, al hablar de lenguajes de programación, es que nadie ha sido capaz de crear una métrica que te diga cuál es el mejor, o más popular, o incluso más usado.

Tienes la definición del ratio TIOBE aquí:
TIOBE Software: The Coding Standards Company


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Oct 2015)

Naguissa dijo:


> Error. En PHP:
> 
> ```
> Hola
> ...



en php hay un atajo para imprimir

```
<?php echo 'Hola'; ?> === <?='Hola';?>
```
Si te ha dado error es porque faltaba el punto y coma al final


----------



## Naguissa (6 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> en php hay un atajo para imprimir
> 
> ```
> <?php echo 'Hola'; ?> === <?='Hola';?>
> ...



Las short tags están "deprecated". Personalmente las tengo desactivadas en mis servidores.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 23:34 ----------

Además, repito que no necesitas nada, si no abres tag imprime directamente.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maelstrom (7 Oct 2015)

Java. Soy javero desde hace un montón de años. Python me gusta mucho. C/C++ están ahí también desde el principio. PL/SQL de Oracle también es un gran lenguaje.
En el mundillo de la consultoria tecnológica terminas tocando un montón de lenguajes, frameworks y sistemas y, al cabo de un tiempo, descubres que el "buen programador" lo es independientemente del lenguaje.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Nov 2015)

Java supera el 20% de lo que sea que mide Tiobe:



> *TIOBE Index for November 2015
> 
> November Headline: Java once again above 20% since July 2009*
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Dic 2015)

> *TIOBE Index for December 2015*
> 
> *December Headline: Java's popularity is going through the roof*
> 
> ...


----------



## spamrakuen (11 Dic 2015)

Pascal, fue el lenguaje de mi adolescencia y le tengo cariño (los punteros molan) Aunque aprendi en mi niñez con basic.

Lo que mas uso es PHP, JavaScript y Java.

Lo que mas me han divertido, GLSL y Lua

---------- Post added 11-dic-2015 at 09:13 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> Nadie odias javascript?



Yo lo odiaba, pero empece a amarlo con AngularJS.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (11 Dic 2015)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pascal, fue el lenguaje de mi adolescencia y le tengo cariño (los punteros molan) Aunque aprendi en mi niñez con basic.



¿En qué enfermermizo y diabólico contexto "molan" los punteros? Aparte del contexto masoquista hardcore...


----------



## Naguissa (11 Dic 2015)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> ¿En qué enfermermizo y diabólico contexto "molan" los punteros? Aparte del contexto masoquista hardcore...



En la,mía! Viva C!

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Dic 2015)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## spamrakuen (11 Dic 2015)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> ¿En qué enfermermizo y diabólico contexto "molan" los punteros? Aparte del contexto masoquista hardcore...



Los punteros si saben usarse estan muy bien. Y los punteros a punteros ya son la ostia 

Incluso en lenguajes golfos como JavaScript tienes engendros parecidos a punteros (DataView). Porque los punteros siempre se acaban echando de menos


----------



## Calculín (11 Dic 2015)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Los punteros si saben usarse estan muy bien. Y los punteros a punteros ya son la ostia
> 
> Incluso en lenguajes golfos como JavaScript tienes engendros parecidos a punteros (DataView).



Para engendro las "Variables variables" de PHP


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (11 Dic 2015)

Despertador-cagoensuputamadre-cafe-cigarro -truño.


----------



## lechon (11 Dic 2015)

Para casi todo, Python. En serio, tiene de todo en todas las áreas: IA, videojuegos, backend para aplicaciones web, robótica, administración de sistemas, programación paralela, aprendizaje automático, casi cualquier campo científico (bioinformática, matemáticas...). Hasta se puede programar con él dentro de gestores de bases de datos como Postgresql y usarlo en lugar de pl/sql. En resumen, con Python se puede hacer de todo. Y es bastante asequible para su aprendizaje.

Para cosas de bajo nivel o que necesita máxima potencia y acceso directo al sistema operativo y cosas así: C. Los punteros molan ya que puedes hacer con ellos cualquier cosa que se te ocurra (porque no es más que una forma de acceso a bajo nivel a la memoria del proceso) y ya cuando empiezas con punteros a punteros o punteros a punteros que apuntan a funciones... es francamente divertido lo potente que puede llegar a ser.

Y para cosas que se ejecutan en el navegador, pues el framework javascript que mejor se adapte (Angularjs, etc, etc)

Pero primero y ante todo Python


----------



## CaCO3 (11 Dic 2015)

Vaya por delante que no programo de modo profesional. Es más, creo que sería un pésimo programador, porque soy muy poco productivo.

A mí me encanta *python*. Todo él, sobre todo la capacidad de jugar con las clases y objetos (sobrecargas de operadores, __getattr__ y familia, metaclases). Sólo hecho en falta poder crear unas funciones lambda un poco más complicadas. Claro que entonces supongo que se perdería claridad en el código y no sé muy bien qué sintaxis podrían usar.
*
javascript* me resulta también un lenguaje atractivo, aunque el que sea de tipado débil no me acaba de convencer del todo.

Me horroriza *PHP*. *Java* tampoco me gusta demasiado: ¿alguien sabe cómo coño ha llegado a ser un lenguaje tan importante? Porque mira que es feo.

También he programado en algún momento en *C* y en *perl*.

Por supuesto he usado *bash* (de hecho, es lo que más uso junto a *python*), pero no es muy serio citarlo entre los demás.


----------



## lechon (11 Dic 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> Por supuesto he usado *bash* (de hecho, es lo que más uso junto a *python*), pero no es muy serio citarlo entre los demás.



¿Por qué no es "serio"? Pues anda que no se pueden hacer cosas divertidas con bash+awk+sed+comandos enlazados por tuberías. Cualquier cosa que un admin pueda hacer, lo puede automatizar con esas herramientas: administrar máquinas, hacer cualquier tipo de monitorización, estadísticas, aprovisionar nuevos sistemas físicos o virtuales... cualquier cosa, vaya.

Dilo con orgullo: ¡Yo uso bash!


----------



## jorobachov (11 Dic 2015)

Yo le he cogido el gusto a una plataforma de desarrollo que se llama XOJO y que codificas una vez para luego poder compilarlo para iOS , Linux, Windows, Raspberry, y tambien permite desarrollo de apps web.


----------



## CaCO3 (11 Dic 2015)

lechon dijo:


> ¿Por qué no es "serio"? Pues anda que no se pueden hacer cosas divertidas con bash+awk+sed+comandos enlazados por tuberías. Cualquier cosa que un admin pueda hacer, lo puede automatizar con esas herramientas: administrar máquinas, hacer cualquier tipo de monitorización, estadísticas, aprovisionar nuevos sistemas físicos o virtuales... cualquier cosa, vaya.
> 
> Dilo con orgullo: ¡Yo uso bash!



Sí, si yo hago infinidad de tareas con bash: el 80% de las líneas que escribo está hechas con bash. Pero cuando un script requiere alguna estructura de datos algo compleja (bash no soporta más que arrays unidimensionales), se vuelve absolutamente inoperativo.

Es un poco taxativo (y depende del caso), pero cualquier cosa que requiera más de 200 líneas, ya es mejor no hacer en *bash*.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Ene 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for January 2016*
> 
> January Headline: Java is TIOBE's Programming Language of 2015!
> 
> ...


----------



## OberOst (8 Ene 2016)




----------



## mkultra (8 Ene 2016)

Batch

+ Diez caracteres


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Ene 2016)

A mí me gustan los lenguajes fuertemente tipados que restringen lo que haces. Me encanta Java por las librerías que tiene y desarrollando en NetBeans es una maravilla. Vamos, que me siento muy cómodo con él. C# es una pasada porque Visual Studio es el mejor IDE de largo y al final es una copia mejorada de Java pero te limita a Windows (y no vengamos con lo de Mono para Linux). Uso los dos actualmente para el curro, y un poco de HTML/Javascript.

Ahora estoy en proyectos personales con Arduino encontrando mis raíces hardware y programando basicamente en C++ y no me acordaba del horror de los punteros, las cabeceras y demás. Es un asco. Pero para micocontroladores es probablemente lo mejor. Ensamblador cuando lo estudié en la Universidad me encantaba, pero para grandes cosas es muy lioso ya que es de muy bajo nivel.

He programado en PHP, Javascript y demás mierdas interpretadas, incluyendo LISP (si alguien lo ha probado sabrá a lo que me refiero). No los toco ni con un palo, es el paraíso para programadores mediocres que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos y la lían parda.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Ene 2016)

Que baneen al gilipollas que ha creado este hilo.

¿Ya ha salido alguien diciendo que usa Brainfuck etc?
En fin.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Ene 2016)

El preferido el Pascal, es el que mas controlo.

Me gustan mucho el Prolog y el LISP.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Ene 2016)

FORTRAN para los asuntos serios de ciencias y matemáticas; y algunos enredos con otros.

ienso:


----------



## qbit (9 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> He programado en PHP, Javascript y demás mierdas interpretadas, incluyendo LISP (si alguien lo ha probado sabrá a lo que me refiero). No los toco ni con un palo, es el paraíso para programadores mediocres que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos y la lían parda.



Pero qué gilipollez, meter en el mismo saco cosas que no tienen nada que ver, como si la "calidad" del programador dependiera del lenguaje que usa.

LISP es programación funcional que se aplica a un tipo de problemas diferentes de aquello para lo que se usa PHP por ejemplo. Como en todos los lenguajes, se puede ser malo o bueno programando en ellos. Hay que usarlos para lo que están hechos.

No había bastante aguantar las gilipolleces de discusiones Windows contra Linux, ahora salen estos tipos generando discusiones entre lenguajes.


----------



## Bangbang (9 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> He programado en PHP, Javascript y demás mierdas interpretadas, incluyendo LISP (si alguien lo ha probado sabrá a lo que me refiero). No los toco ni con un palo, es el paraíso para programadores mediocres que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos y la lían parda.



Mensaje de abuelo cebolleta sin puta idea de las tendencias y que se quedara anclado en sus mierdas.:bla:


----------



## dcc555 (10 Ene 2016)

Yo aprendi programando en C++, me he puesto ahora con python y joer que gozada pero seguramente es como dicen algunos por aqui estos lenguajes tan comodos dan lugar a errores y problemas mayores.


----------



## chusto (10 Ene 2016)

Estoy leyendo sobre los C y C++, y su sintaxis se parece bastante a java.

Es facil pasar de un java a un C sin sufrir mucho?? Conozco bien Java pero me gustaria aprender alguno potente como los C de los que tan bien hablan por aqui.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ene 2016)

chusto dijo:


> Estoy leyendo sobre los C y C++, y su sintaxis se parece bastante a java.
> 
> Es facil pasar de un java a un C sin sufrir mucho?? Conozco bien Java pero me gustaria aprender alguno potente como los C de los que tan bien hablan por aqui.



C++ es orientado a objetos, es lo mismo que C, en cierta medida si sabes C++ sabes C. 

solo necesitaras C /C++ en aplicaciones de muy bajo nivel o que requieran velocidad o acceso a niveles underground del sistema

Java es similar a C/C++ pero sin punteros y algunas cosillas mas

El tema mas peliagudo de C/C++ son los punteros


----------



## MI6 (10 Ene 2016)

Yo empecé a programar en plan amateur no hace mucho y lo hice de forma poco convencional, como siempre, y es enfrentando muchos de ellos al mismo tiempo. 

Del lío resultante, me quede me quedé con Python y C, ya digo que solo se hacer poca cosa pero son los que mas me gustan y sobre los que me apetece profundizar de verdad, aunque aún tengo pendientes los mas orientados a web. 

Especialmente mi vida ha cambiado desde que puedo hacer scripts en linux, cosa mas útil jamás he visto. Cualquier usuario que use profesionalmente la informática, aunque no sea informático, debería aprender al igual que usa una hoja de cálculo con cierta destreza. No lleva tanto tiempo, es muy potente, es bastante divertido y la complejidad depende de hasta donde quieras tu llevar el asunto. 

La info en castellano y en los manuales es muy pobre, hay libros enfocados solo a este asunto que lo abarcan como se merece, y en inglés si se trata como dios manda.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ene 2016)

MI6 dijo:


> Yo empecé a programar en plan amateur no hace mucho y lo hice de forma poco convencional, como siempre, y es enfrentando muchos de ellos al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Del lío resultante, me quede me quedé con Python y C, ya digo que solo se hacer poca cosa pero son los que mas me gustan y sobre los que me apetece profundizar de verdad, aunque aún tengo pendientes los mas orientados a web.
> 
> ...



si quieres meterte en web y aprovechar python, usa Django ... te encantara


----------



## glacierre (10 Ene 2016)

Yo empece VB en el instituto, mucho C y MATLAB en la carrera, y luego mezcla de C, Python y MATLAB en el doctorado.

Por el camino pequeñas incursiones en Objective-C (elegante pero poco usado fuera de Apple) y C++ (el mayor aborto sintactico que he tenido que sufrir, es un lenguaje horrible). 

Desde hace 3 años mucho Python. Con diferencia el mas flexible y elegante. 

- si hace falta rendimiento puedes mezclarlo con C, pero cada vez hace menos falta, usando por ejemplo numba puedes compilar JIT codigo python con rendimiento comparable a C (o mejor, o mandarlo a la GPU con una sola linea)

- con numpy+scipy no echo de menos MATLAB. De hecho cada vez que toco MATLB ahora me da urticaria

---------- Post added 10-ene-2016 at 15:23 ----------




dcc555 dijo:


> Yo aprendi programando en C++, me he puesto ahora con python y joer que gozada pero seguramente es como dicen algunos por aqui estos lenguajes tan comodos dan lugar a errores y problemas mayores.



Por mi experiencia, no. Es facilisimo liarla en C en cuanto tienes control de punteros, memoria dinamica y demas (y la mitad de las veces ni te das cuenta). En Python no.

Los lenguajes comodos existen de hecho para no morir de asco haciendo cosas complicadas. El C/C++ cada vez se usa menos en desarrollo de aplicaciones por la cantidad de tiempo perdido buscado fallos que otros lenguajes simplemente no te dejan hacer por diseño.


----------



## CaCO3 (10 Ene 2016)

dcc555 dijo:


> Yo aprendi programando en C++, me he puesto ahora con python y joer que gozada pero seguramente es como dicen algunos por aqui estos lenguajes tan comodos dan lugar a errores y problemas mayores.



Si procedes de C++, imbúllete bien de python: no hagas exactamente la misma programación que en C. python admite muchos veces soluciones funcionales, duck typing, etc.


----------



## dcc555 (10 Ene 2016)

caco3 dijo:


> Si procedes de C++, imbúllete bien de python: no hagas exactamente la misma programación que en C. python admite muchos veces soluciones funcionales, duck typing, etc.



lo bueno de python es que funciona de una manera que yo diria mas matematica, te da un error y tu mismo lo acabas solucionando y lo que mas me gusta es lo dinamico que es.


----------



## barborico (10 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> A mí me gustan los lenguajes fuertemente tipados que restringen lo que haces. Me encanta Java por las librerías que tiene y desarrollando en NetBeans es una maravilla. Vamos, que me siento muy cómodo con él.



Idem

[youtube]6HvZuBeAdmU[/youtube]


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Ene 2016)

No tengo lenguaje preferido, uso el que más me convenga para la tarea que quiero hacer. 

Si me tengo que decantar por el lenguaje en sí, elegiría C por ser el lenguaje que primero aprendí, por ser un lenguaje universal entre todos los programadores y por su flexibilidad, aunque tenga sus defectos, como todos.

Por facilidad de uso, productividad y ecosistema de librerías, me gusta Java. Además, ya me he acostumbrado a él.

Pero vamos, me da igual una cosa que otra.

Sin embargo, sí que tengo un lenguaje que odio: C++. Es lo más horrible que se ha parido en décadas. Feo, difícil de aprender, difícil de programar bien con él, sintaxis horrible. Consigue que en lugar de centrarte en el problema te centres en cómo programarlo con C++. Tiende a genrar código confuso y rebuscado. En fin, una auténtica troleada de parte de Stroustrup el cual, todavía debe estar descojonándose.


----------



## azazel_iii (11 Ene 2016)

Bangbang dijo:


> Mensaje de abuelo cebolleta sin puta idea de las tendencias y que se quedara anclado en sus mierdas.:bla:



Hamijo he probado todas las mierdas nuevas: Mongo, Angular, NodeJS, etc. y al final es la misma mierda recauchutada, todo el puto día reinventando la rueda y teniendo que aprender 500 frameworks, usando editores de textos en vez de IDEs y tratando de ser el más cool por usar la última moda. Algo que no compro salvo que me demuestre que es nuevo de verdad. No negaré que de vez en cuando aparece algo novedoso, pero hasta que no surja un cambio de paradigma en la programación seguiré siendo pragmático y usando lo que crea más conveniente en términos de desarrollo y posterior mantenimiento (sí ese gran olvidado por los "novedosos") . Y cuando lidere a un equipo internacional para una empresa de desarrollo con programadores de 4 nacionalidades distintas venga a darme lecciones de "abuelo cebolleta". 

Programadores (Vendedores) de crecepelos de la última tendencia que venían a pasar la entrevista y más de la mitad se cagaban por las patas abajo cuando me tienen que resolver un problema en una pizarra usando algún tipo de pseudocódigo o cuando les haces preguntas profundas de arquitectura.


----------



## dcc555 (11 Ene 2016)

Segun parece un punto fuerte de Python es su integracion con C++, otra cosa que estuve viendo ayer con Python es como puede trabajar con MySQL y MongoDb, al final lo de las bases de datos NoSQL es como dice Azazel, gente me ha dicho que al final resulta lo mismo que trabajar con SQL


----------



## Bangbang (11 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Y cuando lidere a un equipo internacional para una empresa de desarrollo con programadores de 4 nacionalidades distintas venga a darme lecciones de "abuelo cebolleta".


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Ene 2016)

Magnífica explicación sobre por qué React es mucho mejor que Angular 2:

Angular 2 versus React: There Will Be Blood


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Ene 2016)

Pues aquí un rarito.

programo en embarcadero Delphi.

Y con un sólo código genero ejecutables para Windows, Android, Mac y Iphone.

para mí es una gozada. Programas muy fáciles de mantener. Te concentras en que funcione en Windows y ya sabes que funcionará en los otros 3 entornos.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Ene 2016)

ProfePaco dijo:


> programo en embarcadero Delphi.



¡Madre mía! No sabía que Delphi se siguiera usando.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Ene 2016)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Pues aquí un rarito.
> 
> programo en embarcadero Delphi.
> 
> ...




Pense que Delphi ya habia desaparecido


----------



## ñandú iracundo (14 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Me encanta Java





azazel_iii dijo:


> demás mierdas interpretadas, incluyendo LISP [...] es el paraíso para programadores mediocres



Grandes mentes de la programación. Hoy: Azazel III.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Ene 2016)

A ver. Sobre Delphi.

Si miráis el orden de uso de lenguajes, aparece en posición 12 y creciendo.

Jan 2016 Jan 2015 Change Programming Language Ratings Change
1 2 Java 21.465% +5.94%
2 1 C 16.036% -0.67%
3 4 C++ 6.914% +0.21%
4 5 C# 4.707% -0.34%
5 8 Python 3.854% +1.24%
6 6 PHP 2.706% -1.08%
7 16 Visual Basic .NET 2.582% +1.51%
8 7 JavaScript 2.565% -0.71%
9 14 Assembly language 2.095% +0.92%
10 15 Ruby 2.047% +0.92%
11 9 Perl 1.841% -0.42%
*12 20 Delphi/Object Pascal 1.786% +0.95%*
13 17 Visual Basic 1.684% +0.61%
14 25 Swift 1.363% +0.62%
15 11 MATLAB 1.228% -0.16%
16 30 Pascal 1.194% +0.52%
17 82 Groovy 1.182% +1.07%
18 3 Objective-C 1.074% -5.88%
19 18 R 1.054% +0.01%
20 10 PL/SQL 1.016% -1.00%


----------



## quehaydelomio (14 Ene 2016)

Sinceramente el TIOBE es una castania de indice. La posicion de JavaScript lo deja muy claro.

Yo suelo tirar siempre por github o indeed para ver lo que se esta usando *ahora*. Luego otras paginas de start-ups como angel.co te permiten ver un poco las tendencias de futuro.

Dejo indeed con Delphi y sus amigos. Mas tieso que la mojama...


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Ene 2016)

ñandú iracundo dijo:


> Grandes mentes de la programación. Hoy: Azazel III.



Java es una mezcla intermedia al igual que lo es .NET, ya que tienes que compilarlo en los bytecodes, no es evaluado 100% en tiempo de ejecución como por ejemplo JavaScript. De hecho puedes compilar Java a máquina nativa directamente pero te cargas la multiplataforma que es lo que lo hace enorme. Y probablemente sea hasta más lento que la optimización que te haga el JIT de tu plataforma en tiempo de ejecución.

Pero nada, sigue creyendo que Java es "interpretado". 

De todas formas yo no estoy en contra de los lenguajes interpretados per se. Lo que estoy a favor es de lenguajes con un amplio repertorio de librerías (principio KISS), IDEs intuitivos y que te permitan desarrollar rápidamente y estoy totalmente en contra de los lenguajes con pésimos IDEs (o inexistentes) y con sintaxis que permiten a programadores mediocres hacer cosas horribles sin ni siquiera saber lo que es un casting implícito. Un buen programador se adapta a lo que sea, y a veces hay que usar un lenguaje porque sea especifico para un problema en concreto. El problema es que un mal programador se siente muy a gusto en lenguajes "permisivos", y lo vivo día a día. Supongo que nunca os ha tocado supervisar trabajo de otros programadores.

Bastante tengo que lidiar con requerimientos cambiantes de clientes que no saben una mierda de tecnología como para perderme en la inmensidad de frameworks y tecnologías que salen cada 15 días. Y créame que suelo revisar casi todos los frameworks de última moda cuando empiezan a estar maduros.


----------



## aminomepilla (14 Ene 2016)

A mi perl me la pone dura.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (14 Ene 2016)

no iba por ahí el tema, azazel, logicamente java no es interpretado, pero como parece que estabas pontificando, pues decidí tocar un poco los huevos 

java es un gran lenguaje en muchos aspectos, no soy uno de esos hipsters de mierda que van denostando a java gratuitamente para ser guay, pero tiene grandes incovenientes, sobre todo la falta de expresividad, concisión y estructuras funcionales que lo hacen extraordinariamente tedioso, o en otras palabras, un puto coñazo.

y luego lo de decir que lisp es de programadores malos... no conozco ningún programador malo al que le apasione lisp, que por cierto no es un lenguaje, es una familia. los lisp son lenguajes de una indudable belleza aunque claro está que no se adaptan bien para implementar todo tipo de problemas como otros lenguajes con cierta mezcla de paradigmas.


----------



## CaCO3 (16 Ene 2016)

azazel_iii dijo:


> De todas formas yo no estoy en contra de los lenguajes interpretados per se. Lo que estoy a favor es de lenguajes con un amplio repertorio de librerías (principio KISS), IDEs intuitivos y que te permitan desarrollar rápidamente y estoy totalmente en contra de los lenguajes con pésimos IDEs (o inexistentes) y con sintaxis que permiten a programadores mediocres hacer cosas horribles sin ni siquiera saber lo que es un casting implícito. Un buen programador se adapta a lo que sea, y a veces hay que usar un lenguaje porque sea especifico para un problema en concreto. El problema es que un mal programador se siente muy a gusto en lenguajes "permisivos", y lo vivo día a día. Supongo que nunca os ha tocado supervisar trabajo de otros programadores.



Los de los IDEs es como los colores. Yo no me dedico profesionalmente a la programación (si lo hicera, a lo mejor pensaría de modo distinto), pero a mí cualquier cosa que no pueda escribir con vim, me da urticaria.

En cuanto a lo segundo:

_Un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad_ (El tío Ben a Spiderman)

Eso que indicas no tiene nada que ver con la compilación o la interpretación, y sí con el tipado. Te quejas del tipado débil. A mí tampoco me gusta mucho, no porque no entienda lo que es un casting implícito, sino porque no me fío de mí y es bastante probable que en algún momento del programa me haya olvidado de convertir una variable a su tipo adecuado y después una operación provoque un resultado indeseado que me cueste tiempo encontrar. En javascript, por ejemplo:

1+2+3 es 6
1+2+"3" es "33"
"1" + 2 + 3 es "123"

y ninguno de los tres caso escupe un error. Pero hay lenguajes "interpretados" como python de tipado fuerte en que esas operaciones provocan errores. He puesto "interpretado" entre comillas porque python genera ficheros de bytecode independientes de la plataforma (*.pyc) como Java, así que no sé muy bien qué diferencia hay entre uno y otro para llamarlo a uno interpretado y al otro no. De hehco, que una característica de los lenguajes interpretados modernos es que precompilan a su propia VM antes de ejecutar.

En cambio, el tipado dinámico (frente al estático) me parece cojonudo.

A mí los lenguajes de tipado estático y puramente estructurados (como java) me resultan tediosos y feos. Otra cosa es que sean útiles porque se usen mucho y tengan muchísimas librerías desarrolladas. Pero el origen del hilo no es discutir sobre el mejor (o el más útil), sino sobre el preferido.

Y yo me quedo, de largo, con python de entre todos los que he conocido: tiene una sintaxis preciosa, es muy versátil, se usa en muchísimos campos distintos de la programación y permite desde guarretear un script de unas cuantas líneas de código con programación estructurada a hacer elegrantes programas con orientación a objetos.


----------



## elepwr (22 Ene 2016)

Java vs Node.js: ¡El Encuentro! - YouTube


----------



## La gitana del guasap (25 Ene 2016)

El panocho


----------



## MINO PONTI (26 Ene 2016)

MS DOS (+10 caracteres)


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Feb 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for February 2016*
> 
> February Headline: Java's growth hampers
> 
> ...


----------



## anskardroid (15 Feb 2016)

Puntual a la cita. Gracias Serpiente por la valiosa información de insider. ::

Yo que había apostado 50€ por Objective-C, mecagoenjudas! Se me desfonda el caballo. 
Apostaré por Groovy, que veo que remonta. Haber a cuanto está en bet365.


----------



## BudSpencer (16 Feb 2016)

Para hacer un seguimiento de las novedades sobre herramientas, plataformas, etc, en el mundo del desarrollo la página de Technology Radar suele dar buen resultado:

Technology Radar | Emerging Technology Trends for 2015 | ThoughtWorks


----------



## BudSpencer (16 Feb 2016)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Mar 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for March 2016*
> 
> March Headline: Programming languages evolve from within
> 
> ...


----------



## CaCO3 (16 Mar 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



A mí en ese índice me parece que queda muy, muy bajo javascript.


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Mar 2016)

el Delphi ya está en posición 11 :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## walda (18 Mar 2016)

¿Cuál es la mejor manera de aprender un lenguaje de programación? Me gustaría aprender python pero aunque se supone que es fácil para los que no tenemos ni papa de programación no lo es tanto.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (18 Mar 2016)

Basic 


..............


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Mar 2016)

Ya han salido los resultados de la encuesta de StackOverflow en 2015.

Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2015







Años anteriores:


----------



## sirpask (19 Mar 2016)

Chicos... Pues a mi el Cobol me da de comer de puta madre. Estamos.migrando a Java parte... Pero bueno.


----------



## soyelmejor (19 Mar 2016)

Cual es el mas sencillo para hacer cosillas con linux , el bash ?


----------



## JyQ (19 Mar 2016)

walda dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la mejor manera de aprender un lenguaje de programación? Me gustaría aprender python pero aunque se supone que es fácil para los que no tenemos ni papa de programación no lo es tanto.



Pues la misma forma para todos.

Cómprate un buen libro sobre el lenguaje, y he dicho "buen", comienza por el tema 1 y termina por el último tema, sin saltarte páginas, comprendiendo todo despacito y haciendo los ejercicios 

Eso que sale en Matrix donde dicen "Tanque mándame un curso para pilotar helicópteros" y te lo insertan en el cerebro en cero coma, es mentira, ya te digo que así no se aprende.

Yo llevo ya 8 años con Visual Studio, C#, javascript, T-SQL, jquery, knockout aunque habría que cambiar a React, programando web, apps, workflows, scripts de cliente, web services y mil cosas más y ahora apps para Azure, estamos hablando ya de un nivel aburdo de integración.

Y de un nivel absurdo de hasta la polla también, pero bueno, es mi profesión, en el fondo la quiero.

Aunque si viera claro que no es una vía para morirse de hambre me dedicaba a la música 100% y mandaba todo eso atpc jejeje


----------



## Señor Calopez (19 Mar 2016)

Basic 1.0


----------



## Infeliz (22 Mar 2016)

No conocía este hilo y reconozco que no he leído mucho. Pero bueno, justo ayer vi el resultado de una encuesta en StackOverflow que puede interesar a alguien:

Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2016 Results

Y después puedo comentar mi experiencia tras llevar 5 años trabajando en Londres (7 antes en España).


Node.js está subiendo mucho. Supongo que en parte porque había una legión de programadores frontend que sabían Javascript y ahora ven que pueden meter el "cuezo" en el backend, convirtiéndose en "full-stack". Yo siempre he sido 90% backend y estoy haciendo mis pinitos en Node. Está curioso, aunque no vale para todos los casos. 

Al ser un único hilo de eventos, si necesitas realizar cálculos pesados date por jodido. Imagino que puedas llamar a process.nextTick() (que entiendo que hace una especie de _yield _ para procesar el siguiente evento en la cola) en puntos determinados de los cálculos, pero lo más seguro es que tengas que implementar un servicio aparte en otro lenguaje multihilo. Además, imagino que al ser un único hilo Node.js tampoco aproveche todos los cores que haya en una máquina y haya que arrancar varios servicios, aunque no he leído mucho al respecto. También supongo que Node.js no sea la mejor opción en casos en los que el _timing _sea importante, precisamente por su modelo de bucle de eventos. De todas formas la mayor parte de las aplicaciones empresariales son _I/O bound_ y no necesitan un _timing _super exacto, con lo cual el modelo de _event loop_ se adapta perfectamente.

Con respecto a Javascript, siempre odié los _callbacks_. Por suerte las _promises_ parece que van a librarnos de los callbacks para siempre, aunque a mucha gente le confunden todavía. En este vídeo explican de forma muy clara el problema de los callbacks y cómo las promises los resuelven.


 Lenguajes funcionales. Parece que el más conocido es Scala. No tengo experiencia por él, hace 3-4 años empecé a leer algo cuando iba a empezar un proyecto nuevo pero al final se usó otro lenguaje. De lo poco que leí no me gustó esa mezcolanza de POO y funcional, pero quizá es su punto fuerte, quién sabe. Antes optaría por un lenguaje funcional puro.

Y hablando de lenguajes funcionales puros, otro que sube y que usamos en mi empresa (aunque yo no, todavía) es Clojure. Básicamente un Lisp que corre sobre la máquina virtual Java y que tiene interoperabilidad con éste. 

También en mi empresa se usa Haskell, aunque me parece una ida de olla. No por el lenguaje como tal, sino porque creo que es un mal movimiento por parte de la empresa usar un lenguaje que hoy en día es completamente nicho y cuesta mucho tiempo (y un ojo de la cara) encontrar a gente. Pero bueno, no se usa en nada crítico.


 Java sigue estando ahí. Ya dejó hace mucho tiempo de ser un lenguaje _cool_, y los programadores de vocación que necesitan siempre aprender cosas nuevas lo ignoran. Pero a pesar de sus inconvenientes la máquina virtual sigue siendo una plataforma excelente sobre la que ejecutar programas (por algo Scala, Clojure y otros lenguajes nuevos la usan) y las empresas que necesitan realizar proyectos pero no necesitan/buscan estar a la vanguardia de nada pues ven en Java una opción segura. Con .Net supongo que pasa algo parecido, aunque apenas sé nada de él aparte de sus similitudes con Java.


Resumiendo, en mi empresa se usan los siguientes lenguajes:


 Node.js (usando Sublime como editor).
 Clojure (usando Emacs como editor).
 Java (usando Eclipse como editor).
 Groovy (Grails), sólo en proyectos legacy (usando IDEA como editor).
 Ruby, se hizo alguna cosa pequeña pero no cuajó (usando Sublime como editor).
 Aplicaciones móviles para iOS, Android y Windows Phone. Cada uno en el lenguaje correspondiente.

Se me olvidaba, éste esl vídeo en el que hablan de los problemas que tienen los callback en Javascript y cómo las promises los solucionan:

Redemption from Callback Hell - YouTube


----------



## brotes_verdes (22 Mar 2016)

Yo el nuevo proyecto en el que estoy hemos abandonado c#/Angular para pasarnos a Meteor, que es node.js "con esteriodes"


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Abr 2016)

> *April Headline: Visual Basic on its way out*
> 
> TIOBE Index for April 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## automono (12 Abr 2016)

a veces os envidio con lo de saber programar... hice hace unos 3-4 años un cursito muuuuy básico de php, y ahí me quedé.
Ahora no me acuerdo ni de hacer un formulario.

El dia que tenga bastante dinero como para relajarme profesionalmente, me pongo a ello.


----------



## MI6 (12 Abr 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> a veces os envidio con lo de saber programar... hice hace unos 3-4 años un cursito muuuuy básico de php, y ahí me quedé.
> Ahora no me acuerdo ni de hacer un formulario.
> 
> El dia que tenga bastante dinero como para relajarme profesionalmente, me pongo a ello.



Pues será que no hay formas en internet, lugares typo codeacademy o freecodecamp y lugares para resolver problemas. Tengo una ristra de ellos apuntados. Puedes tomártelo como un pasatiempo, en vez de hacer sudokus pues...


----------



## automono (12 Abr 2016)

mujer, negocios en crisis desde hace ya casi 10 años, dos críos, perro... ¿tu estás de coña no??? 

codeacademy ya lo conocía, está de puta madre
pd. joder, desde el 2007 que empezó esto y todavía seguimos, que depresión maentrao ::::::



MI6 dijo:


> Pues será que no hay formas en internet, lugares typo codeacademy o freecodecamp y lugares para resolver problemas. Tengo una ristra de ellos apuntados. Puedes tomártelo como un pasatiempo, en vez de hacer sudokus pues...


----------



## AssGaper (12 Abr 2016)

Yo la tengo más larga y gorda que todos vosotros: *ASSEMBLER*. 

:rolleye::8::Baile:

En mi epocas mozas hacia Demoscenes con varios premios encima en las EuskalPartys de la época.

Y vendí alguna demoscene con chiptune trakeada a algun hacker allá por el 99 cuando tenía 17 tacos.


----------



## Getty (20 Abr 2016)

JavaScript.


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Abr 2016)

Yo programo desde los 8 años. Primero con el BASIC del ZX Spectrum y luego con el ensamblador del Zilog Z80.

Tras muchos lenguajes, creo que por ahora mi favorito es C++.


----------



## Trollkien81 (24 Abr 2016)

Que const que no llevo mas de un año intentando meterme en esto de la programacion, aunque ya lo hago mas por mantenerme ocupado que por vivir de ello u tiempo. Es complicado imposible co mas de 30 conseguir curros de junior. Aun asi medio enteindo ya del tema.

Para "aprender" a progamar, en general: yo recomiendo* python*. Yo empecé con este maravilloso lenguaje. Es sintaxis simple y la indetacion es forzada lo que ayuda a una buena practica. Esta hecho para que cualquiera pueda leerlo que no haya escrito el codigo. A favor tiene que vale para casi todo, entendiendo que tiene frameworks y librerias para ello (web, ciencia de datos, bigdata, apps para android...). En contra: dicen que es mas lento que el caballo del malo en cuanto tienes que tirar de operaciones de microprocesador como cálculos. Pero, según lo entendidos, el tiempo que tardas en escribir una aplicación compensa con el tiempo en el que corre la aplicacion. ¿Que prefieres?¿tardar 10 dias en escribir algo que tarde 10 segundos en ejecutarse? ¿o 100 dias en algo que tarde 1 segundo?. La relacion de python / c es de 10 a 1. En contra tambien tiene que la comunidad es, por lo visto, intensa pero poco constante. A favor tiene que vas a encointrar cientos de cursos MOOC sobre este lenguaje. En contra, en España apenas hay ofertas para python a dia de hoy. Tiene sentido porque aqui las empresas son de java en su mayoria: la gente aprende java en la uni, los profesores solo saben java, los jefes de equipo solo saben java... y es comprensible o la empresa te forma o al llegar a casa por muy apasionado que seas no te vas a poner a aprender otras cosas. Laboralmente, python apenas se usa fuera del bigData en España. PAra desarrollo web, su framework Django apenas es conocido.

Ruby. Lo tengo pendiente mas que nada por su framework Ruby on Rails. Hice el tutorial completo de CodeAcademy y es realmente "bonito". Tiene palabras como "until" "unless" y una sintaxis bastante facil de leer una vez te has acostumbrado. Rails tiene una comunidad muy activa, y aunque no es tan "navaja suiza" como python no me cabe duda que de aqui a unos años Ruby pasara a python porque la comunidad es tanto o mas intensa y ademas actualiza sus propias librerias... en python te pueden econtrar librerias obsoletas desde hace años. Ruby tiene como pyuthon frameworks para casi todo aunque menos desarrollado: para estadictica, para android (ruboto). Ademas esta jruby (como jython) que permite usar la jvm para ejecutarse por lo que es multiplataforma. Creo que ruby es una apuesta de futuro. Si bien para ruby hay menos ofertas que para python. Hay menos desarrolladores ruby or oferta de empleo, lo que hace que sea mas facil trabajar de Ruby, en contra, ruby casi no se usa fuera del desarrollo web. 

En contra de Ruby y Python: como dije para el segundo, la velocidad. Si quieres hacer cosas que corran bien vas a tener que aprender algo de C o C++ para insertar esas partes de codigo en el deRuby y Python.

c/c++: imprescindible si te dedicas al hardware, sistemas en tiempo real y cosas asi... lineas de codigo por un tubo, conocimiento mas profundo de lo que haga el ordenador. Simlemente son los mas usados, por debajo de java porque son "rapidos" a la hora de ejecutarse. Exactamente 100 veces mas rapido que python, aunque hay esutdios que muestras que para procesos complejos pyhon y c++ tienden a igualar sus rendimientos, hay videos en youutbe (matrices 100*100 y cosas asi).

Java: es lo que mas se pide orque casi nadie conoce otra cosa. Los profesores solo sben java, los alumnos no se preocupan por aprender otra cosa al terminar la carrera... Java es sin duda la tecnologia mas solida de todas, aparentemente, pero tiene el gran defecto de que para hacer cosas simples necesitas vastos conocimienos de casi todo lo que exista en java: spring, struts, maven, hibernate y cualquier otro framework de moda que tu jefe de proyectos haya escuchado en la tv. La sintaxis es relativamente normal de entender y aprender pero comparativamente con ruby o python necesitas mas lineas para lo mismo. Laboralmente es el que mas se pide, pero tambien el que peor se paga salvo que tengas mucha suerte.








Javascript. Es en lo que estoy metido ahora con este magnifico MOOC freeCodeCamp. Obligatorio, y e ahi sus resultados en el TIOBE, para la parte de front end. Aunnque ahora tambien se puede usar para la parte de backend y, parece ser que sera lo que mas se va a suar de cara al desarrollo web, conjuntamente con htmlX y cssX. La sintaxis a mi parcer se parece mas a java y creo que es lo mejor para empezar porque ni es simple como python ni complicada como C++. Laboralmente, para web es requisito y ahora con el meanStack quiero pensar (pq es lo que estoy aprendinedo en freecodecam) que sera lo que se va a pedir mas por encima de java y ruby.

PHP: lo mismo que ruby, fuera de la web no se si se usa mucho. Es como java, se pide mucho, lo usan muchos y por lo tanto es mal pagado. Ahora dicen que han sacado frameworks tipo ruby on rails para un prototipado rapido. A favor, php funcionara e cualquier servidor. Ruby dicen que solo en heroku y amazon o asi...

Existen otros ocmo dart, go, haskell que honestamente solo se el nombre...

De todas formas, con un solo lenguaje no se va a ningun lado. Hay que saber a dia de hoy html, css, js y o ruby, o java o py o php...


My favoritos a dia de hoy es javascript y, por mucho que me joda, Ruby. Si hubiera moocs de django me cambiaria.

Yo aprendo por freeCodeCamp y The odin project. son a tu ritmo y gratis. FreeCodeCamp tiene cierto prestigio en USA y no son pocos los que han conseguido buenos curros alli con esto.

La pena es que en esto del desarrollo una vez pasas los 30 sin experiencia es muy complicado... pero vamos... como en lo mio... igual. A mi me ayuda a no tirarme por la ventana.


----------



## glacierre (24 Abr 2016)

Trollkien81 dijo:


> Para "aprender" a progamar, en general: yo recomiendo* python*. Yo empecé con este maravilloso lenguaje. Es sintaxis simple y la indetacion es forzada lo que ayuda a una buena practica. Esta hecho para que cualquiera pueda leerlo que no haya escrito el codigo. A favor tiene que vale para casi todo, entendiendo que tiene frameworks y librerias para ello (web, ciencia de datos, bigdata, apps para android...). En contra: dicen que es mas lento que el caballo del malo en cuanto tienes que tirar de operaciones de microprocesador como cálculos. Pero, según lo entendidos, el tiempo que tardas en escribir una aplicación compensa con el tiempo en el que corre la aplicacion. ¿Que prefieres?¿tardar 10 dias en escribir algo que tarde 10 segundos en ejecutarse? ¿o 100 dias en algo que tarde 1 segundo?. La relacion de python / c es de 10 a 1.
> 
> En contra de Ruby y Python: como dije para el segundo, la velocidad. Si quieres hacer cosas que corran bien vas a tener que aprender algo de C o C++ para insertar esas partes de codigo en el deRuby y Python.



Si usas python puro si, hay operaciones que son lennntas. Pero si estas calculando a dolor en python deberias conocer numpy+scipy, cython y numba. Tienes rendimiento comparable con codigo C, en algunos casos (numba) anyadiendo una sola linea al codigo python puro.


----------



## Trollkien81 (24 Abr 2016)

> Si usas python puro si, hay operaciones que son lennntas. Pero si estas calculando a dolor en python deberias conocer numpy+scipy, cython y numba. Tienes rendimiento comparable con codigo C, en algunos casos (numba) anyadiendo una sola linea al codigo python puro.



otra cosa mala: cyton, jython, Rpython, rubypy... pero si me lees si dije que e python se puede inyectar codigo C, por lo que si aprendes python antes o dps vas a tener que relajar el ano y aprender C... 

Python esta alto en las estadisticas porque se usa para muchas cosas habras que sectorizar la aplicacion: a lo mejor nos damos ua sopresa y RoR y Djando se usa mas que java para web...


----------



## aminomepilla (27 Abr 2016)

Mierda de encuesta, no incluyes ni cat ni dog ni humb ni tras. 

Mi preferido es perl, que es sucio.


----------



## quehaydelomio (27 Abr 2016)

Trollkien81 dijo:


> Java: es lo que mas se pide orque casi nadie conoce otra cosa. Los profesores solo sben java, los alumnos no se preocupan por aprender otra cosa al terminar la carrera....



Sera en Espania, vete a Angel.co y me cuentas ....



Trollkien81 dijo:


> Java ....tiene el gran defecto de que para hacer cosas simples necesitas vastos conocimienos de casi todo



No, o no solo en Java vamos: como en cualquier tecnologia cuanto mayor es tu conocimiento mas alternativas/ modulos/ proyectos externos eres capaz de usar para no complicarte la vida.



Trollkien81 dijo:


> lo que exista en java: spring, struts, maven, hibernate y cualquier otro framework de moda que tu jefe de proyectos haya escuchado en la tv.



No, no y no.

Si quieres proyectos de moda y hype hablamos de Javascript y de sus tropecientos frameworks apareciendo cada semana. Si por algo se critica a Java es porque no innova tanto (debido a la retrocompatibilidad)

Vamos, los propios frameworks que has escrito: Spring (13 anios), Struts (15), Hibernate (+10) y Maven (+10).



Trollkien81 dijo:


> La pena es que en esto del desarrollo una vez pasas los 30 sin experiencia es muy complicado... pero vamos... como en lo mio... igual. A mi me ayuda a no tirarme por la ventana.



Eso pasa en informatica y en cualquier otro campo. Quien te va a dar una oportunidad con >30 cuando hay tropecientos con veinte que aceptan 4 duros.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 May 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for May 2016*
> 
> May Headline: Ruby equals best position ever
> 
> ...


----------



## Lego (17 May 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


>



Clipper! Qué gracia volver a oír hablar de él. Mis primeros duros me los gané mientras iba al instituto haciendo pequeñas aps en Clipper para los primeros ordenadores que llegaron a la ciudad.

Luego me pasé a la imagen.


----------



## terro6666 (21 May 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> C#. El LINQ y el Intellisense que tiene el Visual Studio lo hacen (en mi opinion) incomparable.
> 
> Ahora estoy programando una app Android en Java sobre Eclipse y es un dolor. Sin ninguna duda C# es mi opcion



Tiene usted razón sharp es un lenguaje potente ordenado y fácil aunque los hombres usan c o java.


----------



## Ytumas (25 May 2016)

Ranking de frameworks y lenguajes de programación basados en la actividad de StackOverflow:
Ranking Overview - StackOverkill


----------



## quehaydelomio (25 May 2016)

Por cierto, para los interesados en iniciarse en NoSQL acaba de comenzar un nuevo ciclo de los cursos de MongoDB.

Los hay tanto para desarrolladores como para administradores:

MongoDB University

Aceptan todavia nuevos registros pero no por mucho tiempo.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 May 2016)

Dejé la informática en los tiempos de turbo C de los primeros 90.

Guardo un recuerdo grato de él.


----------



## Chamber (26 May 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Por cierto, para los interesados en iniciarse en NoSQL acaba de comenzar un nuevo ciclo de los cursos de MongoDB.
> 
> Los hay tanto para desarrolladores como para administradores:
> 
> ...



No aconsejo MongoDB, es puro marketing.

Why You Should Never Use MongoDB « Sarah Mei

Realmente te fascina al principio, porque es muy fácil empezar con ella, y va muy rápido si, pero es por la naturaleza de hacer consultas de ese modo. 

El diseño de la estructura de datos, es crucial y hay que tener bastante experiencia para hacer un buen diseño.

Lo realmente dificil con MongoDB es escalar horizontalmente, todo lo que venden, es humo.

Yo que vosotros empezaba a interesarme por Firebase. Los que hayáis visto la Google IO de de la semana pasada, sabréis de lo que hablo.


----------



## quehaydelomio (26 May 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> No aconsejo MongoDB, es puro marketing.
> 
> Why You Should Never Use MongoDB « Sarah Mei



Usar MongoDB en lugar de una DB de grafos como Neo4j para una red social es de no tener mucha idea ::



Chamber dijo:


> Lo realmente dificil con MongoDB es escalar horizontalmente, todo lo que venden, es humo..



Puedes tener razon, yo soy mas de Cassandra...



Chamber dijo:


> Yo que vosotros empezaba a interesarme por Firebase. Los que hayáis visto la Google IO de de la semana pasada, sabréis de lo que hablo.



A mi es que Google me da mala espina. Sacan cosas muy buenas pero despues cambian rapido a otro tema y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Por cierto, MongoDB es lider en NoSQL con diferencia:

mongo, cassandra, firebase, neo4j, redis Job Trends | Indeed.com


----------



## The Tiger (29 May 2016)

Actualmente, mi lenguaje de programación preferido es PHP porque con PHP te puedes establecer fácilmente por tu cuenta haciendo páginas web. La mayoría de freelancers trabajan con CMS como Joomla o Wordpress y es muy fácil que Pepe el pescadero o la panadería de la esquina te pidan una web. No sucede esto con Java, por ejemplo, porque está más orientado al entorno empresarial. Yo trabajé durante 1 año con J2EE en una multinacional y los clientes eran grandes empresas como La Caixa, Telefónica o Cofidis. Con Java no se puede crear una web tan fácilmente como PHP básicamente porque apenas hay hostings para Java (y los que hay, son caros), y esto limita bastante.


----------



## GeneralTaylor (30 May 2016)

Yo utilizo tarjetas con agujeros


----------



## quehaydelomio (30 May 2016)

oligalma dijo:


> La mayoría de freelancers trabajan con CMS como Joomla o Wordpress



Si...y te puedes imaginar los precios en un mercado tan competitivo.



oligalma dijo:


> y es muy fácil que Pepe el pescadero o la panadería de la esquina te pidan una web



Te has planteado cuanto dinero te va a pagar Pepe por tu trabajo? 

Eso si no se lo encarga al sobrino de su cuniado que es "informatico" 



oligalma dijo:


> No sucede esto con Java, por ejemplo, porque está más orientado al entorno empresarial.



No solo Java pero aceptamos barco.

Esos clientes son los que te van a pagar el sueldo y a ellos debes enforcarte como freelance.

Los clientes no "empresariales" (Pepe o una panaderia) son un horror: dan miles de problemas y no tienen un duro.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (30 May 2016)

Muy bonito. Pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.


----------



## The Tiger (30 May 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Si...y te puedes imaginar los precios en un mercado tan competitivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes toda razón, pero pasa que todos los proyectos interesantes en España están controlados por las consultoras informáticas (alias "carnicas") y de verdad no me apetece nada trabajar en ninguna. Prefiero trabajar como freelance remótamente desde mi casa. Mira esto Escándalo inadmisible: Oferta SEPTUPLICADA en Infojobs.net | putasconsultoras


----------



## quehaydelomio (30 May 2016)

Ok, pero no se a donde quieres llegar..

No tiene sentido trabajar en remoto y apuntar a las empresas espaniolas habiendo muchisimas mas en Estados Unidos o en Inglaterra que pagan mas y *saben trabajar en remoto*.

Vamos, yo mismo trabajo 100% en remoto.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 May 2016)

oligalma dijo:


> Actualmente, mi lenguaje de programación preferido es PHP porque con PHP te puedes establecer fácilmente por tu cuenta haciendo páginas web. La mayoría de freelancers trabajan con CMS como Joomla o Wordpress y es muy fácil que Pepe el pescadero o la panadería de la esquina te pidan una web. No sucede esto con Java, por ejemplo, porque está más orientado al entorno empresarial. Yo trabajé durante 1 año con J2EE en una multinacional y los clientes eran grandes empresas como La Caixa, Telefónica o Cofidis. Con Java no se puede crear una web tan fácilmente como PHP básicamente porque apenas hay hostings para Java (y los que hay, son caros), y esto limita bastante.



Estas muy equivocado en entono java web agil tienes grails con groovy y en un VPS q es barato es muy rapido y eficiente, por ejemplo si te vas a Digital Ocean te puedes levantar un hosting java economico

alternativas hay muchas


----------



## quehaydelomio (30 May 2016)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Muy bonito. Pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.



Ya hay que ser tonto macho ::

El (*) "salario minimo" en Suiza vienen a ser unos 3500/ 4000 euros. Como ganara eso no podria pagar ni el alquiler.

(*) No hay salario minimo "oficial" pero es lo que cobra una cajera en el supermecado.


----------



## The Tiger (30 May 2016)

> Vamos, yo mismo trabajo 100% en remoto.



Ya me dirás que empresa es que echo el currículum jaja



> en entono java web agil tienes grails con groovy



Gracias por la información. Hasta ahora no sabía lo que era grails ni groovy jaja. Ya lo probaré...


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (31 May 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Ya hay que ser tonto macho ::
> 
> El (*) "salario minimo" en Suiza vienen a ser unos 3500/ 4000 euros. Como ganara eso no podria pagar ni el alquiler.
> 
> (*) No hay salario minimo "oficial" pero es lo que cobra una cajera en el supermecado.



De entre todos los trabajos propios de fracasados, quizá programar sea el ejemplo más puro.

Sois graciosos, en serio.


----------



## quehaydelomio (31 May 2016)

De fracasados es trollear con tan poca gracia.

1500 leuros dice el miserias


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Jun 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for June 2016*
> 
> June Headline: The Long Tail of Programming Languages
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Jul 2016)

La IoT consigue meter asemblador en la lista de los top 10 lenguajes de programación de TIOBE :: - no creo que haga falta recordar otra vez que todas estas métricas son un poco raras:








> *TIOBE Index for July 2016*
> 
> July Headline: Assembly Language enters the Top 10 again
> 
> ...


----------



## Goyingo (11 Jul 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


>



La virgen! El libro verde es legendario! Aprendí a programar con ese y este:







pero este lo usaba para poder aplicar lo del otro en el MSX, ya que el verde es para aprender y el de MSX una referencia de la sintaxis.

También programé en clipper (sobretodo con el Summer '87) para hacer aplicaciones de bases de datos dBase.

Yo, personalmente, estoy fascinado con toda la plataforma .NET. Es una maravilla con C#.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Ago 2016)

El C, en mínimos históricos en el índice TIOBE (lo que no es sorpresa porque hoy en día casi toda la programación profesional se podría definir como "otra puta base de datos más con otro puto front end más").



> *TIOBE Index for August 2016*
> August Headline: C at an all time low in the TIOBE index
> 
> 
> ...



Este es el índice de Agosto, por cierto - el de Septiembre saldrá en unos pocos días.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Ago 2016)

Yo aprendí Basic con 12-13 años con mi primer spectrum. Copiaba los programas del manual o de las revistas de la época , y luego empecé a programar cositas sencillas por mi cuenta.

Luego en la carrera mucho C y mucho Matlab, terminé hasta las narices de ambos.

Luego por mi cuenta aprendí fundamentos de ensamblador, principalmente para "ingeniería inversa", ollydbg era mi hamijo.

Al tiempo y también por mi cuenta aprendí Python.

Me quedo con Python porque te concentras en resolver el problema que tienes, no en buscar donde falta la coma o el punto y coma que hace que C no compile, y porque tiene una millonada de bibliotecas que evitan que estés reinventando la rueda constantemente.

Para lo que lo necesito me vale con Python.

Por cierto, alguien por aqui con conocimientos de reverse engineering? Me he encontrado una protección basada en X.509 que me ha derroido


----------



## Registrador (30 Ago 2016)

Para la web, HTML, CSS, Javascript y PHP MANDA.


----------



## klesliem (30 Ago 2016)

Yo Java toda la vida. Después me puse en ObjetiveC. Después aprendí algo de NodeJS. 
Y ahora debería aprender Swift...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Sep 2016)

Copón, con las tonterías, no puse los datos de Septiembre y ya casi han salido los de Octubre:








> *TIOBE Index for September 2016*
> 
> September Headline: Julia enters top 50 for the first time
> 
> ...


----------



## bambum (5 Oct 2016)

Registrador dijo:


> Para la web, HTML, CSS, Javascript y PHP MANDA.



El día que descubras el MVC y el olvidar la inyección SQL usando Entity y para las vistas Razor , te arrepentirás y mucho de tus palabras.


----------



## Ytumas (5 Oct 2016)

Chiste (ver spoiler)


Spoiler


----------



## Wallebot (5 Oct 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> a veces os envidio con lo de saber programar... hice hace unos 3-4 años un cursito muuuuy básico de php, y ahí me quedé.
> Ahora no me acuerdo ni de hacer un formulario.
> 
> El dia que tenga bastante dinero como para relajarme profesionalmente, me pongo a ello.



Te recomiendo Python.
Muy versatil, facil y te introduce muchos conceptos. Extremadamente recomendable para iniciacion.
Ademas tiene un interprete en tiempo real. Te evitas la pesadez de escribir, grabar, probar y vuelta a empezar.
Puede probar un poco de codigo para ver como funciona i cambiar rapidamente algun detalle para ver el comportamiento o arreglar algo que no funciona.
Te recomiendo el Ipython como interprete porque es mucho mas comodo para reutlizar lo que has escrito.
En la misma pagina de Welcome to Python.org tienen un pequeño inteprete para probar el codigo.


----------



## amenhotep (5 Oct 2016)

¿Preferido para hacer qué?
Es una pregunta absurda lo de quedarse en "preferido"
Cada lenguaje tiene sus aplicaciones y hay muchísimas.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Oct 2016)

walda dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la mejor manera de aprender un lenguaje de programación? Me gustaría aprender python pero aunque se supone que es fácil para los que no tenemos ni papa de programación no lo es tanto.



Como cocinar o conducir, practicando lo maximo posible. Por mucho que leas lo mejor es la practica.

Intenta aplicar lo antes posible la teoria y practicar mucho apoyandote en la lectura cuando quieras nuevos retos o algo falle y no encuentres por que.

Aunque te parezca que repites codigos parecidos y que ya conoces, eso te da mucha soltura y te graba las instrucciones más profundamente.

La mejor forma para memorizar es teclear el codigo. Además te das cuentas que no lo recordabas tan bien cuando te has olvidad un punto, dos puntos o una letra y el codigo no te funciona.
A base de fallar te va reforzando en donde hace falta.

Un buen sistema son los clubes de programacion. Te motivas con mas gente. los veteranos te enseñan a ti y tu coges practica ayudando a los novatos. Además de socializar.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2016)

Wallebot dijo:


> Además de socializar.



Socializar. :| Con programadores. :| Y se queda tan ancho.:| Algunos, en nuestro tiempo libre, preferimos socializar con gente interesante. Como, pues, no se, ?mujeres atractivas, o algo? Que la vida es demasiado corta como para desperdiciarla hablando con gafapastas de las maravillas del puto scala...


----------



## Delendaestdomus (7 Oct 2016)

Common Lisp, el lenguaje de programación programable.

Cuando en un proyecto a alguien le entra la tentación de usar bison, flex o alguna cosa de esas para reutilizar código (metaprogramación pedestre) eso es señal de que habría sido mejor haber empezado con common lisp desde el principio (la lengua de los hackers clásicos) para definir un lenguaje adaptado al problema en cuestión.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Oct 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Socializar. :| Con programadores. :| Y se queda tan ancho.:| Algunos, en nuestro tiempo libre, preferimos socializar con gente interesante. Como, pues, no se, ?mujeres atractivas, o algo? Que la vida es demasiado corta como para desperdiciarla hablando con gafapastas de las maravillas del puto scala...



Y digo más: Recomiendo ver este video, y según salga gente, determinar quienes son los "programadores expertos" y quién es la "novata". Y con cuál de los dos tipos os iríais a tomar unas cañas.
[youtube]bIjeJaMPH60[/youtube]


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (13 Oct 2016)

Para cosas low level and/or rendimiento del copón: C++.
Para todo lo demás: Python.

Por cierto, tócate los cojones: Java por delante de Python


----------



## Chamber (14 Oct 2016)

Pues ya mismo estará Javascript por delante de python


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (14 Oct 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> Pues ya mismo estará Javascript por delante de python



Ni en sus sueños más húmedos... :rolleye:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Oct 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for October 2016*
> 
> October Headline: Is Go on its way to become programming language of 2016?
> 
> ...


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Oct 2016)

Ojo con Go que tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## kokoliso1 (15 Oct 2016)

Recuerdo haber copiado space invaders, el de las casitas y los marcianitos que bombardean, de una revista, carácter hexadecimal a caracter hexadecimal en el Sinclair ZX 81 cruzando los dedos para que no se fuera la luz, 1024 bytes de programa, y jugar luego media hora y no poder grabarlo en cinta.

Viva el código máquina , eso del ensamblador es de flojos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (22 Nov 2016)

Cae casi todo, pero suben .NET, Go y... Groovy? ::







> *November Headline: Is Haskell finally going to hit the top 20?*
> 
> Some people say that Haskell is the most mature purely functional programming language available nowadays. It has quite a long history, dating back from 1990 and its community is growing, although slowly. This month Haskell is only 0.255% away from the top 20 at position 23. Let's see what happens the next few months. Other interesting moves this month are MQL4 (from #52 to #41), Hack (from #76 to #63) and Elixir (from #86 to #64).
> 
> ...


----------



## vivoconunxino (22 Nov 2016)

PHP con un buen framework no está mal. Ruby no he llegado a usarlo mucho pero me gustó bastante, y javascript me parece una pesadilla.


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Nov 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Cae casi todo, pero suben .NET, Go y... Groovy? ::



Sube Visual Basic en .NET pero realmente .NET es C#.

Go tiene mucho recorrido al alza. La única duda que me genera es que Google esté detrás. No son demasiado buenos haciendo herramientas de desarrollo, su lista de fiascos es larga: Dart (ellos mismos se pasaron a TypeScript), Angular (React se lo está comiendo con patatas), entornos de desarrollo (han sido incapaces de desarrollar uno propio y mendigan IntelliJ y Visual Studio Code).

Google se pasó años utilizando Eclipse para Android y finalmente optaron por crear Android Studio a partir de un "fork" de IntelliJ.

Google es el mendigo de tecnología por antonomasia: Java (Oracle), Android (compra), Visual Studio Code, IntelliJ, Eclipse...


----------



## Chamber (27 Nov 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Angular (React se lo está comiendo con patatas)



Me gustaría saber que argumentos tienes para tal afirmación


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Nov 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que argumentos tienes para tal afirmación



Intuyo que lo dirá por la chapuza que han hecho con angular de la versión 1.X a la 2.X, mucha gente se ha quedado por el camino


----------



## dcc555 (27 Nov 2016)

Groovy me parece una porqueria lo poco que se gana por no programar en Java no compensa, Groovy no lo veo


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Nov 2016)

dcc555 dijo:


> Groovy me parece una porqueria lo poco que se gana por no programar en Java no compensa, Groovy no lo veo



Groovy sube porque se usa en Grails, un framework desarrollo web al estilo Rails, pero basado en Spring y sus modulos. Es muy productivo y ágil.

Según lo va conociendo la gente sobre todo programadores mundo Java/JEE suele gustar mucho. La curva de aprendizaje es muy baja.


----------



## BudSpencer (27 Nov 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que argumentos tienes para tal afirmación



Lo puedes comprobar en The State of JavaScript:

The State Of JavaScript: Front-End Frameworks

El índice de abandono de Angular es muy alto, mientras que en React es muy bajo.

También es interesante el segundo gráfico. Muestra qué suelen utilizar los diferentes usuarios de cada "framework". Desde mi punto de vista quienes optan por las tecnologías más interesantes son la gente de React.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Nov 2016)

No entiendo como hay tanta gente que le gusta tanto Java.

Me parece una mierda, feo, complicado , y que luego no funciona bien (supongo que eso también será por la formación de cada trabajador / forma de trabajar con empresas), o por la cantidad de mierda que meten los frameworks de ahora.

Aunque quizá no sean los más potentes me quedo con Python y c# por éste orden, me parece que puedes hacer grandes cosas de un modo sencillo.

Sobre todo Python me ha encantado, aunque no lo he usado mucho.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Dic 2016)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo la tengo más larga y gorda que todos vosotros: *ASSEMBLER*.
> 
> :rolleye::8::Baile:
> 
> ...



Yo me cargué el ordenata de un H. de P. metiendole en un diskette (de aquellos de plastico) el virus Viernes 13 modificado para que se ejecutase un par de dias despues...

:XX:

---------- Post added 04-dic-2016 at 02:42 ----------




azazel_iii dijo:


> A mí me gustan los lenguajes fuertemente tipados que restringen lo que haces. Me encanta Java por las librerías que tiene y desarrollando en NetBeans es una maravilla. Vamos, que me siento muy cómodo con él. C# es una pasada porque Visual Studio es el mejor IDE de largo y al final es una copia mejorada de Java pero te limita a Windows (y no vengamos con lo de Mono para Linux). Uso los dos actualmente para el curro, y un poco de HTML/Javascript.
> 
> Ahora estoy en proyectos personales con Arduino encontrando mis raíces hardware y programando basicamente en C++ y no me acordaba del horror de los punteros, las cabeceras y demás. Es un asco. Pero para micocontroladores es probablemente lo mejor. Ensamblador cuando lo estudié en la Universidad me encantaba, pero para grandes cosas es muy lioso ya que es de muy bajo nivel.
> 
> He programado en PHP, Javascript y *demás mierdas interpretadas, incluyendo LISP (si alguien lo ha probado sabrá a lo que me refiero)*. No los toco ni con un palo, es el paraíso para programadores mediocres que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos y la lían parda.



Baneo a perpetuidad para este elemento, please....


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Dic 2016)

> *TIOBE Index for December 2016*
> December Headline: What is happening to good old language C?
> 
> The programming language of all programming languages C is consistently going down since November 2015. The language was in a range of 15% to 20% for more than 15 years and this year it suddenly started to suffer. Its ratings are now less than 10% and there is no clear way back to the top. So what happened to C? Some months ago we already listed some possible reasons: it is not a language that you think of while writing programs for popular fields such as mobile apps or websites, it is not evolving that much and there is no big company promoting the language. May be there are more reasons. If you happen to know one, please share it with us.
> ...


----------



## glacierre (9 Dic 2016)

Yo no he usado ninguno de los dos, pero por lo que he oido aprender Go no sale a cuenta existiendo Rust.

Personalmente, sigo quedandome con Python y C para las partes criticas en rendimiento, pero si el descalabro de C continua habra que ver que sustituto le busco (Rust?)


----------



## Olduvai (9 Dic 2016)

Una cosa es el lenguaje de programación, y otra el ecosistema en el que se inserta. En ese sentido, Java no tiene parangón. El mundo de la plataforma Java es el único, creo yo, que te ofrece absolutamente todo lo que necesitas gratis y fácil. No creo que hoy en día exista rival para la JVM en aplicaciones tochas.

Respecto a Javascript, yo no me atrevería a hacer por ejemplo una aplicación bancaria solamente en Javascript. Habría que tener los huevos muy gordos. Sin duda tiene su nicho de mercado para aplicaciones muy interactivas, pero para aplicaciones de gestión (que siguen siendo a día de hoy el grueso de lo que realmente se hace en el mundo real) nunca va a ser mejor que la plataforma Java. Por supuesto, se puede hacer el front-end en Javascript y llamar a servicios Java para que hagan realmente el trabajo.


----------



## dcc555 (10 Dic 2016)

El problema de Java es que en entornos web da mucho por culo, las webapp y todo eso, pero bueno no podia tenerlo todo , demasiada extension tiene


----------



## BlueArrow (10 Dic 2016)

glacierre dijo:


> Yo no he usado ninguno de los dos, pero por lo que he oido aprender Go no sale a cuenta existiendo Rust.
> 
> Personalmente, sigo quedandome con Python y C para las partes criticas en rendimiento, pero si el descalabro de C continua habra que ver que sustituto le busco (Rust?)



Mira, llegaremos al año 2050 y todavía seguiremos usando C, por una sencilla razón, es un lenguaje pequeño, predecible, sin sorpresas y te permite más o menos hacer operaciones a suficiente bajo nivel. A parte de que todo lo importante está hecho en C o parcialmente en C (kernels, librerías del sistema, compiladores, intérpretes, etc).

Si acaso C evolucionará para añadir namespaces y alguna otra chorrada como mejorar el preprocesador.

Pero C nos va a sobrevivir a todos.

Lo que no sé es qué va a pasar con C++, porque aunque es la polla, es un monstruo cada vez más grande. Algo tendrán que hacer con C++ porque la cosa se está yendo de las manos. Una persona necesita años para saber programar bien en C++, y sin embargo en C bastan con unos días.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2016 at 01:35 ----------

Yo ahora mismo estoy usando en lo que estoy haciendo últimamente: C/C++, Objective-C, Lua, Ruby y Javascript.


----------



## trukutruku (11 Dic 2016)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> No entiendo como hay tanta gente que le gusta tanto Java.
> 
> Me parece una mierda, feo, complicado , y que luego no funciona bien (supongo que eso también será por la formación de cada trabajador / forma de trabajar con empresas), o por la cantidad de mierda que meten los frameworks de ahora.
> 
> ...



java todavia ocupa gran parte del mercado por pura inercia.

se ha desarrollado tanto en java que cualquier cosa que necesites o ya esta hecho en java o tienes algun framework que te puede reducir el tiempo de desarrollo por no hablar de que en las universidades se esta haciendo enfasis en java y las empresas tienen disponible a gente que sabe programar en java al salir de la universidad y en pocos meses pueden estar rindiendo muy bien.

aun asi a mi java siempre me ha parecido un autentico coñazo. para hacer cualquier cosa por pequeña que sea hay que escribir millones de lineas de codigo porque la gente ha llevado los patrones de diseño al absurdo. 
es decir, los patrones de diseño estan muy bien pero me quedo con una frase que no se quien coño dijo que era algo asi como "los patrones de diseño tienen que servir para suplir carencias de los lenguajes que no poseen ciertas caracteristicas".

a mi, por ejemplo, esta costumbre que hay en java de hacer factorias para todo, builders, adapters... se llegan a extremos realmente absurdos.

como lenguajes preferidos, yo : Python, C++ y C# (este ultimo porque lleva camino de ser como Java pero mucho mejor). aun asi de C++ me quedo con el estandar de 2003 (c++03) que es el que conozco bien, porque el nuevo ni lo he tocado (no conozco eso de los smart pointers y todo eso)

joder... cuando uno se da cuenta de todas las mierdas que ha tenido que aprender para currar en este sector me dan ganas de hacerme contable. ellos solamente tienen que aprenderse las 4 tonterias basicas de registro por partida doble, hacer asientos y en qué cuentas anotar las distintas salidas/entradas, etc... y ya esta


----------



## quehaydelomio (12 Dic 2016)

dcc555 dijo:


> El problema de Java es que en entornos web da mucho por culo, las webapp y todo eso, pero bueno no podia tenerlo todo , demasiada extension tiene



No llego a entender que significa que _da mucho por culo_. 

Podrias explicar que quieres decir sin utilizar un lenguaje tan academico?

::



trukutruku dijo:


> me quedo con una frase que no se quien coño dijo que era algo asi como "los patrones de diseño tienen que servir para suplir carencias de los lenguajes que no poseen ciertas caracteristicas".



Esa frase no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Un patron (de disenio) no es mas que una solucion probada para un problema conocido.



trukutruku dijo:


> a mi, por ejemplo, esta costumbre que hay en java de hacer factorias para todo, builders, adapters... se llegan a extremos realmente absurdos.



El desarrollador que hace uso de esos patrones los usara en Java, Scala, C#, JavaScript, Phyton, Php, etc porque los patrones son independientes del lenguaje.


----------



## trukutruku (12 Dic 2016)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> No llego a entender que significa que _da mucho por culo_.
> 
> Podrias explicar que quieres decir sin utilizar un lenguaje tan academico?
> 
> ...



aham, cierto. tiene mucho sentido usar el patron observer cuando usas R y Shiny, por ejemplo, o usar iterator en python cuando tienes cosas como array slicing y list comprehension, o iterator en SQL cuando todo se puede hacer mediante operaciones sobre conjuntos...

tambien tiene mucho sentido usar el patron prototype en javascript ::

o usar un patron visitor en lenguajes para SBCs como prolog... ::


----------



## quehaydelomio (12 Dic 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> aham, cierto. tiene mucho sentido usar el patron observer cuando usas R y Shiny:



Si el problema a resolver no necesita de un observer...para que habrias de utilizarlo?



trukutruku dijo:


> por ejemplo, o usar iterator en python cuando tienes cosas como array slicing y list comprehension



Python incluye el patron iterador dentro del mismo lenguaje tal y como hace Java.



trukutruku dijo:


> , o iterator en SQL cuando todo se puede hacer mediante operaciones sobre conjuntos...



SQL no es ni un lenguaje de programacion. Tampoco puedes usar un iterator en excel 



trukutruku dijo:


> tambien tiene mucho sentido usar el patron prototype en javascript ::



De hecho se usa y un monton ;-)

4 JavaScript Design Patterns You Should Know | Scotch



trukutruku dijo:


> o usar un patron visitor en lenguajes para SBCs como prolog... ::



Creo que te estas yendo por las ramas.

He dicho y mantengo que son independientes del lenguaje *no que por cojones tengas que usarlos en todos los lenguajes*.

Un patron te ayuda a solucionar un problema de una manera estandarizada y con un argot que el resto de profesionales entiende. Si no tienes ese problema no necesitas usarlo.

Eso no quiere decir que los patrones existan por limitaciones de los lenguajes.

De hecho fijate que estamos hablando de patrones de disenio y realmente hay muchos otros patrones como los enterprise patterns aun mucho mas alejados del lenguaje.


----------



## Masateo (12 Dic 2016)

Yo uso C y C++ mayormente. Suelo currar a bajo nivel (microcontroladores y tal).

Pero hice cosas "javosas" con GUI en su día.

Descubrí erlang hace poco y me mola, aunque es un poco extraterrestre. De vez en cuando he intentado aprender alguno de los "raros" como Prolog o Lisp, pero con erlang es con el que más he aguantado.

El otro día me hice una especie de preprocesador de C en un periquete y en 70 líneas (entiende #define, #undef, #ifdef, #else, #endif).

Curioso esto del estilo funcional.


----------



## Chamber (13 Dic 2016)

Masateo dijo:


> Yo uso C y C++ mayormente. Suelo currar a bajo nivel (microcontroladores y tal).
> 
> Pero hice cosas "javosas" con GUI en su día.
> 
> ...



Le auguro un futuro seguro a C y C++ por temas de IoT pero en Tiobe Index, C ha caído un 7% durante el último año, aunque no sé si este índice solo se basa en el interés de la gente o también en ofertas de trabajado o algo. Te atreverías a dar un motivo? Podrían ser nuevos lenguajes como rust o go sustitutos de C/C++ para microcontroladores en un futuro no muy lejano?

Gracias!


----------



## Masateo (13 Dic 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> Le auguro un futuro seguro a C y C++ por temas de IoT pero en Tiobe Index, C ha caído un 7% durante el último año, aunque no sé si este índice solo se basa en el interés de la gente o también en ofertas de trabajado o algo



.

Aquí dicen la metodología que siguen. Se basa en el número de hits que salen al buscar un lenguage en 25 buscadores (Google, Yahoo, Amazon...). Por el tipo de buscadores que usan, se basan en el "interés de la gente" en general, sea lo que sea eso. Por ejemplo, no buscan en Linkedin porque no son capaces de parsear el resultado (serán vagos).

La query es +"<language> programming", o sea, meten en google y similares +"java programming" +"lisp programming"... y cuentan el número de resultados.




Chamber dijo:


> [...] en Tiobe Index, C ha caído un 7% durante el último año [...] ¿Te atreverías a dar un motivo?



Ni idea. Los índices es lo que tienen. Si un lenguaje se pone de moda un mes y sube un 20%, ese 20% ha de salir de algún lado. C pierde un 7% y otros también habrán perdido share hasta completar ese 20%. Se me ocurre que cada vez hay mas gente programando o queriendo programar en alto nivel porque suenan mucho las aplicaciones web, las aplicaciones móviles y todo ese rollo, mientras que la base de bajo nivel permanece constante o crece más despacio.

Pero no hay que olvidar que es "interés" lo que se mide, que es etéreo. No es como la intención de voto, que tu votas a uno o a otro partido. Si en intención de voto baja PP y sube C's y el resto no se mueve y la gente de la encuesta es más o menos la misma, se puede concluir que ha habido votantes del PP que se han pasado a C's. Pero si meten un tiro en la cabeza a una señora del PP, el "interés" de la gente sobre el PP va a subir, pero no tiene nada que ver con la intención de voto.

Yo mismo me gano la vida con C/C++ y acabo de subir el "interés de la gente" en "erlang" con mi post anterior. Y puedo acabar ganándome la vida con todos ellos.



Chamber dijo:


> Podrían ser nuevos lenguajes como Rust o Go sustitutos de C/C++ para microcontroladores en un futuro no muy lejano?



Depende de qué consideres microcontrolador. La frontera es difusa. Si consideras microcontrolador una Raspberry Pi, entonces puedes programar en lo que te de la gana, ya que tiene suficiente potencia como para montar un web server pequeñito, y en teoría puedes correr una webapp con el framework de turno.

En ese aspecto, yo creo que en un futuro no muy lejano pasará como pasó con los PC, que de repente no había porqué estar racaneando con la eficiencia. De repente eran tan potentes como para correr un mini programa con toda una VM debajo que a su vez corre sobre un SO sin que pasase nada.

Pero si consideras como microcontrolador un ATTiny, con unos pocos KBs de RAM y que además lo vas a tener durmiendo el 99% del tiempo, porque va con pilas y quieres que duren mínimo 5 años... ahí solo vale C. Y vale C en su faceta de "ensamblador para humanos".

Con respecto al IoT... pues mira, a lo mejor un bicho que centralice el control de todos los aparatitos de una casa o de una oficina, se puede hacer con algo tipo SoC como la Raspberry. Y puede mostrar una web, o sincronizarse con un smartphone... eso puede ir en Go, Java o lo que sea.

Pero en un cacharrito tipo "termómetro remoto", battery-powered, en el que el rol del micro está claro y definido - leer el dato del sensor de temperatura y transmitir por red el dato al bicho controlador. Y punto. - Es que no cabe otra cosa que no sea el código a pelo. No hay SO.

También hay que tener en cuenta que el señor que programa el micro del cacharrito termómetro, probablemente ha diseñado el PCB, sabe manejar un osciloscopio, sabe leer el datasheet para configurar el ADC que lee el sensor... Tiene muchos conocimientos de electrónica y bastantes preocupaciones como para andar aprendiendo el nuevo lenguaje de moda cada 6 meses. Y sobre todo, necesita un lenguaje que "le quepa en la cabeza".

A lo mejor sabe usar una base de datos pero no necesita saber de álgebra relacional, o de complejidad ciclomática, o de tal patrón de diseño que encaja muy bien con la metodología SCRUM.

Por tanto, yo pienso que convivirán, según la aplicación. Rust puede acabar en el termómetro remoto, pero Go, lo veo chungo.

---

Edito para poner esta *encuesta de stackoverflow* que me ha parecido interesante. Lo mismo ya la habéis puesto, pero bueno:


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Lo que no sé es qué va a pasar con C++, porque aunque es la polla, es un monstruo cada vez más grande. Algo tendrán que hacer con C++ porque la cosa se está yendo de las manos. Una persona necesita años para saber programar bien en C++, y sin embargo en C bastan con unos días.



¿A qué te refieres con el tamaño de C++? Supongo que será por el gran número de librerías que hay que dominar para crear una aplicación. Es un problema en cualquier ecosistema (Java, Python, .NET, etc).

Estaría bien un ejemplo de qué consideras necesario para desarrollar una aplicación en C++.


----------



## luismarple (20 Dic 2016)

Mi lenguaje de programación favorito es la pasta. Cojo un pajillero con granos y culo de vaso recién salido de la facultad y le digo "hazme un programa que haga esto y esto, que sirva para llevar la agenda de tal y se pueda entrar por el móvil, te pago 4 euros la hora, si no te gusta tengo una fila de gente esperando que da la vuelva al Bernabeu"

Y me lo hace nikelao. Para qué aprender a programar si por dos duros te lo hace otro? no te digo nada si lo pides a la India.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Dic 2016)




----------



## Cygnus Saint (20 Dic 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Mi lenguaje de programación favorito es la pasta. Cojo un pajillero con granos y culo de vaso recién salido de la facultad y le digo "hazme un programa que haga esto y esto, que sirva para llevar la agenda de tal y se pueda entrar por el móvil, te pago 4 euros la hora, si no te gusta tengo una fila de gente esperando que da la vuelva al Bernabeu"
> 
> Y me lo hace nikelao. Para qué aprender a programar si por dos duros te lo hace otro? no te digo nada si lo pides a la India.



¿Dices que una app medio decente te la hace nickelada un recién salido de la facultad?

Prueba, prueba y nos cuentas...


----------



## anskardroid (8 Feb 2017)

Serpiente, que se te acumula la faena.
¿Qué es lo que se lleva en la temporada invierno 2017?

O es que las redes neuronales y la AI ya han desterrado a los obsoletos lenguajes de programación y las máquinas se autoprograman en código máquina.
Es la tecnoNEP.
Burbumoris software developers al paro en 3.2.1.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Feb 2017)

anskardroid dijo:


> Serpiente, que se te acumula la faena.
> ¿Qué es lo que se lleva en la temporada invierno 2017?
> 
> O es que las redes neuronales y la AI ya han desterrado a los obsoletos lenguajes de programación y las máquinas se autoprograman en código máquina.
> ...



Ostras, pues es verdad, pensé que había actualizado con los datos publicados en Enero, estaba esperando a que salieran los de Febrero para actualizar el hilo. Deberían estar al caer. Dejo los de Enero - el Go es de los que mejor ha ido en 2016:








> *TIOBE Index for January 2017*
> 
> January Headline: Google's Go is TIOBE's programming language of 2016
> 
> ...



A lo que sólo voy a añadir (si es que no lo puse ya):


----------



## Mineroblanco (9 Feb 2017)

¿Vosotros podéis programar sin tener los libros delante? Yo no sé programar, pero podría programar algún programa muy sencillo con los libros delante, tengo varios libros de programación. Sin ellos no podría, ni aunque estuviera programando todos los días.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Feb 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Vosotros podéis programar sin tener los libros delante? Yo no sé programar, pero podría programar algún programa muy sencillo con los libros delante, tengo varios libros de programación. Sin ellos no podría, ni aunque estuviera programando todos los días.



Ya nadie programa con libros. Bueno, a decir verdad, prácticamente, ya nadie _programa_. Lo que se lleva ahora es gogglear qué es lo que quieres hacer, y encontrar en github código parecido a lo que quieres hacer, y luego en Stack Overflow cómo ajustarlo para que haga exactamente lo que quiera.

ienso: Es curioso, porque para esto el Machine Learning sí funcionaría. No, si al final serían unas risas que los únicos trabajos que fueran a desaparecer por la automatización fueran a ser precisamente los de los informáticos! :: :: ::


----------



## NTJ_borrado (9 Feb 2017)

> ¿Vosotros podéis programar sin tener los libros delante? Yo no sé programar, pero podría programar algún programa muy sencillo con los libros delante, tengo varios libros de programación. Sin ellos no podría, ni aunque estuviera programando todos los días.





> Ya nadie programa con libros. Bueno, a decir verdad, prácticamente, ya nadie programa. Lo que se lleva ahora es gogglear qué es lo que quieres hacer, y encontrar en github código parecido a lo que quieres hacer, y luego en Stack Overflow cómo ajustarlo para que haga exactamente lo que quiera.



Estos dos libros son totalmente imprescindibles para todo programador. De hecho, como dice Serpiente, hoy en dia no hace falta ninguno mas.


----------



## hijodeputin (10 Feb 2017)

Aprendí con el BASIC del msx, asi que...que puedo decir. Luego me pasé al PASCAL, concretamente al turbo pascal y justo cuando queria pasarme a algo visual y echarle tiempo al DELPHI llega el puto JAVA y manda todo a la mierda.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (10 Feb 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Vosotros podéis programar sin tener los libros delante? Yo no sé programar, pero podría programar algún programa muy sencillo con los libros delante, tengo varios libros de programación. Sin ellos no podría, ni aunque estuviera programando todos los días.



Depende de que entiendas por "programar". Si "programar" es programar de verdad, bucles for, while, if-else, funciones y objetos, si, una vez aprendes y dominas un lenguaje no necesitas el libro. Si "programar" es lo que se hace en desarrollo de software de ir ensamblando librerias y trozos de codigo como piezas de lego si necesitas documentacion para saber que hace cada cosa, aunque el equivalente seria no tanto el libro de programacion como manuales de instrucciones de las herramientas especificas que vas ensamblando.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Feb 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ya nadie programa con libros. Bueno, a decir verdad, prácticamente, ya nadie _programa_. Lo que se lleva ahora es gogglear qué es lo que quieres hacer, y encontrar en github código parecido a lo que quieres hacer, y luego en Stack Overflow cómo ajustarlo para que haga exactamente lo que quiera.
> 
> ienso: Es curioso, porque para esto el Machine Learning sí funcionaría. No, si al final serían unas risas que los únicos trabajos que fueran a desaparecer por la automatización fueran a ser precisamente los de los informáticos! :: :: ::



Esto es exactamente lo que yo veo. Todo consiste en copiar/pegar código, y sin embargo, a esta gente se le paga bastante bien dada la complejidad del trabajo que hacen.

En el momento que necesitan algo muy específico que no está ya precocinado no saben qué hacer.

No creo que esto sea muy sostenible a medio plazo. Anda que no tienen que haberse propagado errores a base de copiar y pegar trozos de código...


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Feb 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Depende de que entiendas por "programar". Si "programar" es programar de verdad, bucles for, while, if-else, funciones y objetos, si, una vez aprendes y dominas un lenguaje no necesitas el libro. Si "programar" es lo que se hace en desarrollo de software de ir ensamblando librerias y trozos de codigo como piezas de lego si necesitas documentacion para saber que hace cada cosa, aunque el equivalente seria no tanto el libro de programacion como manuales de instrucciones de las herramientas especificas que vas ensamblando.



::

Generalmente cualquiera que programe, con cualquier fin, hace las dos cosas... utilizar las estructuras propias del lenguaje y además servirse de algo externo (ya sean librerías, drivers, toolboxes....), para lo que sí es necesario mirar la documentación.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Feb 2017)

Si "aprender a programar" es simplemente crear un "hola, mundo" en cualquier lenguaje, pues evidentemente programar es muy sencillo y con un par de libros o tutoriales que te descarges de la web pues es muy sencillo.

Pero, ay, amigo, la cosa pasa a otro nivel cuando debes dedicarte minimamente en serio al asunto. Al menos es la sensacion que tengo yo actualmente.
Tuve una epoca puntual en la que me toco trabajar mas o menos en serio con "programador" . A base de tortas, esfuerzos y libros (y trabajo conjunto) la cosa iba saliendo mas o menos. Eso si, kilometros de "codigo espaguetti" que al equipo que le toco heredar para mantener o refactorizar probablemente le dio algun tipo de jamacuco. Han pasado como unos 10 años de aquello. Voy dandole vueltas al asunto mas como un tema de "reciclado y autoformacion" que porcambiar de trabajo. La cosa desde el punto de vista profesional para mi pinta aun peor.

Hasta hace poco decia que simplemente habia perdido el tren pero la realidad es aun mas cruel: al tren le ha dado tiempo a dar como 15 vueltas al mundo mientras yo sigo "atascado".

O eres un puñetero freak-crack que desde muy pequeñito te sumerges en este mundillo y no te separas de el ni un par de semanas y aciertas al elegir tu "superespecializacion" o simplemente quedate en lo anecdotico de ser 
capaz de hacer tu "hola mundo" en 3 o 4 lenguajes. 

La explosion de Frameworks, SDKs, APIs, IDEs, lenguajes, metodologias, paradigmas, etc, etc es tan inabarcable que el vertigo que te entra cuando empiezas a rascar te tira de espaldas. Se requiere un elevado nivel de masoquismo para dedicarse a esto.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (17 Feb 2017)

Datos de Febrero: Según Tiobe, cae prácticamente todo, pero sube Go:







> *TIOBE Index for February 2017*
> February Headline: Educational language Scratch enters TIOBE index top 20
> 
> The Scratch programming language from MIT Media Lab has entered the TIOBE index top 20. Scratch is a language to learn programming. It is especially used at schools and is now getting really popular. The Scratch repository at MIT labs contains 20 million different Scratch projects and more than half a million new users each month. The field of teaching children to program should certainly not be underestimated. Everybody remembers the silly turtle of the Logo programming language from long ago, but this field has evolved a lot since that time. Other educational languages in the TIOBE index top 100 are Logo (#36), Alice (#47) and NXT-G (#75).
> ...


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Feb 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Datos de Febrero: Según Tiobe, cae prácticamente todo, pero sube Go:




Me hace gracia lo de Scratch del MIT. Al final sera la manera de enseñar a los niños algo de algoritmia sin demasiados dolores de cabeza. 
Es interesante incluso para adultos porque hay una especie de fork/mod que permite utilizarlo para programar placas arduino

S4A 

Y "me llena de orgullo y stisfaccion" que este proyecto sea "made in Spain", del Citilab 

Què és el Citilab? | Citilab


----------



## Olduvai (27 Feb 2017)

Estaría bien un índice como Tiobe pero por modalidad de desarrollo. Es decir, lenguajes más usados para programar aplicaciones de escritorio, para programar algoritmos sin interfaz gráfica, para programar páginas web, para programar aplicaciones móviles, para programar microchips, etc.

Meterlo todo junto es curioso pero crea un cajón desastre que al final te dice poco.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (27 Feb 2017)

Basic.



.........


----------



## Vanish (28 Feb 2017)

Hostia puta el GIT the princess, que puta caña XD.


----------



## Faunodemar (28 Feb 2017)

El mio preferido: el "Piropo".


----------



## megamaxi (6 Mar 2017)

mariquitas, yo programo en ceros y unos, y cuando se nos acaban los unos programo todo con ceros...


----------



## terro6666 (10 Mar 2017)

Quien sabe programar sabe programar en cualquier lenguaje solo tiene que aprender las diferencias sintanxicas entre uno y otro ,un buen programador hara virgerias en cualquier lenguage y un paquete siempre le echará la culpa a algo o a alguien.


----------



## Registrador (10 Mar 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si "aprender a programar" es simplemente crear un "hola, mundo" en cualquier lenguaje, pues evidentemente programar es muy sencillo y con un par de libros o tutoriales que te descarges de la web pues es muy sencillo.
> 
> Pero, ay, amigo, la cosa pasa a otro nivel cuando debes dedicarte minimamente en serio al asunto. Al menos es la sensacion que tengo yo actualmente.
> Tuve una epoca puntual en la que me toco trabajar mas o menos en serio con "programador" . A base de tortas, esfuerzos y libros (y trabajo conjunto) la cosa iba saliendo mas o menos. Eso si, kilometros de "codigo espaguetti" que al equipo que le toco heredar para mantener o refactorizar probablemente le dio algun tipo de jamacuco. Han pasado como unos 10 años de aquello. Voy dandole vueltas al asunto mas como un tema de "reciclado y autoformacion" que porcambiar de trabajo. La cosa desde el punto de vista profesional para mi pinta aun peor.
> ...



Ser un programador requiere, obligatoriamente, estar aprendiendo SIEMPRE. Si alguien espera que lo que aprendió hace 15 años en la Universidad de León le va a valer para el resto de su vida, se va a pegar una buena leche. El lado positivo es que cuantos más lenguajes de programación conoces más facil es aprender los nuevos. Además hoy en día tienes toda la información que necesitas al alcance de los dedos en internet y casi toda 'gratis' o muy muy barata, hay que saber inglés eso si.


----------



## Ytumas (11 Mar 2017)

¿Qué pensáis de Swift? Parece que ha madurado bastante.


> Apple Coding News #7 (10/03/2017)
> Swift, top 10 en el índice TIOBE
> Swift ya es TOP 10 en el índice de popularidad de lenguajes TIOBE, en el recién publicado índice para el mes de marzo. Durante todo el año 2016 estuvo en el puesto 16 y en los últimos meses ha dado una subida espectacular, pasando a ser uno de los 10 lenguajes más populares en la red, a nivel de recursos, cursos, artículos, etc.
> 
> ...





> TIOBE Index for March 2017
> March Headline: Swift enters the top 10 for the first time
> 
> This month Swift enters the TIOBE index top 10 for the first time. About 3 years ago Apple announced that it would replace its "ancient" native mobile app development language Objective-C by its newborn language called Swift. The expectations were high right from the start, but adoptation took off slowly. That is for good reasons by the way because the installed base of Objective-C code is quite large. New applications are written in Swift, whereas old apps that are written in Objective-C are not actively migrated to Swift. This is also what we observe at customer sites. Since Swift is mainly intended to write applications in Apple's ecosystem, it is expected that it won't rise much further.
> ...


----------



## brotes_verdes (13 Mar 2017)

terro6666 dijo:


> Quien sabe programar sabe programar en cualquier lenguaje solo tiene que aprender las diferencias sintanxicas entre uno y otro ,un buen programador hara virgerias en cualquier lenguage y un paquete siempre le echará la culpa a algo o a alguien.



Eso no es asi.

La programacion de un mainframe en COBOL no tiene nada que ver con la programacion para escritorio de Delphi, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una web en C#, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una aplicacion responsive en Meteor, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una app en Ionic, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una app IOS en Objective C.

Lo que dice usted me lo decian mis ex-empleados cuando tenian 6 meses - 1 año de experiencia. Ahora, 10 años despues, me los encuentro por la calle y me cuentan que llevan meses portando una aplicacion de escritorio hecha en C# a ASP MVC en C#. Y eran programadores normales. Ni cracks ni inutiles.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (15 Mar 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for March 2017*
> March Headline: Swift enters the top 10 for the first time
> 
> This month Swift enters the TIOBE index top 10 for the first time. About 3 years ago Apple announced that it would replace its "ancient" native mobile app development language Objective-C by its newborn language called Swift. The expectations were high right from the start, but adoptation took off slowly. That is for good reasons by the way because the installed base of Objective-C code is quite large. New applications are written in Swift, whereas old apps that are written in Objective-C are not actively migrated to Swift. This is also what we observe at customer sites. Since Swift is mainly intended to write applications in Apple's ecosystem, it is expected that it won't rise much further.
> ...


----------



## terro6666 (16 Mar 2017)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Eso no es asi.
> 
> La programacion de un mainframe en COBOL no tiene nada que ver con la programacion para escritorio de Delphi, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una web en C#, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una aplicacion responsive en Meteor, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una app en Ionic, que no tiene nada que ver con programar una app IOS en Objective C.
> 
> Lo que dice usted me lo decian mis ex-empleados cuando tenian 6 meses - 1 año de experiencia. Ahora, 10 años despues, me los encuentro por la calle y me cuentan que llevan meses portando una aplicacion de escritorio hecha en C# a ASP MVC en C#. Y eran programadores normales. Ni cracks ni inutiles.



Yo no digo que por arte de magia y de un día para otro vayan a programar con la misma destreza con un nuevo lenguage que con otro con el que llevan tiempo programando, pero que en poco tiempo pueden estar dando resultados , un buen programador lo hace perfectamente, de echo yo mismo la semana pasada empeze un proyecto con frontend en Angular2 y backend en .net y no los había tocada en mi vida, pero al haber programado e varíos Framework y varios lenguajes todo me es familiar y fácil de asimilar.


----------



## klesliem (16 Mar 2017)

Ytumas dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de Swift? Parece que ha madurado bastante.



Yo aún lo evito en mis apps para iOS, porque cada vez que ha pasado de una versión a otra, cambiaban muchas cosas y te dejaban el código de la app medio inútil.

Lo mismo ahora con la v3 se estabiliza de una vez. En cualquier caso, imagino que llegará un momento donde sea obligatorio utilizarlo para iOS / Mac.

Lo gracioso es que muchas de las empresas de todo el mundo exigían conocimientos de Swift al mes de su salida. La gente es gilipollas...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Abr 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for April 2017*
> April Headline: Hack programming language enters the top 50
> 
> Programming language Hack has entered the TIOBE index top 50 for the first time. Hack is a dialect of PHP that is introduced by Facebook about 3 years. The main drivers behind the release of Hack are that it is faster, more scalable and safer if compared to PHP. The Hack programming language contains modern programming paradigms such as generics, nullable types and collections. The big question is of course: can Hack replace PHP in the future? Deployability is still quite hard (e.g. because it is not available on hosted webservers by default), otherwise it could certainly become PHP's successor. Let's first see whether Hack can keep its place in the top 50 the next few months.
> ...


----------



## qbit (11 Abr 2017)

Los tags son un descojone.


----------



## Naruto (11 Abr 2017)

A estas alturas pensaba ver en la lista unos cuantos lenguajes funcionales..


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 May 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for May 2017
> May Headline: the pack is closing in on Java and C*
> 
> Java and C are in a heavy downward trend since the beginning of 2016. Both languages have lost more than 6% if compared to last year. So which programming languages are taking advantage of this drop? Well, actually all the other languages. Since software is adopted by more and more domains nowadays, C (low level software development) and Java (high level software development) apparently don't suffice any more. To illustrate this point, a rating of 0.6% was sufficient to reach the top 20 in 2012. Nowadays this would put you at position 33.
> ...


----------



## anskardroid (12 May 2017)

Hay que modernizarse y cambiar de índice.
Programming language rankings: Which ones matter? | TechBeacon
Rankings inside.



> *TIOBE
> *
> Frequency: Monthly.
> 
> ...



Según el Índice elegido, gana: Java, Javascript, C, Python o SQL. Muahahhahaa


----------



## sapoconcho (13 May 2017)

Java, quizá porque fue el primer orientado a objetos que aprendí.


----------



## cucerulo (13 May 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



¿Qué quieren decir las tremendas bajadas de C, C++ y Java en este gráfico con el resto de lenguajes más o menos estables? ¿Qué cada vez se programa menos?


----------



## ProfePaco (13 May 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Qué quieren decir las tremendas bajadas de C, C++ y Java en este gráfico con el resto de lenguajes más o menos estables? ¿Qué cada vez se programa menos?



creo que son porcentajes...deberían sumar 100 siempre.

Por otra parte, están surgiendo lenguajes nuevos y antiguos que reviven. Hay más opciones.

Por ejemplo, yo con Delphi, con un sólo código, hago una aplicación para Wndows, Mac, Android e iOS. Eso ha relanzado a Delphi en los últimos años.


----------



## cucerulo (13 May 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> creo que son porcentajes...deberían sumar 100 siempre.
> 
> Por otra parte, están surgiendo lenguajes nuevos y antiguos que reviven. Hay más opciones.



Pues si esos tres bajan tan a lo bruto y no aparecen ninguno nuevo en el gráfico no entiendo cómo pueden seguir sumando cien. :S




ProfePaco dijo:


> Por ejemplo, yo con Delphi, con un sólo código, hago una aplicación para Wndows, Mac, Android e iOS. Eso ha relanzado a Delphi en los últimos años.



¿Delphi o Embarcadero? La última vez que había echado una ojeada me llamó la atención ver que ya no era de Borland. ¿Sigue habiendo alguna otra versión de Delphi?


----------



## elmegaduque (13 May 2017)

En el 90 hice un curso de "turbo C" antes de abandonar el mundo de la informática (felizmente). ¿Eso sigue existiendo?


----------



## pepetemete (13 May 2017)

El Basic sin dudas


----------



## Ms13 (13 May 2017)

Me gustan casi todos los lenguajes de programación excepto java.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (13 May 2017)

BCPL.
Si no queda más remedio, en este mundo de "amanerados informáticos" pues C "a pelo".
En mi época aprendimos que lo primero era confeccionarte tus Librerías de Productividad.

Enviado desde mi máquina de escribir Olivetti Lexikon 80


----------



## LeChuck (14 May 2017)

La religión.


----------



## Bill Gates (14 May 2017)

elmegaduque dijo:


> En el 90 hice un curso de "turbo C" antes de abandonar el mundo de la informática (felizmente). ¿Eso sigue existiendo?



Sí, ha evolucionado pero sigue vivo:

Turbo C → Turbo C++ → Borland C++ → Borland C++Builder → CodeGear C++Builder → Embarcadero C++Builder

C++Builder - Wikipedia


----------



## halt_no_function (14 May 2017)

Los que más uso son C y Python. El problema es que este último es interpretado, lo que penaliza los tiempos de ejecución, mientras C es compilado. Java no lo conozco... ienso:



Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Menudo palo se ha llevado C en los últimos meses. Luego está el incremento del ensamblador.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 May 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Pues si esos tres bajan tan a lo bruto y no aparecen ninguno nuevo en el gráfico no entiendo cómo pueden seguir sumando cien. :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si quiere hacer aplicaciones para móvil tienes embarcadero rad studio (delphi + C++) o solo embarcadero delphi, o sólo embarcadero c++

si quieres sólo PC tienes lazarus. lazarus está muy verde para aplicaciones para móvil, pero es gratuito.


----------



## Olduvai (19 May 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Mmmm no entiendo esta gráfica. Van casi todos los lenguajes hacia abajo. ¿Significa que los lenguajes "indies" cada vez son más usados, fragmentando el mercado?


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 May 2017)

Olduvai dijo:


> Mmmm no entiendo esta gráfica. Van casi todos los lenguajes hacia abajo. ¿Significa que los lenguajes "indies" cada vez son más usados, fragmentando el mercado?



define lenguaje indie , por favor, o un ejemplo

da pereza seguir tanta tecnología


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (25 May 2017)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> define lenguaje indie , por favor, o un ejemplo
> 
> da pereza seguir tanta tecnología



Supongo que se refiere a lenguajes tipo go, ruby, e incluso javascript o python.

Lo de indie es porque la comunidad que participa en el desarrollo de estos lenguajes es un poco "hipster" (o hay mucho hispter) y en el caso de javascript por usarse para implementar aplicaciones con metologías muy diferentes a las clásicas.


----------



## nate (25 May 2017)

A mi me gusta Python, pero soy un ignorante al respecto, un amateur sin mucho conocimiento sobre el tema asi que mi opinión no cuenta demasiado.


----------



## Marchamaliano (25 May 2017)

Joder..como me alegro de no programar ya. Que puto asco de curro.


----------



## ProfePaco (25 May 2017)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Joder..como me alegro de no programar ya. Que puto asco de curro.



si lo haces por afición, como es mi caso...está chulo.

Pero tener a un jefe detrás soplándote en la nuca debe ser horrible.


----------



## Marchamaliano (25 May 2017)

ProfePaco dijo:


> si lo haces por afición, como es mi caso...está chulo.
> 
> Pero tener a un jefe detrás soplándote en la nuca debe ser horrible.



Programando eres el último puto mono de la galera, a mi no me vuelven a ver haciendo esa mierda.


----------



## sirpask (26 May 2017)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Programando eres el último puto mono de la galera, a mi no me vuelven a ver haciendo esa mierda.



No solo eso, si no que ves como el bonus de 10 personas con corbata, que no hacen nada y cobran ×4 tu sueldo dependen de tus dedos y de tu cerebro...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 May 2017)

Yo no soy programador pero por lo poco que he visto si tuviese que enfocarme en un lenguaje sería scala, más que nada por la posibilidad de programar funcionalmente.

Pero vamos tampoco tengo mucha idea. lo único que sí he descubierto es que mi cerebro funciona funcionalmente, otros modos de programación no se me dan demasiado bien ni me gustan.


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No solo eso, si no que ves como el bonus de 10 personas con corbata, que no hacen nada y cobran ×4 tu sueldo dependen de tus dedos y de tu cerebro...



Es que los de corbata y traje son los que "piensan a lo grande" y tienen "the big picture" en la cabeza a un nivel que los programadores de apie, pobrecitos, son incapaces de ver.

Esto me lo han dicho al jeto.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Jun 2017)

Con las tonterías, casi se me pasa actualizar el hilo con los datos de Junio (y en dos semanas y un día ya es Julio!).



> *TIOBE Index for June 2017
> June Headline: Programming language Kotlin jumps into the top 50*
> 
> The programming language Kotlin is the hot new thing. Three weeks ago Google's Android team announced that Kotlin is the third official programming language for Android besides Java and C++. As of Android Studio 3.0 there is full Kotlin support. Kotlin has been developed by JetBrains, the company that is known for its very popular programming environments. Just like languages such as Scala, Clojure and Groovy, Kotlin compiles to JVM code, thus being compatible with Java programs. The mixture of expressive power and compilation speed might be the key features of Kotlin to succeed. Apart from Kotlin, Hack and Rust are moving up in the top 50 as well.
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Jul 2017)

Sale Pearl del top 10 y entra Go:


> *TIOBE Index for July 2017*
> July Headline: Go language at all time high and in the top 10
> 
> The Go programming language continues to rise. This month it is at an all time high and enters the top 10. This is an important landmark for the Go programming language, but it also makes you wonder what's next. Is Go really able to join the big stars in the programming language world and leave languages such as JavaScript and Python behind? We will see. The hipster programming languages Kotlin, Elixir and Hack didn't progress much this month. Kotlin lost 5 positions, Hack lost 6 positions and Elixir is still not in the top 50 losing also 5 positions.
> ...



Dejo también un artículo en slashdot al respecto de la caída en popularidad de Ruby, que muchos temen pueda ser permanente:
*Is Ruby's Decline In Popularity Permanent?*
Is Ruby's Decline In Popularity Permanent? - Slashdot


----------



## Bangbang (10 Jul 2017)

Tengo curiosidad por ver la evolución de Kotlin que tanto bombo le ha dado Google estos últimos meses.


----------



## sirpask (10 Jul 2017)

GoLang como un tiro.... habrá que ver de que es capaz este lenguaje... Y sobre todo que tiene pensado Google con el.


----------



## boldregas (12 Jul 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> GoLang como un tiro.... habrá que ver de que es capaz este lenguaje... Y sobre todo que tiene pensado Google con el.



Pero en estos no hay librerías para crear GUI no? de momento para estos menesteres me apaño con python pero me gusta investigar otras opciones. Con librerías para GUI me refiero con soporte, no que se queden abandonadas al poco...


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (16 Jul 2017)

Ook.

Ook! - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre!


----------



## Registrador (17 Jul 2017)

Que los dos lenguajes que vayan ganando sean c y java es una muestra clara que España sigue en el pleistoceno de la informática, porque ojo, la encuesta no pregunta sobre cual es el lenguaje más usado si no cual prefieres.


----------



## Ytumas (17 Jul 2017)

refugee dijo:


> ¿cual es la diferencia entre Java y Javascript?



*Java* is to *Java*Script as *pain* is to *pain*ting.
By Eric Elliott


----------



## ProfePaco (17 Jul 2017)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> Ook.
> 
> Ook! - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre!




Este sería el ya clásico "Hola mundo" en Ook!
Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook.

Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook? Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook! Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook? Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook? Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook! Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook? Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook! Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook? Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook? Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook! Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook? Ook. Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook. Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook? Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook. Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook! Ook? Ook! Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook. Ook! Ook.


me he reído un buen rato


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Ago 2017)

refugee dijo:


> ¿cual es la diferencia entre Java y Javascript?



Mejor es preguntar cuál la semejanza: las cuatro letras que comparten en el nombre y que ambos usan el paradigma imperativo. Ya.


----------



## Fetuccini (1 Ago 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Qué quieren decir las tremendas bajadas de C, C++ y Java en este gráfico con el resto de lenguajes más o menos estables? ¿Qué cada vez se programa menos?



Quiere decir que faltan lenguajes que han pasado de marginales a tener más presencia: Go, Rust, Swift, R, SQL, Ruby... y otros lenguajes nuevos que con pequeños porcentajes van restando enteros a los grandes: Haskell, Erlang, Kotlin, Scheme, Lua, D...

La "big picture" sería que Java y C se han caído de entornos en los que eran intocables, para ser sustituidos por lenguajes muy especializados. Tienes gente sustituyendo C por Rust por la seguridad, o por Go por el paralelismo. Tienes a gente sustituyendo Java por Kotlin.

Se está acabando el "esto hay que hacerlo en Java/C porque es lo que hace todo el mundo" o "porque es lo que hace la megaempresa X" o los míticos flamewars de microoptimización. A los desarrolladores Ruby o Python no les va nada mal, y son perfectamente conscientes de que no son los lenguajes más rápidos ni los más eficientes. Pero hoyga, una vez le leí a un tipo que había sustituido una API REST que había llevado dos meses implementar PARCIALMENTE en Java por otra completa en Python... ¡en 90 minutos!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Ago 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for August 2017*
> August Headline: The real fight is in the backyard
> 
> The top programming languages are in a long term decline: both Java and C have all time low scores in the TIOBE index. And almost all of the other top 10 languages are going down as well year to year. So what languages are taking advantage of this? It is all happening down in the charts around position 40. A new set of languages is gaining ground, notably Crystal (#32), Kotlin (#41), Clojure (#42), Hack (#43) and Julia (#46). Especially Crystal with its jump from position 60 to 32 in one month is doing very well. The Crystal programming language is a statically typed Ruby variant. Since it is compiled it is superfast and has a small memory footprint without losing the feeling of being easy to use. It seems worthwhile to give it a try.
> ...



*IEEE Spectrum Declares Python The #1 Programming Language*
IEEE Spectrum Declares Python The #1 Programming Language - Slashdot
*Q. What's today's top language? A. Python... no, wait, Java... no, C - Just learn them all and stop worrying about the popularity contest*
Q. What's today's top language? A. Python... no, wait, Java... no, C


----------



## cucerulo (13 Ago 2017)

Una preguntilla... si todos dicen que Python es bastante más lento por ser interpretado en vez de compilado... ¿porqué nadie ha hecho un compilador de python para solucionarlo? ¿Porque no permitirá el intérprete crear un EXE directamente...? Ya sé que existen py2exe y pyinstaller, pero los veo más como "apaños" hechos por usuarios.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 Ago 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Una preguntilla... si todos dicen que Python es bastante más lento por ser interpretado en vez de compilado... ¿porqué nadie ha hecho un compilador de python para solucionarlo? ¿Porque no permitirá el intérprete crear un EXE directamente...? Ya sé que existen py2exe y pyinstaller, pero los veo más como "apaños" hechos por usuarios.



Hay algunas razones importantes:

1- Python es un lenguaje de tipado dinámico. Esta característica dificulta mucho la generación de código nativo y ensamblado del binario, al no haber información definida del tamaño de las estructuras que lo conforman. Esto implica generar mas código para la gestión de las estructuras de datos.

2 - El Garbage Collector. Un programa nativo necesitaría un hilo extra que contase las referencias utilizadas y mantuviera el heap limpio, o bien el compilador debería analizar las asignaciones y generar código que recubra esas sentencias haciendo el programa más lento aún; amén de engorroso y dificil de depurar.

3 - En python se puede hacer uso de reflection, lo cual implica que hay que introducir en el código nativo un sistema de información de tipos con todos sus metadatos. Esto penaliza el rendimiento y consume recursos. Como curisoidad el compilador C++ incluye un sistema parecido (RTTI) que puede habilitarse o no.

4- Una llamada a eval() implicaría mucha complejidad.

5 - Generar código nativo haría que se perdiesen muchas de las ventajas de un lenguaje interpretado (más seguridad ante errores de programación, más facil de depurar, más facilmente portable, etc) En muchas ocasiones un lenguaje interpretado es lo más adecuado.

Por lo tanto se toman vías intermedias. La más habitual es compilar a bytecode y hacer uso de una VM con un JIT
El intérprete Python es precisamente un JIT, por lo que durante el interpretado del programa se compilará a nativo partes del código propensas a ser optimizadas. Esto implica que, dependiendo de cómo sea el programa, este puede ser tan rápido como uno nativo. Dependerá de muchos factores.

La combinación bytecode + JIT ofrece un rendimiento muy bueno y toma las ventajas de ejecutar algo sobre una máquina virtual. Hacer un compilador python a código nativo, además de por las dificultades técnicas comentadas antes, no aportaría tampoco grandes ventajas.

De todos modos existen frikadas tipo Cython. Se trata de un traductor que transforma el código python a C. Ignoro cómo funciona.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (13 Ago 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Una preguntilla... si todos dicen que Python es bastante más lento por ser interpretado en vez de compilado... ¿porqué nadie ha hecho un compilador de python para solucionarlo? ¿Porque no permitirá el intérprete crear un EXE directamente...? Ya sé que existen py2exe y pyinstaller, pero los veo más como "apaños" hechos por usuarios.



Annado al excelente post anterior una razon practica: porque C ya es mas rapido de lo que puede ser cualquier Python compilado. No hay ninguna necesidad de inventar un segundo lenguaje para computacion eficiente.


----------



## Ms13 (13 Ago 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Annado al excelente post anterior una razon practica: porque C ya es mas rapido de lo que puede ser cualquier Python compilado. *No hay ninguna necesidad de inventar un segundo lenguaje para computacion eficiente.*



¿julia? The Julia Language


----------



## Bangbang (13 Ago 2017)

Javascript me está conquistando, lo único que toca un poco los bemoles es la proliferación de tal cantidad de frameworks... casi sale uno a la semana.


----------



## kunk (21 Ago 2017)

¿Y que más da?

Uno programa en el lnguaje que determina lo que estás programando

Al final, quitando cosas extrañas tipo erlang o lisp, que uno no tocaría ni con un palo a no ser que sea totalmente imprescindible, son bastante parecidos todos. Uno se adapta.


----------



## Miguelina (28 Ago 2017)

Considera linkknights.com si quieres vínculos externos de calidad y de páginas de autoridad.


----------



## barakas (28 Ago 2017)

Como gustar C por su simpleza, pero prefiero C++ por su capacidad en Unreal frente a C con Unity.

Y en web PHP


----------



## stuka! (28 Ago 2017)

Ansi C / Asm.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 17:51 ----------




barakas dijo:


> Como gustar C por su simpleza, pero prefiero C++ por su capacidad en Unreal frente a C con Unity.
> 
> Y en web PHP



Lo de unity es C# , una abominacion .net , aun mucho mas gay que el C++ .
Nada que ver con la elegancia y potencia a raudales del C de toda la vida.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ago 2017)

stuka! dijo:


> Ansi C / Asm.



Me parece bastante estúpido limitarte a C89 (lo que se suele llamar "ANSI C") cuando puedes usar C99.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (29 Ago 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Una preguntilla... si todos dicen que Python es bastante más lento por ser interpretado en vez de compilado... ¿porqué nadie ha hecho un compilador de python para solucionarlo? ¿Porque no permitirá el intérprete crear un EXE directamente...? Ya sé que existen py2exe y pyinstaller, pero los veo más como "apaños" hechos por usuarios.



El codigo Java funciona igual que python, es decir bytecode y VM (en python mas comunmente referido como interprete) y Java es uno de los lenguages mas rapidos. Si python no es igual de rapido es culpa de una VM menos sofisticada y por utilizar tipado dinamico, que le obliga a "pensar" mas al interprete.

De todas maneras interpretes de python no hay uno, hay muchos y algunos de ellos son mas rapidos, aunque el mas utilizado sea CPython.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Sep 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for September 2017*
> September Headline: For how long will the big three (Java, C, C++) dominate the index?
> 
> Nothing changed in the top 3 of the TIOBE index for more than 15 years. The big three programming languages Java, C, C++ are still where they were in 2001: at position 1, 2 and 3. C# and Python were believed to become the next big programming languages, but they didn't make it (yet). C# is not a top 3 language because its adoption in the non-Windows world is still low. Python on the other hand is dynamically typed, which is a blocker for most large and/or critical software systems to use it. Having said that, the gap between the big three and the rest is closing quickly. But the candidates for the top 3 are losing market share as well, so it is unknown what is going to happen. The general trend is that the pack is getting bigger. Applications that are written in a single programming language are getting rarer nowadays. As a consequence, more and more languages are gaining popularity down the TIOBE index. So exciting times are ahead of us to see what languages will be the winners of the next few years.
> ...


----------



## brotes_verdes (7 Sep 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Es raro, los principales lenguajes bajando pero no hay una subida equivalente de lenguajes poco usados.

Bueno, puede ser. Yo ultimamente estoy empezando a programar en Solidity, que es un lenguaje para programar aplicaciones sobre Ethereum, asi que mi comportamiento encaja con lo que se ve en en informe


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Oct 2017)

> *TIOBE Index for October 2017*
> 
> October Headline: Swift is losing popularity
> 
> ...



Y dejo unos pocos links al respecto de la poca unanimidad que hay con esto de cómo se mide la popularidad de los lenguajes de programación...
*Onwards to Valhalla: Java ain't dead yet and it's only getting bigger- That is, if the sheer amount biz uses is anything to go by*
Onwards to Valhalla: Java ain't dead yet and it's only getting bigger
*Is Python Really the Fastest-Growing Programming Language? *
Is Python Really the Fastest-Growing Programming Language? - Slashdot
*Everyone loves programming in Python! You disagree? But it's the fastest growing, says Stack Overflow - It's a grower not a, er, yeah...*
Everyone loves programming in Python! You disagree? But it's the fastest growing, says Stack Overflow


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Nov 2017)

Parece que, con la excepción de Python, los lenguajes de scripting no van demasiado bien:








> *TIOBE Index for November 2017
> 
> November Headline: What happened to the scripting languages?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (11 Dic 2017)

Parece que el C repunta un poco:


> *TIOBE Index for December 2017*
> December Headline: Kotlin and C candidates for programming language of the year
> 
> The programming languages Kotlin and C seem to be the only candidates to become programming language of the year 2017. TIOBE will announce the winner of this award next month. Thanks to the boost of small software devices and the increase of low level software in the automotive industry, the C programming language gained a lot of popularity in 2017. C is one of the oldest programming languages alive. Its main competitor for the award, Kotlin, is relatively new. It was released in 2011 by JetBrains. Kotlin is a language that can run on a Java VM and has become popular because it has been accepted as an official Android language.
> ...



Dejo otro artículo interesante acerca de lenguajes de programación:
* Why ESR Hates C++, Respects Java, and Thinks Go (But Not Rust) Will Replace C (ibiblio.org) *
Why ESR Hates C++, Respects Java, and Thinks Go (But Not Rust) Will Replace C - Slashdot


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (16 Ene 2018)

...y el lenguaje de programación estrella del 2017, según la métrica de TIOBE es... C !!! ::


> *TIOBE Index for January 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*C Programming Language 'Has Completed a Comeback' *
C Programming Language 'Has Completed a Comeback' - Slashdot
*2017: The Year in Programming Languages *
2017: The Year in Programming Languages - Slashdot


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Feb 2018)

Pues parece ser que han metido SQL en la lista, al pasar a considerarlo un lenguaje de programación. La sorpresa de este mes es que parece que repuntan los Visual Basic.







> *TIOBE Index for February 2018
> February Headline: The last gasp attempt of Visual Basic to score?*
> 
> If you look closely at this month's publication, Visual Basic.NET and classic Visual Basic are doing great. This is really surprising. About 2 years ago we stated in an interview about the TIOBE index that it was a matter of some years before Visual Basic would have disappeared. Visual Basic is considered the programming language for newbies in the field of programming and rapid prototyping. That's why it has a bad image among expert programmers. Despite all this, Visual Basic seems to survive. Last week Mads Torgersen of Microsoft announced that they will stop with the co-evolution strategy of C# and Visual Basic. This means that Visual Basic will fall behind if compared to new C# features. Let's see whether Visual Basic can take this new punch and keep on surviving.
> ...


----------



## AngelinaCrossfit (13 Feb 2018)

pijoprogre dijo:


> Pos eso.
> 
> Una encuestilla para saber la opinión de los conforeros programadores.
> 
> ...



Javascript es muy bueno, pero me acoplo más a PHP. 
Excelentes herramientas.
Mira lo que arrojan las encuesta ¡interesante!

Saludos..:Aplauso:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Abr 2018)

Anda, pues se me olvidó actualizar el hilo en Marzo. Bueno, pues aquí están los resultados de la última encuesta:



> *TIOBE Index for April 2018*
> 
> April Headline: Perl is having a hard time
> 
> ...


----------



## JvB (5 Abr 2018)

Mi voto va para C/C++


----------



## makeio (6 Abr 2018)

por mi trabajo php


----------



## klingsor (11 Abr 2018)

SysRPL

para tunear el yerraco


----------



## Renato (11 Abr 2018)

My favourite programming language is ... solder.


----------



## Serendipie (14 Abr 2018)

java es mi favorito porque es el que más entiendo quizá hay otros mejores


----------



## CaCO3 (21 Abr 2018)

makeio dijo:


> por mi trabajo php



A mí PHP me parece horrendo.


----------



## luisito2 (21 Abr 2018)

Es curioso que en esta encuesta C/C++ sea una de las opciones. 

Es algo así como una encuesta que consista en: 

¿Qué idioma extranjero dominas? 

- Inglés
- Francés
- Alemán/Ruso
- Italiano
- Japonés


----------



## Plutarko (21 Abr 2018)

C pero no tengo mucha idea. Últimamente le estoy dando al python que me parece bastante práctico y fácil. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (21 Abr 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Nadie odias javascript?



presenteeee


----------



## Cathar (21 Abr 2018)

Basic para MSX, el mejor en comandos gráficos y desarrollo de envolventes musicales. Los puntos flotantes son extensísimos, así como los operadores lógicos. Y luego está el manejo de los sprites.


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 Abr 2018)

COBOL MANDA , millenials


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (24 Abr 2018)

SNOBOL


----------



## Gato blanco (6 May 2018)

Llevo más de 20 años programando y he llegado a la conclusión que lo que hay que hacer es usar el mejor pagado. Hay lenguajes que caen en desuso y hay pocas ofertas y mal pagadas. Otros lenguajes son demandados pero para trabajar en carnicas, empresas que pagan regular y sabes cuando entras pero no cuando sales.


----------



## PocoTú (6 May 2018)

Daria para otro ranking interesante.


----------



## kunk (6 May 2018)

Un buen programador no elige el lenguaje en el que programa. Son la aplicación y la pletaforma para las que programa las que eligen por él el lenguaje a utilizar. Si hay un lenguaje que desconoces lo que sucede es que hay aplicaciones y plataformas para las que no puedes programar. No pasa nada, te dedicas a otra cosa y en paz.


----------



## MadMike (7 May 2018)

Yo python para análisis de datos, y javascript pero muy novato.

No dudaría en contratar a alguien con experiencia en JS para montar una PWA si fuera necesario 8:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 May 2018)

Scala entra en el top 20 de TIOBE, Java, C y C++ continúan su remontada:







> *TIOBE Index for May 2018*
> 
> May Headline: Scala cracks top 20
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (21 May 2018)

xor rdx, rdx


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Jun 2018)

> rss
> *TIOBE Index for June 2018
> 
> June Headline: TypeScript finally enters the TIOBE Index Top 100*
> ...


----------



## BlackIrish___ (17 Jun 2018)

Jacks Enri Delculon dijo:


> xor rdx, rdx



Siempre fue la mejor solución para iniciar un registro a 0.


----------



## Pilar Rubio (22 Jun 2018)

PHP,SEO, SEM son muy bueno.


----------



## camila ferreira (7 Jul 2018)

Php, java.


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (7 Jul 2018)

Pues un cuarto y mitad de javas porfa, para desinfectar, 2 móviles, 1 mac y un pc....

Pss... oye, me ayudais poniendo vuestros conocimientos para destapar una olla de mierda "oficial", o solo es para cosas de la guarde?????


Jrandes pijo!!!!!

envidia me daís los-las jóvenas-jóvenos !!!!!!!


Buenos días


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Jul 2018)

> *TIOBE Index for July 2018
> July Headline: TypeScript continues to rise*
> 
> Last month we announced that TypeScript entered the TIOBE index top 100 for the first time. TypeScript appears to keep growing in popularity. This month it entered the top 50. TypeScript is slowly becoming the new and improved JavaScript. One of the trends that was not mentioned in my last post is the rising popularity of Angular. Angular is the successor of AngularJS. The latter platform was based on JavaScript, but the new Angular is completely focusing on TypeScript. The other large JavaScript platform, React, didn't adopt TypeScript yet, but this seems to be a matter of time. Other interesting moves in the TIOBE index this month are: Objective-C is back in the top 10 (probably only temporarily), Lua jumped from position 36 to 25, F# leaped 19 places to position 36 and Haskell is back in the top 50 at position 44.
> ...


----------



## David López (24 Jul 2018)

Me gusta Java porque es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel, al igual que Python porque permite crear programas con interfaces gráficas; aplicaciones web; consultar a base de datos; entre otros.


----------



## JuanMacClane (1 Ago 2018)

que hay de cierto el rumor de que se sigue buscando gente en los bancos que sepa de COBOL ????


----------



## Plutarko (1 Ago 2018)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> que hay de cierto el rumor de que se sigue buscando gente en los bancos que sepa de COBOL ????



En dos sitios que he estado un los últimos 4 años aun se usa cobol y no son bancos. Eso no lo controla ni dios y el que sabe le dan lo que pide. Eso si, siempre son 4 cosas que siempre están pendientes de un hilo y que se quieren migrar a "algo más moderno"

Al final van renovando año a año las licencias de los compiladores.


----------



## Torreto (2 Ago 2018)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> que hay de cierto el rumor de que se sigue buscando gente en los bancos que sepa de COBOL ????



Me lo creo. Yo también lo he visto en una empresa nacional y no era un banco. Sistemas antiguos y robustos que no se quieren migrar a nada más moderno. Imagino que por no desembolsarse ese dinero y por las guarradas que se hacen hoy día a la hora de externalizar lo más sensato es dejar quietecito lo que funciona.


----------



## JuanMacClane (2 Ago 2018)

Torreto dijo:


> Me lo creo. Yo también lo he visto en una empresa nacional y no era un banco. Sistemas antiguos y robustos que no se quieren migrar a nada más moderno. Imagino que por no desembolsarse ese dinero y por las guarradas que se hacen hoy día a la hora de externalizar lo más sensato es dejar quietecito lo que funciona.



Si ,si eso lo tengo claro, además que un error en los sistemas que actualmente usan COBOL da pérdidas de muchos miles de euros (tirando muy abajo)

A lo que yo voy es si es cierto eso del relevo generacional en COBOL, que sólo quedan los viejunos, o es otro rumor que corre por internet


----------



## eugenio (2 Ago 2018)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> 18 10 change Go 0.969% -1.39%



sorprendente el bajón de golang


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Ago 2018)

Actulización del Índice TIOBE: Parece que Julio fue el mes de Python:


> *TIOBE Index for August 2018
> August Headline: Python is approaching the top 3 for the first time*
> 
> 
> ...




Y en la métrica de IEEE (otra vez más, los índices cambian mucho según que métrica se considere), Python está de número 1:
*The 2018 Top Programming Languages - Python extends its lead, and Assembly enters the Top Ten*
The 2018 Top Programming Languages - IEEE Spectrum


----------



## Registrador (28 Ago 2018)

Google trends en los ultimos 12 meses:







Por si a alguien le cabia alguna duda de que Java es un lenguaje de programacion tercermundista (Hispanistan incluido)


----------



## GuiAl (29 Ago 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Google trends en los ultimos 12 meses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero, en principio, ¿no se trata de lenguajes orientados a distintos tipos de proyectos?

GuiAl Ingeniería


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2018)

Felicidades a todos los githubbers, Python supera a C++ este mes (nuevamente, esto depende muchísimo de la métrica que se use, así que que nadie se sulfure):


> *TIOBE Index for September 2018
> 
> September Headline: Python enters the TIOBE index top 3 for the first time*
> 
> ...


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (5 Sep 2018)

El latín 

el griego definitivamente no me gusta 





Buenas tardes y tal


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Sep 2018)

[youtube]FClfRuMLs2M[/youtube]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (23 Oct 2018)

> *TIOBE Index for October 2018
> 
> October Headline: Swift is knocking at the door of the TIOBE index top 10*
> 
> ...



+10 caracteres


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2018)

> *TIOBE Index for November 2018*
> 
> November Headline: the programming language of 2018 will be one of the top languages
> 
> ...


----------



## cucerulo (8 Nov 2018)

Esta semana pasada estaba viendo un lenguaje como Rust y me preguntaba qué sentido tendrán todos estos lenguajes tipo Rust, Go, Haskell... hacen lo mismo que otros con pocas variaciones, tienen un número mínimo de usuarios, mucha menos documentación, librerías, ¿qué interés pueden tener para que alguien empiece a desarrollar con riesgo de que "pasen de moda" y los abandonen? ¿Hay "burbuja de lenguajes de programación"?


----------



## digipl (8 Nov 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> Esta semana pasada estaba viendo un lenguaje como Rust y me preguntaba qué sentido tendrán todos estos lenguajes tipo Rust, Go, Haskell... hacen lo mismo que otros con pocas variaciones, tienen un número mínimo de usuarios, mucha menos documentación, librerías, ¿qué interés pueden tener para que alguien empiece a desarrollar con riesgo de que "pasen de moda" y los abandonen? ¿Hay "burbuja de lenguajes de programación"?



Mal ejemplo has elegido.

Rust es un lenguaje muy interesante porque es de los pocos que intentan conjugar velocidad con seguridad evitando fallos de segmentación o problemas en programas multihilos que son una pesadilla en lenguajes como C++. 

Aunque no es un lenguaje muy usado (sigue siendo extremadamente joven) ya son unos cuantos los programas críticos que están siendo portados a Rust y mucho más los que se están planteando hacerlo. Cuenta, además, con el apoyo de Mozilla lo que implica una base bastante importante de desarrolladores.

De hecho las mejoras de las últimas versiones de Firefox, evidentes para cualquiera que use este navegador, se debe a la integración de partes del nuevo motor Servo escrito en Rust que permite aumentar tanto la velocidad, por la optimización del código y el aumento del paralelismo, como su seguridad.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Mal ejemplo has elegido.
> 
> Rust es un lenguaje muy interesante porque es de los pocos que intentan conjugar velocidad con seguridad evitando fallos de segmentación o problemas en programas multihilos que son una pesadilla en lenguajes como C++.
> 
> ...



Como programador de C++, tengo que decir que en los sectores en los que trabajo (supercomputación, gpgpu, visualización científica), el Rust no lo toca nadie pero que ni con un palo.

En parte, supongo que es por la falta de librerías (BLAS, LAPACK, CUDA, Thurst, OpenCL, OpenGL, Vulkan, Boost, etc - y que conste que estoy casi seguro de que muchas de las que nombro deberían de estar implementadas también en Rust, pero parte del problema podría ser que las librerías crecen más rápido de lo que los programadores de Rust pueden llegar a implementar - sencillamente, porque no hay suficientes). ¿Acaso no es posible hacer compilación entre Rust y librerías de C++, como es el caso entre C y Fortran, por ejemplo?

En parte, supongo que también influye que realmente no hace nada que un _buen_  programador de C++ no pueda hacer tan bien o incluso mejor -y como todos los programadores de C++ (así como los de C) se consideran la Master Race de la programación, pues más de lo mismo (un problema cultural, vamos). Además, muchos de los defectos de C++ han sido tratados (que no necesariamente resueltos, ojo!) de C++11 en adelante, así que menos razón aún para cambiarse (por ejemplo, la gente que conozco que trabajan en switching de baja latencia para empresas financieras están igual).

Los únicos que he conocido que utilicen y promueven Rust es gente que trabaja en el sector de JAFBWJADFE (_Just Another Fucking Database with Just Another Fucking Front End_, es decir, páginas web y tal). Por cierto, que los fans de Rust tienen fama de ser unos fanbois y tocapelotas de cuidado, lo que tiende a repeler a los programadores de C++. Curiosamente, parece que lo de Firefox es el único caso de éxito de Rust, a pesar de que estoy seguro de que debería de haber otros ya. En el artículo de wikipedia vienen más, pero la verdad es que me resultan todos desconocidos.

Así que ahí estamos, al menos por ahora. Hace unos meses publicaro un artículo al respecto de Rust, y entre los comentarios había alguno bastante bueno explicando por qué la migración de C++ a Rust ni está, ni se la espera. Supongo que es un poco como Fortran, que pasan años y años, todo el mundo lo putea... pero ahí sigue.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2018)

Pr. Moriarty dijo:


> Lo malo que tiene es que es un idioma desarrollado por super-frikis ultra-inteligentes para super-frikis ultra-inteligentes.
> 
> Programarlo requiere un esfuerzo mental de la pera limonera, bastante superior a C++
> 
> De ahí que fuera de esos ambientes ultra-frikis poco gancho va a tener y será siempre un lenguaje muy minoritario



Ya te digo, no hay más que ver el nivelón de los proyectos hechos en Rust:


> Web browser oriented:
> 
> Firefox[48]
> Servo – Mozilla's parallel web browser engine[49] developed in collaboration with Samsung[50]
> ...



La créme de la créme, hoygan.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Nov 2018)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> En parte, supongo que también influye que realmente no hace nada que un _buen_  programador de C++ no pueda hacer tan bien o incluso mejor



C++ no hace nada que un buen programador de ensamblador no pueda hacer


----------



## cucerulo (9 Nov 2018)

Ya que hablábais de los problemas de C++ con multihilo, hoy los de Packt permiten conseguir gratis el libro "Mastering C++ Multithreading" en PDF, por si a alguno os interesa echarle una ojeada:

Free Learning - Free Programming eBooks from Packt


----------



## Nakex20 (9 Nov 2018)

Logo .

y antes de él MSX Basic .


----------



## hartman2 (9 Nov 2018)

me gusta mucho html, css y javascript.
de los demas ni puta idea.


----------



## smartgift (9 Nov 2018)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## elepwr (11 Nov 2018)

Parece que ultimamente se está tirando cada vez más por javascript.

Incluso consultoras charcuteras que toda la vida han estado con java están empezando a sacar cosas con Angular y React, aunque siempre les queda la gente de java para mantener las cosas antiguas.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (11 Nov 2018)

No eres programador de verdad si en la encuesta no pones Cobol


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Nov 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> C++ no hace nada que un buen programador de ensamblador no pueda hacer



A bombaibé
A bombaibé.
Los que "controlan" 
programan en C

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Nov 2018)

elepwr dijo:


> Parece que ultimamente se está tirando cada vez más por javascript.
> 
> Incluso consultoras charcuteras que toda la vida han estado con java están empezando a sacar cosas con Angular y React, aunque siempre les queda la gente de java para mantener las cosas antiguas.



Las consultoras españolas siempre llevan un retraso importante.... React y Angular pierden fuelle por ahí afuera... hay otros en liza como Vue


----------



## ProfePaco (11 Nov 2018)

Os pongo una noticia por si alguien le interesa.

Embarcadero RAD Studio, Delphi, ahora es gratuito si ganas menos de 5000 dólares al año.

No me dan comisión, porque es gratis.

Por si alguien no lo sabe, permite hacer, con un mismo código, aplicaciones para Windows, OSX, Android e iOS.

Es lo que yo uso.


----------



## Mauito (11 Nov 2018)

A ver ,pillando sitio .Me manejo algo con html y css.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Nov 2018)

Polux dijo:


> Las consultoras españolas siempre llevan un retraso importante.... React y Angular pierden fuelle por ahí afuera... hay otros en liza como Vue



Entornos para retrasaditos...

Los "pata negra" BCPL y, después, C...

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## meow (11 Nov 2018)

R. Porque sé usarlo, más que nada.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2018 at 20:19 ----------




elepwr dijo:


> Parece que ultimamente se está tirando cada vez más por javascript.
> 
> Incluso consultoras charcuteras que toda la vida han estado con java están empezando a sacar cosas con Angular y React, aunque siempre les queda la gente de java para mantener las cosas antiguas.



Tres meses aguanté en una consultoría. Sus tendencias me las paso por los cojones; cosas de preferir pasar hambre antes que trabajar para palilleros de mierda. (En realidad me cambié de sector con tal de no pisar una :XX.


----------



## digipl (11 Nov 2018)




----------



## davitin (11 Nov 2018)

Ensamblador.


----------



## vacutator (11 Nov 2018)

hartman2 dijo:


> me gusta mucho html, css y javascript.
> de los demas ni puta idea.



Html y css de lenguajes de programación tienen lo que este foro tiene de seriedad... ...

O sea nada


----------



## DraghiEmpire (11 Nov 2018)

Y el Easy lenguage de tradestation donde esta? AFL? Ninjascript?
Haces lo que NO da dinero


----------



## burburankia (13 Nov 2018)

Buscando fondos para lanzar al mercado una herramienta social

¡Amigas y amigos usuarios que sois programadores!
En el enlace superior está mi mensaje publicado en este foro, de hoy mismo, puede que sea un proyecto de tu interés.

Saludos


PD: El link superior contiene mi mensaje:

Estimadas amigas y amigos,

Me es muy emocionante y excitante, colgar mi mensaje en un foro lleno de enterados y también de fracasados, unos con más ideas y otros con más ingresos fijos. No todos tenemos la misma estrella.

El motivo de mi mensaje, no es machacar a los usuarios que vengan a ponerme a parir con sus chorradas. El motivo es obtener fondos para poner en marcha la creación de una página web y aplicación smartphone que junta los siguientes tres conceptos:
El proyecto se llama NOMNOB.

Nomnob será la página web y aplicación mundial que desbancará a las más importantes herramientas sociales para encontrar pareja y citas, agregando un valor extra: el anuncio de empleo por terceros, y otro valor extra: la completa gratuitividad.

Yo soy el Ceo de este proyecto, y necesito programadores socios, ó socios inversores, es el problema que me preocupa ahora mismo. Luego la publicidad. Pimero necesito informáticos competentes.

Ya sé lo que diréis, hay cien mil páginas así. Yo no soy las cien mil páginas, ni me interesa oir chorradas de nadie.

Todos los interesados en participar en este proyecto, y en confiar en mi dirección, pueden contactarme, todas las opiniones, consejos y demás son siempre bien recibidas, lo que no tolero es el daño gratuito que es el que arruina a muchos emprendedores, el oir tantas tonterías.

Gracias

theindependentbroker.blogspot.com
info.theindependentbroker@gmail.com

Edad 32. Balear.
Graduado en comunicación, marketing y relaciones públicas.
Graduado en inglés como segunda lengua.
Máster en docencia.
Emprendedor y creativo buscando programadores y socios.


----------



## vacutator (13 Nov 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Y el Easy lenguage de tradestation donde esta? AFL? Ninjascript?
> Haces lo que NO da dinero



Para el tradestation es mejor programar lo "gordo" en C++ mediante una dll


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Dic 2018)

Vaya, parecía que íbamos a animar el hilo con una flame war de que si Rust sí o Rust no, pero al final no lo hicimos!








> *December Headline: What about Visual Basic?*
> 
> Microsoft's Visual Basic. NET is currently at position 5 of the TIOBE index with an all time high. This is very surprising. Professional software developers don't think much of Visual Basic. It is considered a toy language meant for people who start to learn programming. This is true, but it can't be denied that there are many programs and applications written in Visual Basic, also in the professional domain. Many dedicated office applications for small and medium enterprises have been developed with this programming language because of its rapid prototyping and because it is easy to pick up. Microsoft is slowly saying goodbye to Visual Basic by stopping the co-evolution strategy with C#. So I think the current popularity of Visual Basic will sooner or later go into decline again.
> 
> ...


----------



## klingsor (5 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ensamblador.



¿Dominas ensamblador?

Donde está tu garita para ir a prenderla llume.

Utis, que esto no es Guardería, perdón.

K.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Dic 2018)

Perl lo manejé mucho tiempo. Si tu problema es una regex o manipular archivos o texto (durante un tiempo fui administrador de sistemas), era lo mejor.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Ene 2019)

> *TIOBE Index for January 2019*
> 
> January Headline: Python is TIOBE's programming language of the year 2018!
> The Python programming language has won the title "programming language of the year"! Python has received this title because it has gained most ranking points in 2018 if compared to all other languages. The Python language has won 3.62%, followed by Visual Basic .NET and Java. Python has now definitely become part of the big programming languages. For almost 20 years, C, C++ and Java are consistently in the top 3, far ahead of the rest of the pack. Python is joining these 3 languages now. It is the most frequently taught first language at universities nowadays, it is number one in the statistical domain, number one in AI programming, number one in scripting and number one in writing system tests. Besides this, Python is also leading in web programming and scientific computing (just to name some other domains). In summary, Python is everywhere.
> ...


----------



## elepwr (8 Ene 2019)

Cada mes sigue Java ahi arriba y cada mes lo entiendo menos aún.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (11 Ene 2019)

elepwr dijo:


> Cada mes sigue Java ahi arriba y cada mes lo entiendo menos aún.


----------



## Henry Rearden (13 Ene 2019)

He votado por Fortran.

Lo aprendí en la carrera, lo usé en mi doctorado y siempre tendrá un hueco en mi corazón.


----------



## fogbugz (14 Ene 2019)

Cualquier Lisp.

O cualquier ML. F# está muy bien.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Feb 2019)

> *TIOBE Index for February 2019*
> 
> February Headline: Groovy re-enters the TIOBE index top 20
> 
> ...


----------



## Saco de papas (16 Feb 2019)

Javascript, antes as2/3.

En su defecto Java es lo más parecido a estos dos últimos. C lo odio, es súper jodido.


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

Alguien programa en perl? Creo que soy el único español al que le mola.


----------



## OvEr0n (17 Feb 2019)

Directorio de nuncafollers de burbuja.info.


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Directorio de nuncafollers de burbuja.info.



Si vieras a una Informática tu tampoco querrías.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2019)

Meerkat dijo:


> Si vieras a una Informática tu tampoco querrías.



Qué hijo puta.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

¿Matlab que lenguaje utiliza?


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> ¿Matlab que lenguaje utiliza?



Uno propio, pero creo que permite exportar a C y me imagino que a otros lenguajes. Yo no usé matlab en la carrera y ni me acuerdo lo que usé. 

Para estas cosas se usan lenguajes específicos que simplifican las tareas comunes para ese 'dominio' como definir matrices, sacar el resultado a un gráfico, etc. 

Para estadística se usa R.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

Es el lenguaje M el que utiliza, pero pensaba que era una combinación de otros.

Matlab es potentísimo, en especial la herramienta Simulink para temas de control. Brutal, no tiene competencia.


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es el lenguaje M el que utiliza, pero pensaba que era una combinación de otros.
> 
> Matlab es potentísimo, en especial la herramienta Simulink para temas de control. Brutal, no tiene competencia.



¿A que control te refieres?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

Control de sistemas. Yo lo utilizo para control de sistemas hidráulicos específicamente. Ya sabéis, realimentación, controlador PID etc


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

Los picateclas programan a un nivel mas bajo, sobretodo los que se dedican a temas de data mining, redes neuronales y demás. Son simples conserjes de mantenimiento de datos.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2019)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Es el lenguaje M el que utiliza, pero pensaba que era una combinación de otros.
> 
> Matlab es potentísimo, en especial la herramienta Simulink para temas de control. Brutal, no tiene competencia.



Sí es la polla con cebolla, y no es caro.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

Yo lo tengo gratis descargado de cuando estaba en la uni.


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

No me horroriza, usamos muchos lenguajes, cada dia mas y mas distintos y hasta a veces hacemos los nuestros propios, y cada vez es mas habitual que alguien se haga un DSL. Yo me los tengo que hacer.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Feb 2019)

¿Que ventajas tiene pagar por una versión doméstica si el programa que tengo en el portatil lo tengo de cuando me lo descargué de la plataforma de software libre de la UPM el año pasado?


----------



## Meerkat (17 Feb 2019)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Los picateclas programan a un nivel mas bajo, sobretodo los que se dedican a temas de data mining, redes neuronales y demás. Son simples conserjes de mantenimiento de datos.



Vaya empanada que tienes.



jam dijo:


> Sí es la polla con cebolla, y no es caro.



¿Y como interactua con el mundo? ¿Conectais sensores y actuadores a través de USB por ejemplo? Eso lo podeis exportar para meterlo en un micro

Nosotros hacemos cosas de esas, pero con micros y con linux embedded tambien, no se si aplica el matlab para algo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 Mar 2019)

> TIOBE Index for March 2019
> *March Headline: Powershell enters the TIOBE index top 50*
> 
> There are hardly any interesting changes in the TIOBE index this month. We had to use our magnifying glass to spot some news, i.e. that Powershell entered the TIOBE index top 50. The Powershell scripting language is more than 12 years old and it has been in the top 50 before. Powershell is typically used for basic scripting. Until recently it was only available for Windows but Microsoft used its .NET Core platform to create Powershell Core. This version is open source and runs on all major platforms. This might be the reason why Powershell is getting more popular again.
> ...


----------



## Abrojo (7 Mar 2019)

Matlab tiene su versión de código abierto (obviamente sin esas toolboxes) en Octave, pero creo que sigue siendo superior el primero. Python con Numpy y/o Scipy y con Matplotlib suple perfectamente las capacidades de Matlab para muchas aplicaciones en ciencia. No sé si tiene tanto predicamento en control de sistemas, pero es un lenguaje vivo donde hay muchísimas librerías creadas para tareas específicas.

Bilba, en tu gremio no usais LabView?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Mar 2019)

LabVIEW ni idea, me suena scilab, que es la versión abierta de MATLAB.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Mar 2019)

En serio?? Joder qué os enseñan a los camineros...

para control de sistemas hidráulicos seguramente que Labview sirva la mar de bien. No compilas código, no haces scripts, simplemente creas diagramas de flujo de datos y a la vez la GUI. Es otro mundo. Échale un vistazo y sorpréndete.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Abr 2019)

> *TIOBE Index for April 2019*
> 
> April Headline: Programming Language C++ is doing well in the TIOBE Index
> This month C++ is back at position 3, swapping places with Python. This is certainly not because Python is in decline: Python is scoring all time highs almost every month. It is just that C++ is also getting more and more popular. C++ is still far away from its popularity in the beginning of this century when it had a market share of more than 15%. The complexity and the delay of releasing the new language definition C++0x pulled the language back at that time. That new language standard, eventually named C++11 after its release in 2011, has made the language much simpler, safer and more expressive at the same time. It took some extra years before the C++11 standard was adopted because the community had to wait for proper compiler support. But now that the C++11, C++14 and C++17 standards are supported by the most important C++ compilers, i.e. Gcc, Clang and Visual Studio, the popularity of C++ is reviving.


----------



## Neofito (9 Abr 2019)

LLevo tiempo programando en Java y Javascript, y algo de PHP, pero ultimamente me estoy metiendo en temas de analisis de datos y me está gustando bastante Python.


----------



## Neofito (9 Abr 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> En serio?? Joder qué os enseñan a los camineros...
> 
> para control de sistemas hidráulicos seguramente que Labview sirva la mar de bien. No compilas código, no haces scripts, simplemente creas diagramas de flujo de datos y a la vez la GUI. Es otro mundo. Échale un vistazo y sorpréndete.



En mi primer trabajo utilizabamos LabView para temas de automatización industrial, sobre todo con ImaqVision para visión artificial.
Es simple y facilito, pero nunca llegué a adaptarme a ese tipo de programación sin prácticamente escribir nada, jeje.


----------



## Bill Gates (9 Abr 2019)

Hay lenguajes muy curiosos. En el lenguaje del Zillions of Games (_Zillions rule language_) que está basado en Lisp, pones las reglas del juego y automáticamente su inteligencia artificial ya sabe jugar a ese juego. Y tiene una ampliación basada en Forth. Lo nunca visto desde el Turbo Prolog:

Zillions of Games - Wikipedia

Por ejemplo, con esto ya sabe jugar al 3 en raya:


(define add-to-empty ((verify empty?) add))

(game
(title "Tic-Tac-Toe")
(description "...")
(history "...")
(strategy "...")
(players X O)
(turn-order X O)
(board
(image "images\TicTacToe\TTTbrd.bmp")
(grid
(start-rectangle 16 16 112 112) ; top-left position
(dimensions ;3x3
("top-/middle-/bottom-" (0 112)) ; rows
("left/middle/right" (112 0))) ; columns
(directions (n -1 0) (e 0 1) (nw -1 -1) (ne -1 1))
)
)
(piece
(name man)
(help "Man: drops on any empty square")
(image X "images\TicTacToe\TTTX.bmp"
O "images\TicTacToe\TTTO.bmp")
(drops (add-to-empty))
)
(board-setup
(X (man off 5))
(O (man off 5))
)

(draw-condition (X O) stalemated)
(win-condition (X O)
(or (relative-config man n man n man)
(relative-config man e man e man)
(relative-config man ne man ne man)
(relative-config man nw man nw man)
)
)
)


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (7 May 2019)

> *TIOBE Index for May 2019*
> 
> May Headline: Statistical language R falls out of the TIOBE index top 20
> 
> After having been in the top 20 for about 3 years, statistical language R dropped out this month. This is quite surprising because the field of statistical programming is still booming, especially thanks to the popularity of data mining and artificial intelligence. It seems that there is a consolidation going on in the statistical programming market. Python has become the big winner. A possible reason for this is that statistical programming is finding its way from university to industry nowadays and Python is more accepted by the industry.



Pues eso, que parece que R cae, para darle paso a Python. Una pena para los que odiamos Python, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## CaCO3 (10 May 2019)

¿Y cuáles son las razones por las que odias Python? A mí me parece un lengauje con una sintaxis cojonuda y un modelo de objetos excelente.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (10 Jun 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son las razones por las que odias Python? A mí me parece un lengauje con una sintaxis cojonuda y un modelo de objetos excelente.



Bueno, yo diría que esuna combinación de diversos factores, unos objetivos y otros subjetivos. Que podría resumir en que, sencillamente, es que es una puta mierda... 

Bueno, ahora en serio - la actualización de Junio del índice TIOBE: Python sigue arrasando en esta métrica, principalmente por su prevalencia en github y en como se "programa" hoy en día (te descargas algo de github, cambias cosas copypasteando de stack overflow, y cuando más o menos funciona, lo subes a github como si lo hubieras escrito todo tú):







> *TIOBE Index for June 2019*
> 
> June Headline: Python continues to soar in the TIOBE index
> 
> ...


----------



## rayban00 (10 Jun 2019)

Yo odiaba java, con toda mi alma.

Ahora lo amo, y quiero certificarme. Creo que con java comprendes el paradigma de la POO y cualquier otro lenguaje que te pongan, como Kotlin, te lo pasas por el forro.


----------



## Paul Walker (10 Jun 2019)

Yo programo en binario con tarjetas perforadas, y cuando me siento modernillo uso ensamblador...

Ya enserio, mi lenguaje favorito siempre será Basic, aunque ahora mismo uso un derivado de C++ en un Engine. 

Nunca voy a olvidar las alegrías que me dió el Vb6 hace 15 años o más.


----------



## CobraSensei (10 Jun 2019)

Que opinais de XAMARIN?¿?

Yo sobre todo python... por el trabajo... aunque R me parece tmabien un buen ecosistema para tema datos y hasta para web con los paquetes de Rstudio... pero solo eos... dato... pyuthon puedes hacer de todo...

Empece con ruby.. y xamarin, como toda esta mierda la hago por hobby, pues lo vi y me llamo la atencion parece "facil"...

Pero vamos... yo uso python para datos y me gustaria aprender algo de c++ para darle potencia... antes o dps le dare a hacer cosas en arcgis a topa


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2019)

COBOL.

Taluec.


----------



## LurkerIII (10 Jun 2019)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Bueno, yo diría que esuna combinación de diversos factores, unos objetivos y otros subjetivos. Que podría resumir en que, sencillamente, es que es una puta mierda...



Cuando yo empecé con esto de programar se animaba a usar Perl y Java. Perl porque era la hostia en cuanto a "terse", y Java porque era OO puro, y OO era la religión dominante. Me encontré con Python y al poco tiempo ya te dabas cuenta de que era superior a Perl y Java en casi todo (excepto velocidad). Todo el mundo seguía "informándote" de que Perl y Java eran la hostia, que eso de Python era un puto juguete.

Mientras tanto era siempre yo el que solucionaba el problema, más rápido y con código más limpio. Me tenía que preocupar menos del código y más del "problema->solución". Después los demás se dedicaban a acortar líneas de código unos, y a afeitar milisegundos los otros, cuando mi código ya llevaba días o semanas en producción.

Siempre ha habido haters para todos los lenguajes. Pero pocos haters he visto con menos base que los haters de Python. De lo que más se repite es lo de los brackets, estupidez donde las haya. Otro que tal baila es lo del tipado dinámico, y alguno hasta te dice que Python no tiene tipado o que es débil, con lo cuál ya ves que el que te habla es un ignorante.

Hay lenguajes mejores que Python, pero en cuanto a productividad no tiene rival.


----------



## Kluster (10 Jun 2019)

El Basic del spectrum manda, betillas.


----------



## Espectrum (10 Jun 2019)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> C#. El LINQ y el Intellisense que tiene el Visual Studio lo hacen (en mi opinion) incomparable.
> 
> Ahora estoy programando una app Android en Java sobre Eclipse y es un dolor. Sin ninguna duda C# es mi opcion





brotes_verdes dijo:


> C#. El LINQ y el Intellisense que tiene el Visual Studio lo hacen (en mi opinion) incomparable.
> 
> Ahora estoy programando una app Android en Java sobre Eclipse y es un dolor. Sin ninguna duda C# es mi opcion



Opino Igual.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2019)

Eso también se puede hacer en COBOL.


----------



## CobraSensei (10 Jun 2019)

tu crees? en todas las vacantes que veo piden R y python... cuando no directamente python


----------



## CobraSensei (10 Jun 2019)

En el ranking tiobe R cae en picado


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Jun 2019)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


>



Vaya gráfica rara respecto al C. 

Hay una serie (limitada) de cosas que se hacen con C y nadie se plantea seriamente usar otra cosa. Si hay un lenguaje en el que modas o nuevas tecnologías tengan poca influencia es precisamente C. Por eso no se entienden esos bandazos como entre 2016 y 2018. Su campo de aplicación y su base de usuarios debería mantenerse estable durante mucho tiempo.

Por otro lado veo muchos chistes respecto al ensamblador y demás, pero también se sigue usando actualmente en ciertos ámbitos como el DSP o la programación de sistemas, aunque sea empotrado en C mediante inline o con intrinsics...


----------



## Gárgolo (10 Jun 2019)

EL COMUNISMO. Circulen, no me hagan corrillos...


----------



## alexxxmf (12 Jun 2019)

Supongo que habras usado Apollo de la manera tipica, para mandarle las queries mutations al backend. Has probado a usarlo como remplazo de Rexux? Es una maravilla.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Ago 2019)

Ostras, que no actualicé el hilo en Julio. Ahí va, aún no han sacado los datos del mes.



> *TIOBE Index for July 2019
> July Headline: Perl is one of the victims of Python's hype*
> Python's continuous rise in popularity comes at the expense of the decline of popularity of other programming languages. One of these programming languages is R, but Perl has been beaten even more. Perl is currently at position 19 of the TIOBE index, which is an all-time low for Perl. Note that Perl was at position #3 in 2005 with a rating of more than 10%. The unconventional syntax of Perl and its unclear future (Perl 5 versus Perl 6) harmed the language a lot. Perl 6 has entered the top 100 at position #93 this month, but this is probably too late to become a major player again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Ago 2019)

Gran hilo.

Arriba gran hilo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (21 Ago 2019)

La actualización de Agosto, que si lo dejo un poco más, nos da Septiembre!


> *TIOBE Index for August 2019
> August Headline: Silly season in the programming language world*
> Nothing much has changed during July in the TIOBE index. In the top 10 only Objective-C and SQL have swapped positions. We need a magnifying glass to see some other noteworthy changes: Rust went from #33 to #28, TypeScript from #41 to #35 and Julia from #50 to #39. It is also interesting to note that Kotlin doesn't seem to come closer to the top 20. This month it even lost 2 positions: from #43 to #45.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kabraloka (21 Ago 2019)

basic


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ago 2019)

COBOL. de to la puta vida de dios. Un buen programa en COBOL y no falla en la vida. Y bien delimitadita cada section... asi daba gusto...


----------



## audienorris1899 (21 Ago 2019)

MK Ultra.


----------



## Desencantado (21 Ago 2019)

PHP? España es más de HDLGP


----------



## dcisneros (21 Ago 2019)

Alguien se acuerda del LOGO y su tortuga?


----------



## luisito2 (21 Ago 2019)

dcisneros dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda del LOGO y su tortuga?



LOGO es una variante 'didáctica' de Lisp, que extrañamente no aparece ni en la encuesta ni en el gráfico. Creo que el Lisp más usado hoy en día es Clojure. 

Me parece extraña esta ausencia de Lisp por la actual moda de la 'inteligencia artificial', el 'reconocimiento visual automático' y este tipo de cosas. La 'inteligencia artificial' quizás podría ser abordable en Lisp, pero con seguridad no es abordable en ninguno de los lenguajes que aparecen en la lista.


----------



## Registrador (21 Ago 2019)

@luisito2 tirando otra vez de wikipedia y haciendo el ridículo, one more time.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Sep 2019)

Ostras, que con las tonterías casi me da Octubre sin actualizar el hilo con los datos de Septiembre...



> *TIOBE Index for September 2019*
> *September Headline: PHP is struggling to keep its top 10 position*
> 
> PHP has been in the TIOBE index top 10 since the start of the index in 2001. It was even TIOBE's programming of the year in 2004. Till the end of 2009 everything went fine, but soon after that PHP was going downhill from 10% to 5% market share in 2 years' time. In 2014 it halved again to 2.5%. So what happened to PHP? From its start PHP was the Visual Basic for web design: easy to learn, easy to deploy, but mainly used by web designers with a limited software engineering background. The downside of PHP's simplicity was that it was relatively easy to shoot security holes in it. PHP has been struggling with this for a long time. In 2014 PHP's biggest supporter Facebook launched Hack as an alternative for PHP because it was not scalable. And after that, JavaScript, TypeScript and Python became the linguas franca for web development. So the question is how PHP is going to survive in this jungle? Let's see happens.
> ...


----------



## reconvertido (18 Sep 2019)

Tcl/TK.

Es todo lo que Java prometió y nunca fue.
Y está en activo desde 1984 (o así).

Python le vampirizó las librerías gráficas (TK) con su Tkinter (o como se llame en la basura que es Python).

Es un poco peculiar con las fórmulas matemáticas, pero nada más.

¿Queréis POO DE VERDAD?
Probadlo.
Hay un antes y un después.


----------



## CaCO3 (18 Sep 2019)

¿A qué se debe el repunte de Python? ¿A que se usa cada vez en el análisis de datos?


----------



## LurkerIII (19 Sep 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe el repunte de Python? ¿A que se usa cada vez en el análisis de datos?



Python es tan fáciil, y sobre todo tan rápido de implementar, que se come allí donde entra.

El análisis de datos era campo exclusivo de R, y aún ahora tiene clara ventaja sobre Python. Sin embargo, la velocidad de desarrollo de nuevas librerías es tan superior que cuando te das cuenta ya tienes todas las necesarias para competir. Un día no tienes nada, y al día siguiente tienes Pandas, Jupyter, Matplotlib y todas las librerías de AI listas para producción.

Las desventajas de Python, ser lento, no tener tipado obligatorio o ser interpretado, carecen de importancia.


----------



## Registrador (19 Sep 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe el repunte de Python? ¿A que se usa cada vez en el análisis de datos?



De los grandes lenguajes de programacion, python es de lejos el mas facil de escribir y sobre todo de leer y relativamente facil de aprender. Eso esta haciendo que miles de oficinistas (no programadores) lo esten utilizando para automatizar partes de su trabajo. Gente por ejemplo que tiene que meter datos en hojas de excel, scrapear paginas web, crear archivos... y para ello esta utilizando python.

El aumento del uso de Pyhton no viene de los programadores si no fundamentalmente de no programadores que lo utilizan para automatizar su trabajo. El hecho que haya librerias para casi todo ayuda bastante tambien. Bueno y por supuesto hablo de paises desarrollados, en Hispanistan la gente sigue programando con Java y .net y cosas asi. Por supuesto, vente a contarle tu a la charo del BBVA que puede automatizar el 80% utilizando Python y a ver que cara te pone...

Y cambiando de tema, parece que la gente se esta dando cuenta que react es un timo de dimensiones gigantesca:


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Sep 2019)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Las desventajas de Python, ser lento,* no tener tipado obligatorio *o ser interpretado, carecen de importancia.



No entiendo muy bien esa afirmación, ni que se tome como una desventaja. Python es de tipado dinámico, pero fuerte: si intentas sumar un número y una cadena te escupirá un error. Si el tipado estático te mola porque permite hacer comprobación estática de tipos, Python soporta de la versión 3.5 las anotaciones de tipos.

En cuanto a la interpretación, Python genera bytecode la primera vez que se ejecuta.

Indudablemente sí que es lento.


----------



## LurkerIII (20 Sep 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien esa afirmación, ni que se tome como una desventaja. Python es de tipado dinámico, pero fuerte: si intentas sumar un número y una cadena te escupirá un error. Si el tipado estático te mola porque permite hacer comprobación estática de tipos, Python soporta de la versión 3.5 las anotaciones de tipos.
> 
> En cuanto a la interpretación, Python genera bytecode la primera vez que se ejecuta.
> 
> Indudablemente sí que es lento.



A mí me gusta que el tipado sea opcional en proyectos pequeños, pero es más difícil coordinar equipos medianos y se cuelan bugs muy difíciles de detectar. Ya he visto más de un repo con múltiples autores, algunos de los cuales ya se habían ido de la empresa, con muy poca documentación y sin tipado, y te puedo asegurar que da problemas. Además, aunque no puedes sumar un número y una cadena, sí que hay muchos objetos que por ejemplo son iterables y te puedes comer un bug horrible si piensas que estás iterando una lista o un generador y has pasado una cadena (que también es iterable). O por ejemplo en el tipo devuelto: ya he visto métodos devolviendo una lista en varios exit points pero tener un "return string" que alguien ha colado por error. Te comes un bug que sólo se produce en ciertas condiciones con pinta de ser aleatorio y cuyo traceback apunta a otro lugar, que en otro lenguaje te detecta el propio IDE mientras escribes.

Para mí el problema de mypy es que, al ser opcional, y al ser Python tan proclive al desarrollo rápido, la gente acaba no anotando porque parece una pérdida de tiempo. Un poco al estilo del indentado opcional, que teóricamente se recomienda para C, Javascript, R, Perl... pero al final ves toneladas de mierda no indentada o con diferentes estilos dentro del mismo repo. En Python el indentado es obligatorio, y desde el minuto 1 tienes que hacerlo bien.

Para mí el problema de la interpretación es que es muy difícil distribuir un programa de python a un público no profesional, y los .pyc no son distribuibles. Java, con todas sus limitaciones, sólo tienes que instalar la JRE y ya traga con todos los JAR que vengan, _grosso modo_. Pero intenta distribuir un programa gráfico escrito en Python con Qt, wx o OpenGL... ufff! Y eso que últimamente está la cosa mejor con py2exe y sus primos. A años luz de un lenguaje compilado en el que distribuyes un ejecutable y andando.

Yo soy defensor de python, pero no soy un fanático. Hay que aceptar que tiene sus carencias y puntos mejorables. Lo bonito es tomar las cosas buenas de otros lenguajes e incorporarlas, y no dedicarse al "holier than thou" que tanto se estila en el mundillo.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Oct 2019)

...sin novedad en el frente:


> *TIOBE Index for October 2019*
> 
> *October Headline: Top 8 of the TIOBE index quite stable for the last 15 years*
> 
> ...


----------



## al loro (9 Oct 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe el repunte de Python? ¿A que se usa cada vez en el análisis de datos?



En programas de ingeniería como en el caso de Dynamo (programación para Revit y otros), se puede emplear scripts de phyton directamente sin usar Dynamo que es lo que llaman ahora de "programación visual" y esquemática.
De hecho, yo aprendí la API de Autodesk AutoCAD y la API para Civil 3D, haciendo plug-ins (pequeños programitas o módulos insertables) con librerías en Visual Studio con C# y ahora con los scripts de phyton también se pueden hacer rutinas.


----------



## apatrida (9 Oct 2019)

C++, es el único criterio que pongo al buscar trabajo. Además, estoy un poco viejuno para para otras maricadas de lenguajes.


----------



## amenhotep (9 Oct 2019)

Joder cuanto Chuck Norris prefiriendo C/C++ y no ha compilado ni una sola línea de código en su vida ni se las ha visto con el villano Malloc.


----------



## LurkerIII (9 Oct 2019)

apatrida dijo:


> C++, es el único criterio que pongo al buscar trabajo. Además, estoy un poco viejuno para para otras maricadas de lenguajes.



Modestamente, si ya controlas C++ y no te interesas como mínimo por Rust, lo estás haciendo mal.


----------



## apatrida (9 Oct 2019)

Le echaré un vistazo al Rust. Me interesan los lenguajes que aprovechan al máximo los recursos de hardware, y los lenguajes de scripting para cosas accesorias.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (9 Oct 2019)

luisito2 dijo:


> LOGO es una variante 'didáctica' de Lisp, que extrañamente no aparece ni en la encuesta ni en el gráfico. Creo que el Lisp más usado hoy en día es Clojure.
> 
> Me parece extraña esta ausencia de Lisp por la actual moda de la 'inteligencia artificial', el 'reconocimiento visual automático' y este tipo de cosas. La 'inteligencia artificial' quizás podría ser abordable en Lisp, pero con seguridad no es abordable en ninguno de los lenguajes que aparecen en la lista.



¿Por qué los problemas de IA iban a ser abordables en un lenguaje como Lisp y no en otro como Python? Cualquier lenguaje turing completo tendrá las mismas capacidades para resolver problemas que otro lenguaje turing completo.

Otra cosa es la comodidad que ofrezca uno y otro ante un problema determinado. Pero una cosa es incomodidad y otra muy distinta es inabordable.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Oct 2019)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> C#. El LINQ y el Intellisense que tiene el Visual Studio lo hacen (en mi opinion) incomparable.



El intellisense de VS lo tiene cualquier IDE moderno (= de los últimos 15 años mínimo). Yo estuve un tiempo con java y cuando volví a C# echaba de menos alguna cosilla de Netbeans.

LINQ es otra cosa. Se suponía que Java iba a sacar algo parecido, pero no sé en qué quedó. En fin, un lenguaje muy revolucionario (?) en 1996, pero lleva 15 años a rastras de Microsoft.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Oct 2019)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien esa afirmación, ni que se tome como una desventaja. Python es de tipado dinámico, pero fuerte



Tipado dinámico en mi pueblo es sinónimo de tipado débil. Me parece que te confundes con el tipado Hindley-Milner (p. ej. Haskell, el "var" de C# o el "auto" de C++11), que es tipado fuerte (estático), pero automático; no hace falta declarar los tipos, porque los detecta automáticamente el compilador. No entiendo que aún se defienda el tipado dinámico existiendo Hindley-Milner desde hace 30 años.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Oct 2019)

Abrojo dijo:


> En serio?? Joder qué os enseñan a los camineros...
> 
> para control de sistemas hidráulicos seguramente que Labview sirva la mar de bien. No compilas código, no haces scripts, simplemente creas diagramas de flujo de datos y a la vez la GUI. Es otro mundo. Échale un vistazo y sorpréndete.



Madre mía, otra vez con el cuento de la vieja de que cualquiera puede programar arrastrando cajitas. Pues no, mira. Hay montones de inventos de estos y ninguno termina de despegar, por algo es. Labview ni con un palo (lo conocí en su día, sí).

Hace unos años, cuando cobraba una puta mierda, un corbatas me intentó fichar para un invento parecido orientado a desarrollo móvil. Me ofrecía buena pasta pero lo rechacé rápidamente porque no veía ninguna salida. No he vuelto a oír a hablar de esa mierda desde entonces. Y es que por mucho que cambies líneas de código por cajitas, la complejidad inherente de un problema no se va a esfumar. Y las líneas hay que leerlas y lo que quieras, pero son mucho más expresivas que una puta caja conectada a otras cajas. Diseñar algo mínimamente complejo con eso tiene que ser la muerte en vida.


----------



## anonimocobarde (9 Oct 2019)

Hostia, vaya reflote. Me han troliado.


----------



## Glokta (9 Oct 2019)

Yo aprendi con MATLAB, así que es al que estoy más acostumbrado. Por mal hábito lo prefiero a Python la verdad

Luego para hacer algo más serio pues C. De los que hay en la lista, también he tocado Perl y vaya tostón


----------



## qbit (9 Oct 2019)

¿Por qué has puesto C con C++ en vez de poner C++ con Java que pegan más por ser orientados a objetos? Te puede gustar C pero no C++ ni Java.

Y Ada en el mismo grupo que Pascal, siendo Ada concucrrente. Y Perl no le veo semejanzas con Pascal o Ada.

Vaya encuesta más mal hecha.


----------



## opilano (11 Oct 2019)

BASIC.


----------



## anonimocobarde (11 Oct 2019)

quehaydelomio dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los pobres programadores de Banksphere...



Eso, que nos lo digan. También lo he sufrido. Aunque de ahí sí que huí tan rápido como pude sin mirar atrás. Labview es la maravilla tecnológica del milenio a su lado.


----------



## Vanish (12 Oct 2019)

Pues ahora lo de programar con cajitas es trending topic en mi campo: diseño basado en modelos usando Matlab y generación automática de código.

Dices esa frase y a los CEO se les hace el culo pepsi-cola.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (12 Oct 2019)

Los que votan javascript merecen que les quiten las muelas con unos alicates una por una.


----------



## basura_inmunda (12 Oct 2019)

C# está en el top, esa clasificación la ha hecho alguien que no se dedica a la programación.


----------



## brent (12 Oct 2019)

Python


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 Oct 2019)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Los que votan javascript merecen que les quiten las muelas con unos alicates una por una.



Depende para que, javascript en web es una buena solucion, en otras areas, es una mierda, si


----------



## MIP (14 Oct 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> C# está en el top, esa clasificación la ha hecho alguien que no se dedica a la programación.



C# no está mal al estar combinado con el runtime de .net. 

Otra cosa es que no sea más que un refrito de las mejores ideas de Java y otros lenguajes es decir, no ha aportado nada novedoso a la historia de los lenguajes de programación que no existiera ya. 

Pero funcionar, funciona bastante bien, he tenido ocasión de comprobarlo en entornos de producción diversos y exigentes.


----------



## Tuttle (14 Oct 2019)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Los que votan javascript merecen que les quiten las muelas con unos alicates una por una.



Su destino es peor, es programar javascript el resto de sus días en la tierra.


----------



## Tuttle (14 Oct 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> C# está en el top, esa clasificación la ha hecho alguien que no se dedica a la programación.



Vete a decirlo a StackOverflow que funciona en .net con c#. Esos ni puñetera idea de programación...


----------



## Fmercury1980 (14 Oct 2019)

Java.

Eclipse es, literalmente, una maravilla.


----------



## OvEr0n (14 Oct 2019)

Doritron 2.0


----------



## JohnDoe (14 Oct 2019)

ravengangrel dijo:


> Madre mía, otra vez con el cuento de la vieja de que cualquiera puede programar arrastrando cajitas. Pues no, mira. Hay montones de inventos de estos y ninguno termina de despegar, por algo es. Labview ni con un palo (lo conocí en su día, sí).
> 
> Hace unos años, cuando cobraba una puta mierda, un corbatas me intentó fichar para un invento parecido orientado a desarrollo móvil. Me ofrecía buena pasta pero lo rechacé rápidamente porque no veía ninguna salida. No he vuelto a oír a hablar de esa mierda desde entonces. Y es que por mucho que cambies líneas de código por cajitas, la complejidad inherente de un problema no se va a esfumar. Y las líneas hay que leerlas y lo que quieras, pero son mucho más expresivas que una puta caja conectada a otras cajas. Diseñar algo mínimamente complejo con eso tiene que ser la muerte en vida.



Hombre, Simulink es eso y ya me dirás si "no ha terminado de despegar" 

Para control y lógica mejor líneas de código, cuando se trata de flujo de datos/señales las herramientas gráficas son una opción muy válida y usada en la industria.


----------



## basura_inmunda (14 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> C# no está mal al estar combinado con el runtime de .net.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no sea más que un refrito de las mejores ideas de Java y otros lenguajes es decir, no ha aportado nada novedoso a la historia de los lenguajes de programación que no existiera ya.
> 
> Pero funcionar, funciona bastante bien, he tenido ocasión de comprobarlo en entornos de producción diversos y exigentes.



C# no solo funciona bien si no que es el entorno más cómodo y diría profesional de desarrollar software.

La ideal de que se inspire, el entorno de trabajo que ha conseguido Microsoft es insuperable y cada vez va a más. Si tiene que llevarse con node, se lleva con node y con quién haga falta.


----------



## anonimocobarde (14 Oct 2019)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Hombre, Simulink es eso y ya me dirás si "no ha terminado de despegar"



No lo conocía. Con una búsqueda rápida en google no parece más popular que LabView (100cia pdm, sí). Pero a ver, que yo no niego que sean herramientas útiles con su nicho de mercado.

Lo que no aguanto son los imbéciles que te venden que con eso puede hacer aplicaciones complejas hasta un niño de 5 años.


----------



## Abrojo (16 Oct 2019)

Yo he trabajado con instrumentos de medición complejos programados en Labview. Trabajado, debugado y toqueteado.

Ahora National Instruments va a lanzar la nueva generacion de Labview, Labview Nxg, con el consiguiente problema de compatibilidades, perdida progresiva de soporte y tocará reaprender cosas. Veremos. Más de uno se tirará de los pelos.


----------



## dabrute (16 Oct 2019)

Preferir, según para que.

No hay una respuesta única.


----------



## no me creo nada (16 Oct 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Preferir, según para que.
> 
> No hay una respuesta única.



Esto es como cuando te preguntan tu color favorito. No hay ambivalencias ni ambigüedades, debes decir uno.


----------



## dabrute (16 Oct 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Esto es como cuando te preguntan tu color favorito. No hay ambivalencias ni ambigüedades, debes decir uno.



Joder que penosa la comparación.


----------



## no me creo nada (16 Oct 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Joder que penosa la comparación.



Qué poco sentido del humor tienes. 

Las ironías, parodias o dobles sentidos, no son lo tuyo.


----------



## Meerkat (20 Oct 2019)

Me gusta la orientación a objetos. Creo que sigue siendo insuperable para hacer software mantenible y testable, de calidad.

La elegancia de los patrones de diseño me pone palote. Disfruto sacando interfaces, composites, builders, decorators ... chain of responsability ...

Las excepciones son una maravilla para el tratamiento de errores. Crearte tus excepciones, encapsular las originales, escupir hacia arriba ... compara eso con el tratamiento de errores en C ... el horror.


----------



## lowfour (20 Oct 2019)

Así os va a los informáticos del foro... en Suecia es TODO JavaScript. Millones de curros ganando pastizales.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Nov 2019)

lowfour dijo:


> Así os va a los informáticos del foro... en Suecia es TODO JavaScript. Millones de curros ganando pastizales.



lowfour, como de costumbre: gracias por tu aportación, aunque sea escueta. Si puedes explayarte más al respecto (si te sobra el tiempo para ello, esto es), yo te lo agradecería. Dejo la actualización de Noviembre del índice TIOBE:








> *TIOBE Index for November 2019
> 
> November Headline: C getting close to Java, Swift enters top 10 and Rust scores all time high*
> 
> ...



Y otro artículo al respecto:
*Study Identifies the 'Top 7 Programming Languages That Employers Really Want'*
Study Identifies the 'Top 7 Programming Languages That Employers Really Want' - Slashdot
*Top 7 Programming Languages That Employers Really Want*
Top 7 Programming Languages That Employers Really Want
Según este artículo:


> *In-Demand Job Skills (July-Sept)*
> 
> SQL	196,042
> Java	167,356
> ...



Como de costumbre, mucho cuidado con lo más popular, que -como en todas las burbujas- en caso de que el sector esté sobredimensionado, lo más popular es lo que más sufre cuando las cosas se tuercen.


----------



## lowfour (5 Nov 2019)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> lowfour, como de costumbre: gracias por tu aportación, aunque sea escueta. Si puedes explayarte más al respecto (si te sobra el tiempo para ello, esto es), yo te lo agradecería. Dejo la actualización de Noviembre del índice TIOBE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Javascript es un lenguaje eminentemente relacionado con la web. Aquí en Suecia hay miles de Startups enormes con webapps, apps nativas etc.. Y es el lenguaje que anima la mayoría de ellas con sus frameworks Angular (cada vez menos, React (mucho) y Vue (cada vez más). Además tienes una cantidad de librerías enorme que permiten acelerar el desarrollo... y luego tenemos la tecnología server side rendering de node, los frameworks de backend (express, sails), las cosas como Nuxt... Encima puedes compilar a aplicaciones nativas de móviles y desktop (elektron)...

Es un lenguaje muy versátil y que funciona mucho entre los desarrolladores jóvenes que quieren hacer cosas web o relacionadas. Y si quieres hacer algo de front-end medio decente y moderno o usas esos frameworks que he citado o olvídate.

Yo no soy desarrollador ni trabajo de ello (curro de marketing avanzado para empresas y startups) pero desarrollo por hobby y veo lo que hay en el mercado. Eres un front-ender con React o Angular o Vue ya tienes asegurados tus 3000€ netos o más. Eres un fullstack que además sabe de laravel o algún backend de javascript ya lo flipas. De 4000€ netos a 5500€ es muy factible.


----------



## lowfour (5 Nov 2019)

Eso que escribo no significa que los otros lenguajes no sean más populares y que haya mucho trabajo... pero si quieres estar en una empresa high growth, startup global, etc lo más probable es que javascript esté implicado de alguna forma.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Nov 2019)

> *Cuál es tu lenguaje de programación preferido?*


----------



## innosan81 (14 Nov 2019)

Python


----------



## LurkerIII (17 Nov 2019)

ravengangrel dijo:


> Tipado dinámico en mi pueblo es sinónimo de tipado débil. Me parece que te confundes con el tipado Hindley-Milner (p. ej. Haskell, el "var" de C# o el "auto" de C++11), que es tipado fuerte (estático), pero automático; no hace falta declarar los tipos, porque los detecta automáticamente el compilador. No entiendo que aún se defienda el tipado dinámico existiendo Hindley-Milner desde hace 30 años.



El tipado fuerte se opone al débil, y el dinámico al estático. Luego puedes tener las combinaciones:

- Tipado fuerte Y estático (e.g. Haskell).
- Tipado débil Y estático (e.g. C).
- Tipado fuerte Y dinámico (e.g. Python).
- Tipado débil Y dinámico (e.g. Visual Basic).

Muy resumido, ya que puedes encontrar mucha info mejor por la red: en Python el tipado es fuerte porque no te permite mezclar tipos en algunas operaciones. Por ejemplo, "1" + 1 en Python te da un error de tipo incluso sin declarar los tipos, Perl y C suman aparentemente sin problemas porque son de tipado débil. Icluso aunque en C tienes que declarar "1" como char y 1 como int, el compilador te da un warning... y segmentation fault.

Pero Python es tipado dinámico, porque los tipos se infieren del contexto y no es obligatorio declararlos. Pero eso no quita que cada vez que declaras una variable, automáticamente coge un tipo "fuerte".

El error de mucha gente es pensar que porque tu código vaya lleno de declaraciones de tipos (C/C++), ya es automáticamente type safe, porque confunden tipado estático con tipado fuerte. Luego vienen las coerciones y los punteros, y todo el supuesto type safety se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Nov 2019)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El tipado fuerte se opone al débil, y el dinámico al estático. Luego puedes tener las combinaciones:
> 
> - Tipado fuerte Y estático (e.g. Haskell).
> - Tipado débil Y estático (e.g. C).
> ...



Estoy viendo que han cambiado las definiciones, cuando yo estudié se trataban como sinónimos. Ejemplo de la wikipedia en inglés:


> In 1977, Jackson wrote, "In a strongly typed language *each data area will have a distinct type *and each process will state its communication requirements in terms of these types."






> El error de mucha gente es pensar que porque tu código vaya lleno de declaraciones de tipos (C/C++), ya es automáticamente type safe, porque confunden tipado estático con tipado fuerte. Luego vienen las coerciones y los punteros, y todo el supuesto type safety se va a tomar por culo.



Totalmente de acuerdo en esto. Aunque C++ tiene tipado fuerte según tu definición (incluso con punteros), y desde 2011 también soporta tipado automático estilo Hindley-Milner, nunca lo consideraría seguro.


----------



## Lad (17 Nov 2019)

lapin dijo:


> yo soy el puto amo de ABAP (SAP) y estoy en paro



¿Encontró ya trabajo de lo suyo?


----------



## lapin (17 Nov 2019)

Lad dijo:


> ¿Encontró ya trabajo de lo suyo?



si hombre, hace bastante tiempo de hecho


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Dic 2019)

La actualización de Diciembre: Parece que seguimos viendo una concentración importante en los lenguajes más utilizados.








> *TIOBE Index for December 2019*
> 
> December Headline: The winners continue to win
> 
> ...


----------



## damnit (9 Dic 2019)

yo no tengo ni puta idea más que lo básico, pero Python me da muchos usos para muchas cosas así que lógicamente me decanto por él, que es lo único que conozco y lo que más satisfaciones me ha dado


----------



## Yndvurain (10 Dic 2019)

Veo complicaado lo de emprender de programador. Las empresas sólo confían en sofware ofrecido por comercial engominado de cárnica, que es donde se consigue trabajo de picateclas. Hoy en día de freelancer te comes los mocos a menos que te especialices en algún lenguaje raro o a punto de extinguirse como rpg o cobol.


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2019)

La idea no es especializarse en un lenguaje concreto, porque con las miles de librerias que hay hoy en dia, es materialmente imposible.

La idea realmente es especializarse en resolver un tipo de problemas concretos, y aprender las librerias y lenguajes mas adecuados para ello. Los clientes que necesitan freelancers no van preguntando "busco a alguien que sepa un huevo de C" o "busco a alguien que sepa un huevo de python", sino mas bien "busco a alguien que entienda de BigData y pueda meterle mano a mi base de datos" o "busco a alguien que sepa de Programacion Lineal y pueda resolverme tal problema de asignacion de recursos". Tirando por esa via, despues de algunos años acumulando una buena cartera de clientes, si se que se puede hacer dinero a saco.

Aqui uno que dice que hace 100.000 dolares al año trabajando desde casa, y ni siquiera programa, solo hace de copywriter:

How to make money on Upwork - My $100k year on Upwork


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (9 Ene 2020)

Pues una actualización más, y C gana el premio a lenguaje de programación del año:


> *TIOBE Index for January 2020
> January Headline: Programming Language C awarded Programming Language of the Year 2019*
> 
> Everybody thought that Python would become TIOBE's programming language of the year for the second consecutive time. But it is good old language C that wins the award this time with an yearly increase of 2.4%. Runners up are C# (+2.1%), Python (+1.4%) and Swift (+0.6%). Why is the programming language C still hot? The major drivers behind this trend are the Internet of Things (IoT) and the vast amount of small intelligent devices that are released nowadays. C excels when it is applied to small devices that are performance-critical. It is easy to learn and there is a C compiler available for every processor. Congratulations to C! Other interesting winners of 2019 are Swift (from #15 to #9) and Ruby (from #18 to #11). Swift is a permanent top 10 player now and Ruby seems to become one soon. Some languages that were supposed to break through in 2019 didn't: Rust won only 3 positions (from #33 to #30), Kotlin lost 3 positions (from #31 to #35), Julia lost even 10 positions (from #37 to #47) and TypeScript won just one position (from #49 to #48). Let's see what 2020 has in store for us!
> ...


----------



## brotes_verdes (11 Ene 2020)

Pues yo, por cosas del destino, estoy abandonando c# y javascript para pasarme a Dart.

Es con lo que se programa Flutter, el nuevo sistema de desarrollo hibrido para moviles de Google.

Y a pesar de llevar toda la vida de programador backend, creo que con la llegada de Firebase el backend va a reducir mucho su cuota de mercado.

Por ejemplo en una app movil no hace falta backend para nada. Y lo dice alguien que en estos momentos hace el backend de dos aplicaciones moviles.

Y conozco el caso de una startup alemana que va a empezar a desarrollar una aplicación web en angular contra firebase.

Estoy en todo momento hablando de startups. No de cárnicas, bancos, etc.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Ene 2020)

Yo he programado el *convertidor online* en PHP


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (14 Feb 2020)

Joer, con las tonterías casi se me olvida poner los datos de Enero:




> *
> TIOBE Index for February 2020
> February Headline: Objective-C on its way out
> *
> ...


----------



## kilerz (15 Feb 2020)

clojure


----------



## Trollkien (15 Feb 2020)

PYTHON, aunque ahora lo tengo abandonado por javascript y MERN stack

mi idea conseguir nivel basic en: python - django - tensorflow - scipy 
MERN con tensorflow.js y machinelearning.js

Hacer dos proyectos pacomierda y conseguir curro de programador 27k y tras eso ir cambiando cada pocos meses... via inventarme experiencia pasada e intentar ponerme en 2 años en los 35 - 40k,,,  con eso yo vivo sobrado y resobrado

C/C++ basico 

Paso de R... aunque en algun momeno quise centrarme en y solo en el ecosistema R pero en españa se pide poco-


----------



## Trollkien (15 Feb 2020)

drstrangelove dijo:


> La idea no es especializarse en un lenguaje concreto, porque con las miles de librerias que hay hoy en dia, es materialmente imposible.
> 
> La idea realmente es especializarse en resolver un tipo de problemas concretos, y aprender las librerias y lenguajes mas adecuados para ello. Los clientes que necesitan freelancers no van preguntando "busco a alguien que sepa un huevo de C" o "busco a alguien que sepa un huevo de python", sino mas bien "busco a alguien que entienda de BigData y pueda meterle mano a mi base de datos" o "busco a alguien que sepa de Programacion Lineal y pueda resolverme tal problema de asignacion de recursos". Tirando por esa via, despues de algunos años acumulando una buena cartera de clientes, si se que se puede hacer dinero a saco.
> 
> ...



Precisamente eso es lo que se busca: que seas especialista en una cosa o dos. Por ejemplo: si eres desarrollador web pues un python-django y dps javascript mas sql... pq hay que añadirse a lo que digan en un curro, si vas y dicens "ah si, mire señorita de rrhh.... es que eso del lenguaje da igual, yo se los fundamentos de programacion que me hacen adaptarme a cualquier lenguaje (...)" descartado...

Lo que hay que hacer es casarse con una o dos tecnologias mas o menos relacionadas en un sector y seguir la comunidad.

Por ejemplo yo voy para web: pues hago un python-django-datascience sobre todo visualiacion mas herramientas... le sumo javascript MERN pq JS es el lenguaje de la red y le pongo dps un poco de conocmiento basico de herramientas de ciencia de datos para sacar lo basico y visualiaciones (tensorflow tanto para py como js). Aunque dije las de python... me da la espina que en javascript dentro de nada tambien se metera en estos temasy cuando antes meterse ahi mejor.

Dps C, porque para calculos es mas rapido y se puede meter en codigo python.

Finalmente, tengo un alto conocimeinto de qgis, con lo que con las apis js y pyuthon pues meterme en webgis....

O eso, o mandarlo todo a la mierda, irme al paro dos años y sacarme un a FP de monitor de gimnasio y listo... pq los curros de hoy en dia en españa son mierda pura conmiles de requisitos, mucha reponsabilidad (perfiles TOP, mix tecnico - administativo- gestion de prioyectos - financiaero), muchas horas y salarios bajos o muy bajos comprados con perfiles mucho menores en paises tipo alemania, francia uk...

Basta ver que ahoira con la burbuja de renovables piden el bines developer que sepa desde hacer diseño tecnico de instalaciones, finanzas, gestion del proyecto, visitas a obra etc etc... Es terrible... y encima... pagan mierda under 40k... piden el curro de 4 personas por el precio de 1 y dps lloran 

ES QUE NO ENCONTRAMOS TALENTO


HIJOS DE PUTA!!!


----------



## Genomito (15 Feb 2020)

Modula 2.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Feb 2020)

*¿A qué se debe la derroición de Java y C entre 2016 y 2018?*

*Taluec.*


----------



## Guido van Rossum (15 Feb 2020)

Mi voto esta claro


----------



## TYTTUS (15 Feb 2020)

APL, por supuesto... 







Y algo de Ook! y Brainfuck.


----------



## MIP (15 Feb 2020)

He hecho cosas en swift últimamente por unas apps de iOS y la verdad que tiene su aquel, le estoy cogiendo el gusto.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (16 Feb 2020)

ArnoldC

lhartikk/ArnoldC


----------



## suarezmou2 (17 Feb 2020)

La verdad es que C++ es un lenguaje que no soltaría pero si puediese hacerlo igual de flexible que Python sería una pasada. ¿Ustedes cuanto llevan desarrollando con otros lenguajes?

roja directa


----------



## cucerulo (24 Feb 2020)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pues yo, por cosas del destino, estoy abandonando c# y javascript para pasarme a *Dart*.
> 
> Es con lo que se programa Flutter, el nuevo sistema de desarrollo hibrido para moviles de Google.




No lo conocía, y la verdad es que por lo que promete tiene buena pinta (poder desarrollar aplicaciones para Android, web e IOS con un solo código). Además es de Google, herramientas gratuitas, tutoriales y todo eso, qué raro que no sea más conocido...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (29 Feb 2020)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pues yo, por cosas del destino, estoy abandonando c# y javascript para pasarme a Dart.



es bonito Dart, es POO y fuertemente tipado, un javascript mas estructurado en todo


----------



## CaCO3 (10 Oct 2020)

@Serpiente_Plyskeen , que llevas meses sin tu actualización mensial del hilo.


----------



## Roque IV (10 Oct 2020)

Ahora mismo python x su facilidad, que esta de moda....
Aunque reconozco que si hubiera mas campo, aprenderia el ecosistema R para ciencia de datos

Y junto con estos dos C/C++

De hecho creo qeu con python + c/c++ el resto de lenguajes sobran... salvo los orientados al mundo web htm/css/js


----------



## McNuggets (10 Oct 2020)

Javascript


----------



## McNuggets (10 Oct 2020)

https://remoteok.io/remote-dev-jobs

Learn to become a modern backend developer


----------



## djvan (10 Oct 2020)

pijoprogre dijo:


> Pos eso.
> 
> Una encuestilla para saber la opinión de los conforeros programadores.
> 
> ...



No pones ni ada separado , ni lisp ni prolog? Pero pones Fortran? Esa encuesta no vale para nada


----------



## JyQ (10 Oct 2020)

C#
Tiene buen soporte y está muy documentado.
Tiene su propio subconjunto de lenguaje de consultas a cualquier origen de datos, ya sea con linq o expresiones lambda, otros lenguajes se están o se han copiado de ello, por algo será.
Hace una muy buena gestión de la memoria, y para los objetos que lo requieren basta con usar el bloque using, o llamar a close y dispose.
Adiós para siempre a los odiosos punteros, el compilador es suficientemente listo como para saber si necesitas una copia o un puntero.
Está entre los lenguajes más aceptados y compatibles en Cloud, también aceptado con un montón de analizadores de código, para estilo, calidad y rendimiento.
Se aprende relativamente rápido.


----------



## JyQ (10 Oct 2020)




----------



## Netón (11 Oct 2020)

Yo solamente sé hacer cuatro cosillas en C, Python y Basic. No me dedico ni creo que termine nunca haciéndolo al mundo de la programación, todo lo hago por simple curiosidad. Por culpa de este hilo me pongo con Fortran a ver lo que saco ;-)


----------



## NicoTesla (11 Oct 2020)

Pascal forever !!! En su versión moderna Delphi.

Como lenguaje interpretado Python está muy bien y hay de todo hoy en día.


----------



## perrosno (11 Oct 2020)

Assembler manda


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (12 Oct 2020)

CaCO3 dijo:


> @Serpiente_Plyskeen , que llevas meses sin tu actualización mensial del hilo.



Pues sí, está el tema algo aburrido, a decir verdad. Python está avanzando hacia la segunda posición del ranking de Tiobe.

index | TIOBE - The Software Quality Company







> *TIOBE Index for October 2020
> 
> October Headline: Python is getting closer to the second position*
> 
> ...



Y un par de links extra al respecto:
Is Python Becoming More Popular Than Java? - Slashdot
Lenguajes de programación favoritos y recomendados, según 15.000 desarrolladores - NeoTeo


----------



## capitan anchoa (12 Oct 2020)

QBasic


----------



## CaCO3 (12 Oct 2020)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pues sí, está el tema algo aburrido, a decir verdad. Python está avanzando hacia la segunda posición del ranking de Tiobe.
> 
> index | TIOBE - The Software Quality Company



El salto (hacia arriba) de Python y (hacia abajo) de Java ha sido muy abrupto. Habrá que ver si se no se corrige en los próximos meses. Las gráficas hacen movimientos muy raros como el que protagonizó C entre 2016-2018 y que es obvio que no se correspondía con la realidad.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Oct 2020)

FoxPro MANDA! Eso es manejar grandes bases de datos con facilidad haciendo aplicaciones de gestión paquiles en WIN-XP


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Nov 2020)

@Serpiente_Plyskeen actualiza el hilo que este mes hay BOMBAZO en el índice.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Nov 2020)

Pues sí, así están las cosas: el lenguaje de programación Paco de mierda lo está petando:
index | TIOBE - The Software Quality Company







> *TIOBE Index for November 2020
> 
> November Headline: Python is unstoppable and surpasses Java*
> 
> ...



...así va el mundo...


----------



## CaCO3 (6 Nov 2020)

¡Hijo puta! Python mola. Lenguaje pacodemier es PHP.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Nov 2020)

Yo tuve la suerte o la audacia de aprender a programar en Python así por mi cuenta y elección allá por 2012 y veo que no me equivoqué.

A Java le tengo una tirria desde la época de la universidad, cuando era la octava maravilla


----------



## cucerulo (25 Sep 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Pues sí, así están las cosas: el lenguaje de programación Paco de mierda lo está petando:



Resucito este hilo porque C se hunde y en septiembre de 2021 el lenguaje favorito de @Serpiente_Plyskeen está a un tris de asaltar la primera posición. Java también va cuesta abajo:


----------



## Llorón (25 Sep 2021)

Go y el segundo Scala. Alguno me estamparía el teclado en la cabeza, pero Python no me acaba de gustar.


----------



## brotes_verdes (25 Sep 2021)

Pues yo en los ultimos 6 meses he programado casi exclusivamente en Solidity, y algo en javascript para simplemente conectar solidity con el mundo exterior.

Y veo que hay muchisima demanda de RUST. Simplemente no hay gente que lo sepa. Para un proyecto hace unos 4 meses el cliente tuvo que sacar la chequera y pillar a un programador del equipo de Solana.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (25 Sep 2021)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pues yo, por cosas del destino, estoy abandonando c# y javascript para pasarme a Dart.
> 
> Es con lo que se programa Flutter, el nuevo sistema de desarrollo hibrido para moviles de Google.
> 
> ...



El null safety y el nuevo flutter 2.5 es una pasada, vuela el framework ahora mismo, quitaron la splash page de inicio hasta la renderizacion del 1º frame de flutter, menuda mejora en el desarrollo, este año ha avanzado muchisimo dart y flutter

El Garbage collector ha mejorado un huevo tambien, ademas de las librerias que integran con firebase, estan haciendo un buen trabajo en google desde lo que controlan ellos en sus productos

En la web, es una patata, no me va nada, le faltan eones para alcanzar a react


----------



## elepwr (25 Sep 2021)

Estoy viendo mucho movimiento con el JAMStack y me gusta, veo mucho futuro en todo eso y cada vez se va desdibujando más la linea entre front y back


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Sep 2021)

C o LISP


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Sep 2021)

los que criticáis php ¿en base a qué? a mi me parece que es un lenguaje que combinado con python para scripts en servidor puedes llegar a hacer lo que quieras.

basura me parece java un lenguaje que ya sólo por eficiencia se pega un tiro al usar una máquina virtual para ejecutarse y no te cuento con los null pointer exception, cuando te toca uno es echarse a sufrir depurarlo

añado swift para iOS y kotlin para Android ambos me parecen muy buenos para apps moviles. Y tienen librerías para casi todo


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Sep 2021)

e aquí una víctima de java. Posiblemente una inútil explotada por Indra o por Everis porque no vale ni para hacer el huevo en la vida real jj


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (26 Sep 2021)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> los que criticáis php ¿en base a qué? a mi me parece que es un lenguaje que combinado con python para scripts en servidor puedes llegar a hacer lo que quieras.
> 
> basura me parece java un lenguaje que ya sólo por eficiencia se pega un tiro al usar una máquina virtual para ejecutarse y no te cuento con los null pointer exception, cuando te toca uno es echarse a sufrir depurarlo
> 
> añado swift para iOS y kotlin para Android ambos me parecen muy buenos para apps moviles. Y tienen librerías para casi todo



Pues tú criticas Java sin base alguna. Llamas "basura" de lenguaje por la "eficiencia" cuando:

- Java es mucho más rápido que PHP, de lejos. No sé si sabes que Java se ejecuta en una VM con un JIT. Es decir, que gran parte del código Java es compilado a nativo cuando se ejecuta, mientras que el motor de PHP habitual, Zend Engine, interpreta los bytecodes y nada más; siendo, de lejos, mucho más lento.
Es ahora, en la versión 8, que por fin PHP incorpora un JIT en su implementación de referencia, cuando en Java eso lleva así desde hace 20 años.

- ¿Te cuesta depurar un NullPointerExcepton? Pero si Java te dice exactamente la línea de tu programa, clase, timestamp y causa de ese Null. La gestión de excepciones y errores de runtime en Java es muy explícita, ha sido una de las causas de su popularidad. Estaría gracioso verte depurar un puntero a null en código nativo para que veas lo que es, de verdad,dificultad en depurar.

PHP también tiene errores de desreferencias ¿no te suena el PHP Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to a member function X on null?

De hecho, debido al pésimo control de errores de PHP, esas referencias a NULL han provocado vulnerabilidades en PHP varias:









Vulnerability in PHP: NULL pointer dereference via SoapClient | Vigil@nce


An attacker can force a NULL pointer to be dereferenced via SoapClient of PHP, in order to trigger a denial of service, identified by CVE-2021-21702.




vigilance.fr





Esto en Java es más complicado porque para saltarse esos errores de runtime, lo tienes que hacer de forma más explícita.

No creo que estés en condiciones de llamar inútil a nadie, la verdad.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (26 Sep 2021)

Ultimamente el que lo está petando es Typescript, veo que se pide cada vez más tanto para front como back.
Yo mismo me zampo el owned con patatas, porque cuando le eché un vistazo hace unos ańos me pareció un truño...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (27 Sep 2021)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Ultimamente el que lo está petando es Typescript, veo que se pide cada vez más tanto para front como back.
> Yo mismo me zampo el owned con patatas, porque cuando le eché un vistazo hace unos ańos me pareció un truño...



Es javascript mejorado, mas tipado, lo mire algo, es muy parecido pero quita muchos errores de javascript, me gusta typescript


----------



## CaCO3 (13 Oct 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> Resucito este hilo porque C se hunde y en septiembre de 2021 el lenguaje favorito de @Serpiente_Plyskeen está a un tris de asaltar la primera posición.



Ya ha ocurrido. Y, como no podía ser de otro modo, fue en OCTUBRE:









TIOBE Index - TIOBE







www.tiobe.com


----------



## cucerulo (11 Ago 2022)

Recupero un viejo hilo de interés en honor a @Serpiente_Plyskeen para ver cómo Python sigue creciendo y sacándole ventaja a C:









Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> El null safety y el nuevo flutter 2.5 es una pasada, vuela el framework ahora mismo, quitaron la splash page de inicio hasta la renderizacion del 1º frame de flutter, menuda mejora en el desarrollo, este año ha avanzado muchisimo dart y flutter
> 
> El Garbage collector ha mejorado un huevo tambien, ademas de las librerias que integran con firebase, estan haciendo un buen trabajo en google desde lo que controlan ellos en sus productos
> 
> En la web, es una patata, no me va nada, le faltan eones para alcanzar a react



Le estaba echando una ojeada y me tenía una pinta buenísima, añadiendo eso de que se pueda hacer un sólo código para todas las plataformas. Ahora que ver que para web no anda ni para atrás ya me desanima un poco. ¿Sigue igual de mal o lo han mejorado en este último año?


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (11 Ago 2022)

No sale neolengua y mira que se programa con ella en los medios de incomunicacion de masas


----------

